# Ohio-Daddy Dog Left Behind-Collie/Gold. Ret. X



## Heidi36oh

Gosh he is so cute, wish I could go get him, I can help with transport.
Let me know.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

He is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*Heidi*

Heidi:

He is very urgent. I know the rescue didn't have room but I'm so angry they left him behind.

Don't know who to try before they put him to sleep.
Are you close to this shelter?


----------



## BeauShel

Someone please help him. He is identical to our first dog that we had when we lived in Greece. As soon as my sister and Dad saw the pictures they said he looked like Snoopy. Oh how I wish I could take him. But with hubby and I still not working cant take anymore.


----------



## 3 goldens

What a face! He is darling and he has to be rescued.


----------



## jwemt81

OMG he looks so much like that dog, Murray, from the old TV show "Mad About You!" I hope someone can save him!


----------



## Karen519

*Please help him and me*

*PLS. HELP HIM AND ME!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH709.html
I will be at work all day and not able to do much of anything.
Please contact all the rescues you know and people from Ohio to Michigan
the rescue lady that tooks his pups said she will help w/transport.

Here is more info she sent me. She SAID HE IS WONDERFUL-DON'T let him die, PLEASE!*

He is at the Paulding Shelter. Remember I posted some info about him on the rescue forum. Sweet, Sweet boy. Is the father of the puppies I rescued from Paulding shelter in Paulding OH. The dog warden is not posting him on Petfinder because she is concerned that he might get adopted by someone locally again and because they do not have a neuter law she will have problems with him crusing again.
Male-intact. Golden retriever/collie mix. Great with other dogs, tolerant of cats. Took treats just as sweet as pie. 
Back story-
Owner had him and female collie. He would slip collar or break chain go to a nearby farm where they breed Brittanies and try and get at the females. Picked up 5 times by the dog warden.Owner Fined. Impregnated the collie. Owner decided to dump mutt litter and dad at the same time. Warden says he's a sweet boy. I adored him but am at my limit for dogs.
*Contact Mandy the dog warden at Paulding animal control, Paulding OH. They are on petfinder.*
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH709.html

NANCY
[email protected]


----------



## jwemt81

I have just contacted Almost Home Rescue of Maine to see if they can help!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank You*

Thank YOu! I think he is very urgent.


----------



## jwemt81

I also contacted Another Chance Animal Rescue here in Maine. I hope I start getting some responses soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna*

Johanna:

You are an ANGEL-HOPE WE can save him
Can you imagine how sad he was to see all of his puppies leave the shelter and he was LEFT BEHIND.


----------



## jlc's mom

I just emailed 

Shaggy *Dog* *Rescue* of *Ohio*

Hope they can take him.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom:

Thanks for emlg.!!


----------



## kyguy78

He is a very sweet looking boy!


----------



## jlc's mom

Just emailed 

goldenendings

I hope someone can take him


----------



## jlc's mom

Just emailed

cause for paws 
Dogs Best Friend Adoption Center
forgotton 4 paws


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom: Thank YOu! Keep going!!!


----------



## jlc's mom

emailed 
pets promise
friends for life


----------



## jlc's mom

Can someone email 

Dogs sos [email protected]

It won't go through for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

Just emld.
[email protected]

There is also a wonderful member from ME on this forum emlg. places, too!
Hoping between all of us we can save this poor Daddy left behind.:uhoh::uhoh::no:


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks Karen, I have to get some work done at work now. Will start emailing again in about an hour. This boy must find a place.


----------



## jlc's mom

dogs best friend is full and can't take him in


----------



## jwemt81

I still haven't heard back yet from either of the rescues I e-mailed.  Has anyone tried Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## jwemt81

Ok, I just went out on a limb and e-mailed the Animal Rescue League of New Hampshire to see if they can help or know if anyone who can.


----------



## GrafixMuse

Excellent Work! Get him up to a rescue in Maine and I just KNOW he'll be adopted soon. He's a cutie!!

I hope you hear back soon.

--
Rachel


----------



## jlc's mom

Emailed

adopt a dog rescue
perfect pet adoption center
adopt a pet
joanns foster animals
stl resue for dogs


----------



## jwemt81

Someone has to come through!


----------



## jwemt81

I got a response from one of the rescues here! They are asking for more info on the dog! I am sending it to them right now!


----------



## jlc's mom

Thats great news.

emailed

grin
golden treasures rescue
golden retriever rescue resorce
doggie saver

here is a link of the site where I'm finding rescues. I have to go home from work and I woun't be able to email any more for a few hours. If anyone can email some please do. Thanks Kathy

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/othersvcs.htm


----------



## Jackson'sMom

You guys are doing awesome work for this boy!


----------



## jwemt81

The person who e-mailed me is the director and adoption coordinator of Almost Home Rescue here in Maine. They asked for more information on the dog, so I sent the 2 pictures along with the info on him. I really hope they can come through!


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna*

*Johanna: That is great! They should CALL AND EMAIL Mandy and ask questions or call her at the shelter.
Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paulding County Dog Shelter 
13387 US 127 

Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: 419-399-9728

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 
Adopting a friend
The cost of adopting a dog is $50.00 and includes a distemper combo vaccination, worming and a license. We welcome out of state adoptions and are very rescue friendly. Rescues please contact the shelter for non-profit pull fees. 
Come Visit Us!
Adoption hours are Fridays from 2 to 6 pm or by appointment. The Shelter is located at 13387 US 127 Paulding, Oh 45879 



Did you give them all the info that he's good w/other dogs, takes treats nicely.
Did you send this all of this? Please tell them to contact Mandy at the shelter.
Here is more info she sent me. She SAID HE IS WONDERFUL-DON'T let him die, PLEASE!

He is at the Paulding Shelter. Remember I posted some info about him on the rescue forum. Sweet, Sweet boy. Is the father of the puppies I rescued from Paulding shelter in Paulding OH. The dog warden is not posting him on Petfinder because she is concerned that he might get adopted by someone locally again and because they do not have a neuter law she will have problems with him cruising again.
Male-intact. Golden retriever/collie mix. Great with other dogs, tolerant of cats. Took treats just as sweet as pie. [/B]
Back story-
Owner had him and female collie. He would slip collar or break chain go to a nearby farm where they breed Brittanies and try and get at the females. Picked up 5 times by the dog warden.Owner Fined. Impregnated the collie. Owner decided to dump mutt litter and dad at the same time. Warden says he's a sweet boy. I adored him but am at my limit for dogs.
Contact Mandy the dog warden at Paulding animal control, Paulding OH. They are on petfinder.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH709.html
NANCY-This is the rescue in MI that took the Golden Ret. Mix Pups of his.
[email protected]*


----------



## jwemt81

I did send all of that, even the 2 pictures! I'm just sitting here waiting for them to e-mail me back!


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna*

Johanna:

I just emld. Mandy at shelter to let her know we are trying to find a rescue.
Please ask the rescue to call her during business hours tomorrow to ask their questions.
Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden
*Who We Are
The Paulding County Dog Shelter is the main office of the Paulding County Dog Warden. The office handles enforcement of the State dog laws and regulations, dog license sales, dog adoptions, and complaint investigations. The office phone number is 419-399-9728. Please leave a message if I am not in the office and your call will be returned during normal operational hours Monday thru Friday. *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paulding County Dog Shelter 
13387 US 127 

Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: 419-399-9728

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 
Adopting a friend
The cost of adopting a dog is $50.00 and includes a distemper combo vaccination, worming and a license. We welcome out of state adoptions and are very rescue friendly. Rescues please contact the shelter for non-profit pull fees. 
Come Visit Us!
Adoption hours are Fridays from 2 to 6 pm or by appointment. The Shelter is located at 13387 US 127 Paulding, Oh 45879


----------



## jwemt81

I will do that right now!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen, sorry took this long to get back to you Paulding is about 3.5 hours from here. You guys are doing a good job, hopefully Almost Home Rescue will take him.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Heidi*

Heidi:

That's ok. Hope Almost Home or Maine rescue that Johanna is dealing w/might take him. We might need you for transport help!


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna*

Johanna:

*Please tell Chris of the rescue to call Mandy tomorrow and ask her questions.
Also please have her email NAncy at: [email protected] the Mi Rescue-maybe she can help a little w/picking him up and maybe keeping him until transport.
Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden
Who We Are
The Paulding County Dog Shelter is the main office of the Paulding County Dog Warden. The office handles enforcement of the State dog laws and regulations, dog license sales, dog adoptions, and complaint investigations. The office phone number is 419-399-9728. Please leave a message if I am not in the office and your call will be returned during normal operational hours Monday thru Friday. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paulding County Dog Shelter 
13387 US 127 

Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: 419-399-9728

Email: [email protected] 

Her email is in this thread.


I will transport him free of charge to any petfinder registered rescue from OH to Michigan
13387 US 127 Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: NANCY 419-399-9728 
[email protected] 

This is Mandy at shelter's email
Email: [email protected] 
_________________*


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> That's ok. Hope Almost Home or Maine rescue that Johanna is dealing w/might take him. We might need you for transport help!


Just PM me if you need me!


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna and Claudia*

Johanna and CLaudia.

Sent this to Nancy of MI Rescue this am. PRAYING SHE can foster if not we ARE UP A CREEK!

Nancy: Check your email -a Maine Rescue will take the Daddy Dog if their questions are answered by Mandy at the
at Paulding Shelter. Chris, from Almost Home in Maine, cc'd you on a msg last night w/questions about him.

Chris ,Almost HOme Rescue in Maine, said they usually use Peterson Transport which is $125 and she would pay it but I'm worried because Peterson's requires 10-14 das out of shelter before a dog can go on their transport and if Chris has to pay that too, and all of his vetting that would be MUCH more than their adoption fee of $250.
I am praying that you can get him out of there and keep him for 10 das. or 2 wks. before he goes on transport.
Please let me know you got this msg. Johanna and I have WORKED so HARD on this to save him!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom

Recieved ths email

Hi,
My husband and I have a small rescue in Columbus, STL Dog rescue, and we are on petfinder. I would love to help find him a home. I would be willing to meet you have way. I believe that Paulding is about 3 1/2 hours from where I live, Bremen, Oh. Let me know, thanks.

Amber Honabarger
STL Dog Rescue

What is going on with the rescue in Maine? If that doesn't work is there anyone that can help transport at least halfway there to meet this lady?????????


----------



## jwemt81

jessi mom said:


> Recieved ths email
> 
> Hi,
> My husband and I have a small rescue in Columbus, STL Dog rescue, and we are on petfinder. I would love to help find him a home. I would be willing to meet you have way. I believe that Paulding is about 3 1/2 hours from where I live, Bremen, Oh. Let me know, thanks.
> 
> Amber Honabarger
> STL Dog Rescue
> 
> What is going on with the rescue in Maine? If that doesn't work is there anyone that can help transport at least halfway there to meet this lady?????????


This would be great!!! I actually just posted because we were looking for someone to take the dog in for about 2 weeks since PETS transport requires that the dog be out of the shelter for at least 2 weeks before they will do the transport. The rescue here in Maine has a foster home all lined up for him, but we're trying to figure out where the dog can stay for 2 weeks. That would be great if you could help out!! If you could find him a home, that would be even better!


----------



## jlc's mom

Well I email Nancy to see if she could help find a transport. Does Nancy work at the dog shelter or do I need to contact the shelter directly to let them know that I have found someone willing to take him in and were just trying to figure out transport?


----------



## jwemt81

If you have found someone who can definitely take him, I would just contact Nancy and let her know. Has someone said that they want to take him in for 2 weeks? That would be so great!! He is really a sweet dog from what we have been told!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Looks like you are getting this all figured out. Like I said, if you need me let me know! Thanks!


----------



## jlc's mom

Anyone in Ohio up for transportation???????????

This is so hard being so far away. I wish I could just go get him!


----------



## jwemt81

Claudia, are you around today? Any chance you would be able to help out? We're desperate!


----------



## lovealways_jami

If all else fails I will go get him. Please just let me know when he needs to be picked up.


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you Jami! I'm still waiting to here from Nancy. I hope she will email soon. If she doesn't by my lunch I'm going to call her. I will let you know if we need you. I will also check when he need to be picked up.


----------



## jwemt81

This is so great to hear! I'm hoping you hear from Nancy soon!


----------



## jlc's mom

Just got an email from Nancy. She can't transport due to being swamped at work, but she said that she will pledge 50.00 for transportation fees. She also said that pualdin has recieved several dogs in the past few day.


I'm so scared for this dog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Is Saturday okay? Or is that not soon enough?


----------



## jwemt81

I hope they can wait 2 more days! If not, we'll really need to figure something out!


----------



## jlc's mom

Just email the warden to see how long he has. Waiting to here back. I HATE waiting!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Its supposed to snow Saturday so I will need a time also.


----------



## jwemt81

Wow. I'm starting to get really nervous for this dog! I just hope this all works out!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Now, will I need to transport the puppy back to Ohio in 2 weeks? I don't mind we just need to try to get a schedule together. I hope this works out too! Im actually excited  Diesel and Kerosene will be too. Maybe if they knew I was coming they wouldnt rush things? You think?


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami: Can you call the shelter and email the shelter and find out if they can meet you Saturday? Are you saying you would foster him?
That would be wonderful!

I know the shelter website says they are open for adoption on Friday.
Check out their Website and please call Mandy and find out how long he has!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH709.html

PLEASE save him-he's the Dad to the Golden Mix PUppies Sushi rescued. 
Don't let him die!!! 

Come Visit Us! 
Adoption hours are Fridays from 2 to 6 pm or by appointment. The Shelter is located at 13387 US 127 Paulding, Oh 45879 
Mandy Lichty 
Paulding County Dog Warden 
Paulding County Dog Shelter


----------



## jlc's mom

Jami, you would just have to meet the rescue lady at an assign spot and time and then she would just take him. I'm triing to call the shealter but the line has been busy the whole time. I won't be able to call when I go beck to work. If I don't get through cal someone else call so we can find out the status of the dog????


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

The rescue is in Maine. Nobody from rescue would be meeting that I know of.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH709.html
Here is the shelter website


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I really hope this all works out for you. I don't know why, but this reminds me so much of GB an he cost me 800.00. He was worth every single penny, but his rescue made me physically ill.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen I found aa rescue that is 3.5 hrs away from him and trying to set up a transport. This one doesn't have the two week waiting period.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

Will they take him for sure?
Please email me.
That would be so much better one that is closer.
3.5 hrs. would not be bad.
What rescue?


Karen
[email protected]


----------



## lovealways_jami

Jessi, you are amazing! I hope whatever happens works!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and Jessi*

Is *this the rescue that said she would take him? 
This rescue lady should call Mandy at shelter right away and also email her!
There is prob rescue paperwork or an appl. that needs to be filled out first.
http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH748*

Maybe Jami then can meet this lady with him halfway or if not maybe Mandy at shelter can.

Our Featured Pet...
News
Who We Are
We are a nonprofit organization of friends and family. We run solely on donations and personal funding. My husband and I are the primary care givers for the dogs. We have our rescue at my husband's shop... he is self employed, so that works well. We set up times for you to meet the dogs. We can usually be pretty flexible with schedules. We want to change the lives for these precious creatures that cannot defend for themselves. We hope to meet others that share our passion in saving lives of so many wonderful dogs. 
Adopting a friend
We require a 150$ non refundable adoption fee which helps to cover vet bills. If you are interested in adopting a dog, please email us and let us know which dog you are interested in adopting! We require a adoption contract and a spay/neuter contract if the dog is too young. Thanks! 
Come Visit Us!
Call or email us to set up a time to meet. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
stl dog rescue 
please call for appointment 

columbus, OH 43207 
Phone: 7404758458

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter


----------



## lovealways_jami

Kim - Im not sure, I've just volunteered my services  Jessi and jwemt are making the arrangments. Im just going along for the ride.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen,

Yes, that is the rescue and she told me she would love to help him find his forever home. She also told me that she is willing to meet halfway. I finally got to talk with a person at the shelter and he is safe up until tommorrow because it's adoption day. She didn't know when he was schedule to be put down. Mandy won't be in until tommorrow so I will call her and talk with her. The gal that I talked to said that if we have found a rescue that Mandy will mostlikly hold him until he can be pick up as long as it not for a long time. I also need to talk to Mandy and see if she knows anyone that can transport him so that Jami doesn't have to drive all that way. If she doesn't know of anyone then we need Jami to pull him. On Saturdays it's by appointment only so arrangments have to be made.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

Please call the STL lady and ask her when she can take him and ask her to contact Mandy via phone and email first thing tomorrow so he doesn't get put to sleep!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It shouldn't be too bad if the rescue is only 3.5 hours away. Coordinating these things is really difficult sometimes. One person doing all the calling and emailing is usually a good plan.

I really wish you all the best and hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I'm at work so I can't do too much.
I'm sure they can handle this and I think it will all work out especially with the rescue being close.


----------



## jwemt81

Definitely. If we can designate one person to handle all of the phone calls, that would make it much easier and much less confusing for everyone. Hopefully we can all pull this together and save him!


----------



## jwemt81

Definitely. If we can designate one person to handle all of the phone calls, that would make it much easier and much less confusing for everyone. Hopefully we can all pull this together and save him!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well, Im getting ready to go home for the day and will not have access for awhile. Please call me when we figure out what I need to do... Ill PM you all my number. Thanks!


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> Jessi:
> 
> Please call the STL lady and ask her when she can take him and ask her to contact Mandy via phone and email first thing tomorrow so he doesn't get put to sleep!


I can't call because I'm at work BUT I emailed her with the info. I will call her when I get off work tonight. 

Can anyone tell me what time it is in Ohio? my mind is going in circle over this. I've helped get dogs rescued before but never with a transport.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I think its 4:30 (eastern)


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks, that's what I thought but glad you confirmed it.


----------



## lovealways_jami

***bumping in case anyone can help!***


----------



## jlc's mom

I just pm'd Heidi36oh to see if she knows of anyone that can help.


----------



## lovealways_jami

DH said we can take him for the 2 weeks.. so if we can find help in transport that would be wonderful. Im trying to get ahold of some family and friends in Northern Indy and Ohio, but no luck yet.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im checking with our local shelters to see if theyve had any requests for full-grown adoptees. Finding a forever home would be so wonderful!


----------



## lovealways_jami

PeanutsMom, how far away are you? Do you know anyone up that way?


----------



## jwemt81

I just heard back from Chris at Almost Home Rescue. This is the e-mail that he received from Nancy today. 

Hi Chris,
If I could foster him for even 2 weeks I would have taken him and I definately do not have the funds to vet and transport him. The offer I made was to transport him to a South east MI rescue because that is where I live and would be doable in one long evening. I am not a rescue nor a transport coordinator. I saw the pups, found rescues for them and am now fostering 2 pups for one of the rescues. I have met him, but know little of his background beyond what I posted on petfinder. 
I am sorry I am at work and have work committments until 8 pm tonight. I am unable to check anything out until then. I honestly don't know if Mandy even still has him at Paulding. In her last email a few days ago, she said they had gotten several new dogs and they only have 7 runs.
I am not trying to duck out here. It took me a while to learn my limits in rescue and I simply cannot take on raising money for vetting and coordinating a transport, even for a dog this wonderful. All I can really do is pledge $50 toward care or transport if someone takes him on. I am working 2 jobs and have pups to care for. I hope you understand. You may want to contact Mandy at Paulding AC but she is a one man show and I know she is very busy.
Nancy


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna, Jessi, Jami, FranH*

Johanna, Jessi, Jami, FranH


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna, Jessi, Jami, FranH*

Johanna, Jessi, Jami, FranH:

There are two threads going for this boy, one here and one in Golden Ret. Rescue. Be sure to check both threads everytime, so we don't miss anything.
Here is the other thread in Goldenn Ret. Rescue Forum here 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49191
that you need to check everytime as well as this one.

*FIRST, I think to be on the safe side we should keep the STL rescue in OHio and the Almost HOme Rescue in Maine as options for this boy. We can't *assume that one will take him for sure.

Thank you all for working SO HARD to save this boy-the calls, the emails, the begging etc.

*Most importantly, we need Chris from Almost Home and the Lady from STL to contact Mandy and speak to her-she should be there tomorrow someone said *and they need to get their questions answered, and everything worked out, and Mandy needs to decide which rescue will get him. 
Johanna: I got the same msg. from Chris that Nancy sent her.
Nancy had offered to help transport him toward Southeast MI, so I was wrong to say she could help w/transport, but I think she was rude.
*Jessi can you reach the Lady at the STL Rescue in OHIO and make sure she will call Mandy tomorrow or have someone get a msg *to Mandy to call her back about him. 
*Johanna: *Please ask Chris to do the same thing, and Chris can get her questions answered and if we have a foster for 2 wks we don't have to worry about paying for boarding for 2 wks. and we can makke a small donation to Almost Home if you like.
I am getting very nervous because I think you guys are trying to help so much but are running in circles until a rescue makes a commitment to him and talks to Mandy about him-I would think they will have to submit recue paperwork or a rescue appl. to Mandy.

Does this make sense?


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen I plan on calling the Amber from SLt Rescue in Ohio tonight after work. I am also going to call Mandy tommorrow and give her Ambers info and also ask if she know anyone that can help transport. I too am getting very nervous about the papa dog. Thanks for the link to the thread I had lost it.

Amber did get my email with the info on how to contact Mandy at Pauldin's.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom:

I cannot tell you how grateful I am.
You, Johanna, Jami, Claudia, FranH, I hope I'm not missing anyone - I've never had two rescues offer to save a dog and plus you guys found a foster or offered to foster yourself- You are amazing!
PLEASE Jessi make sure you and Amber call Mandy tomorrow until you reach her and email her too about the STL rescue. I know none of us want this to end in an awful way. I am so grateful to Jami and Claudia for offering to foster and to Johanna for finding Chris of Almost Home Rescue in Maine. Grateful for FRANH trying to reach a friend that didn't reply to her email.
I've emld Chris from Almost Home Rescue in Maine and asked her to call Mandy too tomorrow and be our backup rescue in case something should fall through with STL. It is always wise to have a backup plan. I told Chris I would donate $50 to help her w/vettting if she takes him and you can tell Amber I will do the same. I guess in the long run it will be Mandy's decision.
I can always be reached by email even when I'm at work from 8-4:30 chicago time.
You all have my eternal gratitude and admiration.
By the way, what is his name going to be ladies?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Hi guys,

Paulding is not to far from where my daughter lives, I'm gonna see if her husband could pull the dog, he is coming down to Chillicothe this weekend and Bremen is about 1 hour from here. It's a long shot but I will try.


----------



## Karen519

*Claudia Thanks*

Claudia Thanks!!

PLEASE LET ESPECIALLY lovealwaysJami and jwemt81 (Johanna) know.
I am pryaing that STL Rescue in OH does contact Mandy at shelter tomorrow and they agree to keep him until Sat. or whenever Jamie and the rescue can get him out of there!!!!


----------



## jwemt81

Chris just e-mailed me from Almost Home Rescue and they can definitely take the dog if we need them to.


----------



## Karen519

*This is Chris's email.*

I emld Chris back and asked that she PLS CALL MANDY tomorrow to and to let us know. I PRAY THE STL rescue comes through, but Chris will be our back-up rescue in case.


She should get my email tomorrow, so if you guys need me to take him, that's fine. I can.

Vetting: It depends on what the shelter does on site, alot of shelters will do the vaccinations themselves to reduce costs, so depending on the deals they have worked out with area vets, the vetting may come to about what we need it to. We work with 4 shelters in AR and all of them are able to get under the 125, between using low/cost spay/neuters & deals with local vets. The only exception might be the microchipping, which, if the shelter doesn't do it, can tend to be pricey, if so, we can forgo that particular expense. Our partner shelters just do it themselves so it it much less expensive.


Chris Hanson
Director/Adoption Coordinator
Almost Home Rescue
www.almosthomerescue.net
Save A Life - Adopt A Dog!


----------



## jlc's mom

Heidi36oh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Paulding is not to far from where my daughter lives, I'm gonna see if her husband could pull the dog, he is coming down to Chillicothe this weekend and Bremen is about 1 hour from here. It's a long shot but I will try.


 
This would be so awsome if he would be willing to transport. Amber said she would travel half the distance to to meet up to get him. Please let us know asap so I can pass on this info to Amber.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

I must apoligize  With all of the throwing around Im not sure which path we are taking here. BUT Im with you all the way haha. Im just so happy this little man will have more time to steal a few more peoples hearts like he's done ours. As far as names go, its not my strong area. Remember, I have Diesel and Kerosene


----------



## lovealways_jami

What about for a name we call him "Pause" or "Holden"? 

For one, I wish we could push pause while we get this figured out... and the other because Im patiently Holden on until we find out where we stand!


----------



## Karen519

*Here's what we are hoping*

we are hoping that both rescues contact Mandy via phone and email at the shelter tomorrow and say they will rescue him.
We hope the Ohio rescue comes through as it is very close and there won't be the expense and hassle of a 19 hr. transport.
So we are hoping STL Rescue in Ohio takes him and Mandy agrees and that Jami can make arrangements to meet Mandy at shelter on Saturday I think someone suggested and then meet Amber from STL halfway between shelter and the rescue.
If STL backs out, we've asked Chris from Almost Home in Maine to be the back-up rescue for him. 

I just home that the rescues call and email Mandy in time and that they don't put him to sleep or something awful like that.

PS. I think Holden is a great name!

*Come Visit Us! 
Adoption hours are Fridays from 2 to 6 pm or by appointment. The Shelter is located at 13387 US 127 Paulding, Oh 45879 
Mandy Lichty 
Paulding County Dog Warden 
Paulding County Dog Shelter **Contact Mandy the dog warden at Paulding animal control, Paulding OH. They are on petfinder. 
\ *

*Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: 419-399-9728 

Email: [email protected] *


----------



## jwemt81

I think Lucky would also be a great name. After all, he will be REALLY Lucky to get out of this mess!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im trying to be realistic here, but this would be about a 10 hour trip for me to make by myself in the snow. I mapquested all of the locations and the whole thing isn't making a lot of since. I can see driving there and picking him up and coming home but not driving there, picking him up, taking him another 2 hours further away from me to someone else and driving 6 hours home. Amber is located about 2.5 hours away from the shelter and I am 4. I think if I understand this right it doesnt make a lot of since. I dont want to bale on this idea, but I would like to try to see if anyone is closer than I am.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I had no idea you were that far away.
*Talk to Amber and Let Amber work something out w/Mandy at the shelter.*If he needs to get out of the shelter into a vet near to shelter tell Amber I can pay for a few days boarding. *Amber should check with a rescue near the shelter and they might pull him and meet her halfway.*
Here are rescues that should be near to Paulding:

http://catgeek.com/Adoptions/Ohio.shtml


*Also check with Heidi (Claudia) in Chillicothe OH She said her relatives live close to shelter-Maybe they can pull him and get him halfway to Amber.*

I'll be checking email all day 

[email protected]


----------



## lovealways_jami

I would also donate to help board. 

Kim- When I first read about him, I thought I would go pick him up and bring him home. And then the transport would come get him and take him to Maine. Im sorry for the confusion... But when STL got thrown into the mix me driving that far didnt make sense anymore.


----------



## jlc's mom

Jami I completly understand. Would you be willing to google local vets in Paulding for me and cut and paste into this link. Just woke up and have to get into the shower then I can continue on trying to find a way to break this boy out.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yes I will look into it!


----------



## lovealways_jami

*Wilkin H E DVM*

*308 E Jackson St, Paulding, OH 45879* map vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (419) 399-2871 0.03 mi



*Animal Clinic of Paulding*

*308 E Jackson St, Paulding, OH 45879* map vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (419) 399-2871 0.03 mi



*Anstadt Sven Vmd*

*2567 Far Hills Ave, Oakwood, OH 45873* map vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (937) 298-7387 9.3 mi



*Hicksville Veterinary Clinic*

*State Route 49 N, Hicksville, OH 43526* map vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (419) 542-8932 14.4 mi

 



*Woodburn Veterinary Clinic*

*4620 Bull Rapids Rd Woodburn, IN 46797* map
... vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (260) 632-461 14.4 mi


*Buckeye Acres*

*17377 Rd 72 Paulding, OH 45879* map
agricultural, agriculture, animal and livestock remedy, animal ...
more info |







phone (419) 587-313
7.2 mi

<LI class=t>*Defiance Veterinary Clinic Inc*

<LI class=a>*1730 Jefferson Ave Defiance, OH 43512* map
... vet, animal care veterinarian, animal care worker ...
more info |







phone (419) 782-7595

<LI class=right>
<LI class="s0 stars">
Write a review
14 mi

<LI class=left>
<LI class=t>*Pet Palace*

*1864 Rd 197 Cloverdale, OH 45827* map
adoption league, agricultural, agriculture


----------



## Karen519

*Girls*

Girls:

Let me know if I need to contribute to board.
Amber should ask Tanya at shelter for help with transport and also Amber should find rescues close to Paulding in Paulding OH that might help get him halfway or work something out to keep him a few days.


----------



## jlc's mom

I tried calling Mandy several times this am and haven't had any luck. I will continue to try. I wasn't able to call the rescue last night by the time I was ready to call it would of been 11 pm there and I thought that would of been to late. I did email her this morning. This time difference is throwing me off. I feel as if I have lost half a day already and I just started my morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Stl*

does anyone have link to STL rescue in OHIO and Amber.
I'm trying to email Mandy with info.
Can someone please call Amber and tell her to call Mandy???


----------



## jlc's mom

[email protected] 
Amber Honabarger
STL Dog Rescue
(740) 475-8458 

Here you go Karen. I just emailed Mandy so if you email her too maybe she'll know we mean bussiness.


----------



## jlc's mom

I can try and call Amber on my break, I'm at work and I can only call at certain times. I can email all day though, but it drives me crazy not getting a quick response.


----------



## Karen519

*Mandy just sent me this email*

Mandy just sent me this email


Hi name is Rastus
He is good with other dogs
I don't know about cats
He is not neutered 
I have given him a DHP-PV

Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden
419-399-9728



I emld. Mandy STL Rescue info and Almost Home info and told her they are willing to save Rastas and that Amber from STL needs someone to meet her with him halfway and I askedMandy if she's at shelter and where they should call her.
Waiting to hear.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yeah, It drives me insane too...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Oh my, I hope this works... Rastus huh...Im still with Holden


----------



## Karen519

*Rastus*

The rescue can always change his name to Holden.

Jami - I found these rescues with same area code 419 as Paulding.
Mabye they are close to Paulding and could help w/transport halfway to Amber of STL?
http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/othersvcs.htm
419 Area Code
Open Arms Pound Rescue
Old Mason Animal Rescue
4 Paws Sake
Animal House
SPAOhio cats too
All Species Adoption
Angels for Animals
Planned Pethood cats too
Mid OH Animal Welfare
Paw Pals 4 Buckeyes
Littliest Angels Sanctuary
A New Leash On Life



OPEN ARMS IN ROCKFORD, OH IS 44 MINUTES FROM pAULDING.
WHO was dealing w/Amber? Can you tell her maybe they can help her?
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Roc...87801&1g=-84.646698&1v=CITY&2c=Paulding&2s=OH

[*B]Open Arms Pound Rescue 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH690.html
Email: Lucy [email protected]
Rockford, OH 45882* 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom

Just got off the phone with Mandy. She is fine with him going to the rescues but she need him out fast becuase she is running out of room. I told her I'd pay for boarding for a couple of days but thats all I can afford. Didn't have a chance to call Amber. Mandy doesn't know anyone that can transport but there is soomeone coming up on Sunday to pick up a pup and they are coming from Columbus she will call them to see is he can hicth a ride. Now I will start contacting rescue to see if they can transport.


Can anyone call Amber and see when it works out for her to get him? I will email her with what I have found out.


----------



## Karen519

*Email Amber*

Please email Amber.
Amber still wasn't able to reach Mandy. THis is awful.
Amber said she and her hubby are having financial difficulties so donations would really help!


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen you talked to Amber?? I have emailed her several times today and haven't heard back.


----------



## heartofgold

I have a house full of kids today and don't have the time to read through every post but, I AM WILLING TO HELP in any way I can. I am in Fort Wayne, IN not too far from Paulding, OH. If they adopt out of state I may be able to pick him up on Saturday if needed and keep him for a short time. I will look into just how far Paulding is from us and check in later today. Please keep me posted, I can't believe he is still there! I would need some help financially for him (per hubby) has me on a tight budget right now with rescues.


OK, just mapquested and Paulding is only 45 minutes / 35 miles from me so I could go get him on Saturday if anyone could help with his adoption fee.


----------



## Karen519

*HeartofGold*

HeartofGold:

Please call Mandy at shelter and Amber from STL if you can help.
Rasmus needs out fast-I am so worried for him. 
I have both phone numbers here in this post.
Amber [email protected]
no phone just emial
from STL needs help getting him halfway to her-she's around Columbus.
Shelter is Paulding in Paudling OH.
Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden
419-399-9728



Jess No didn't talk to Amber just by email. I know she needs $ help.
I can do $50.


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm in for 50.

I'm really freaking out now.


----------



## jlc's mom

[email protected] 
Amber Honabarger
STL Dog Rescue
(740) 475-8458 

Mandy Lichty
Paulding County Dog Warden
419-399-9728

I know on saturday the shelter is by appointment only. Please Please Please call asap.


----------



## jlc's mom

heartofgold said:


> I have a house full of kids today and don't have the time to read through every post but, I AM WILLING TO HELP in any way I can. I am in Fort Wayne, IN not too far from Paulding, OH. If they adopt out of state I may be able to pick him up on Saturday if needed and keep him for a short time. I will look into just how far Paulding is from us and check in later today. Please keep me posted, I can't believe he is still there! I would need some help financially for him (per hubby) has me on a tight budget right now with rescues.
> 
> 
> OK, just mapquested and Paulding is only 45 minutes / 35 miles from me so I could go get him on Saturday if anyone could help with his adoption fee.


Consider his adoption fee covered. His time is very limited. The shealter is running out of room.


----------



## heartofgold

I left a message with Amber but the number for the shelter keeps ringing busy. I'll keep trying though.

I would go get him right now but I'm babysitting for five kids today.


----------



## jlc's mom

Mandy just called me and the lady that is picking up the puppy on sunday is willing to transport. Mandy will hold the puppy until then. I need to get ahold of Amber to try and get thing coordinated.

Heartofgold we still might need you. I will call on my lunch hour it is in about a half hour. I will also email Amber and let her know.


----------



## heartofgold

I just talked to Mandy too and she said someone is picking him up along with an Irish Setter pup on Sunday from Columbus, OH. I gave her my info and she will call me if he is not picked up by Sunday, then I could get him on Monday. I just talked to hubby too and he is ok with me picking him up and taking him in for a few weeks (room and board free) if someone can promise to get him in a few weeks. I also talked to Amber and she said she may have jumped the gun offering to take him in because of financial reasons. Does anyone know who is supposed to pick him up on Sunday?


----------



## jlc's mom

*Thankyou*



heartofgold said:


> I just talked to Mandy too and she said someone is picking him up along with an Irish Setter pup on Sunday from Columbus, OH. I gave her my info and she will call me if he is not picked up by Sunday, then I could get him on Monday. I just talked to hubby too and he is ok with me picking him up and taking him in for a few weeks (room and board free) if someone can promise to get him within a few weeks.


 
Thank you if this doesn't work we have a rescue in Maine lined up and they could pickup in two weeks.


----------



## jlc's mom

I have the name of the lady who is picking him up. Did Amber say she won't take him??


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> I have the name of the lady who is picking him up. Did Amber say she won't take him??


Mandy said he is not going to Columbus but somewhere else in Ohio. The lady getting the pup is just transporting him, I guess? This is a little confusing as I just jumped in and don't really know what all is going on and who is who, ect. From what Amber said I don't think she can take him in on the grounds of her finding him a home (not long term), if she does it can only be for a very short time (like myself) and another rescue must already be lined up to get him from her.


----------



## Karen519

*Heartof gold*

Heartofgold.

I think Amber 
[email protected]
*only has an email listed no phone listed for the rescue so email her and please give her a way to contact you. You could be a life saver!* Mandy said he has to be out as soon as possible.
Also, please can you leave a msg for Mandy on the shelter phone and also email her
[email protected] 
Maybe you can ask Mandy if you could pick him up tomorrow by appointment and them you and Amber could connect tomorrow.
*I think Mandy does adoptions at shelter from 2-6 on Friday!!!!!*


----------



## Karen519

*To Clarfiy*

Mandy mentioned in an email this am that she thought she had someone coming to pick up a pup on Saturday from Columbus and that maybe this lady could meet with Amber and Rufus.
hERE IS WHAT MANDY said in her email. I think this is a rescue getting a different dog from Paulding and Mandy thought MAYBE this lady MIGHT take Rufus and make arrangements to meet Amber of STL 
However nobody is answering my emails now Mandy or Amber.
I am very terrified for this boy.

Amber said she and her hubby could use financial help and if there was another rescue we could could with that. I told her I'd send $50.
Sure she needs more.

The Maine rescue I'm sure is wonderful but there is so much cost invovled for Chris of Almost Home in ME, transport, vetting, etc., and it's a 19 HR. TRANSPORT!!!


----------



## jlc's mom

I don't know what to do now. I'm sitting here crying. Amber won't return my emails. What do I do now?????


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen he has a way there but Amber isn't responding.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Why dont we have HeartOfGold go ahead and get him. If we can't find someone now, that will give us time. And when she can no longer have him, I will go get him from Fort Wayne, no questions asked. Lets focus right now on getting him.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im pretty sure Fort Wayne is close... My Mapquest last night showed it not being far at all.


----------



## jwemt81

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around today. I am just super swamped with work and am in and out of phone conferences all day. This is the first chance I have really had today to check back in. I am also going to be going out of town for the weekend and and won't be back until late Monday or Tuesday. I will have my laptop with me and will check in when I can over the weekend, but I'm not sure how often I will be able to. It sounds like things are sort of on track for getting him pulled from the shelter. I will definitely try to do whatever I can to help!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Reading from all of the other posts, Amber cannot keep him for a long period of time, so she would be doing what HeartOfGold is doing and HeartOfGold is closer and wont need help with transport. It sounds like the most reliable route.

And like I said, I can get to Ft. Wayne in 2 hours whenever HeartOfGold cannot have him, I will take him... That will give us tons of time


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> I don't know what to do now. I'm sitting here crying. Amber won't return my emails. What do I do now?????


When I talked to Amber (two hours ago) she was in her car driving somewhere so she would not be able to return any emails. Please try not to worry hun. When I talked to Mandy (two hours ago) she said Rufus was not in any immediate danger and I quote "we are starting to get full" but they are not full yet. They WILL have him there on Monday for me to pick up if no one gets him this weekend. Also, both Amber and Mandy have my info. If Rufus is still there on Monday Mandy will call me and I will get him. Please don't cry.


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> Im pretty sure Fort Wayne is close... My Mapquest last night showed it not being far at all.


I'm about 45 minutes from the shelter.


----------



## lovealways_jami

HeartOfGold, 
That makes perfect sense. It gives us time and if Amber can't do it still then Rufus will still be okay. You can pick him up and take him home and I will come get him at your request. Im close to Terre Haute, IN so there isnt a problem there. No worries everyone, he's not in danger. We will find a home for him if I have to do this everyday for the next 2 months


----------



## jwemt81

Great! It looks like everything is working out!


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you I will try and stop crying now.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

Thank you all that are helping!!

I agree w/Jessi-get him out of there. Amber was going to take him, I said I'd donate $50. Perhaps if she got some financial help w/his neuter and shots there wouldn't be a problem.
If HeartofGold can keep him a few wks. and Amber doesn't take him I know that Chris in Maine will, but again, she will cover vetting up to $125, but Chris will also be paying $125 for transport, so a donation for her would be nice.

HeartofGold: If you can call Amber again and ask if she wants him if I try to cover his neuter. I will have to do it over a couple of weeks. If she doesn't want him even then, we Ask Chris of Almost Home if she still can take him.


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> HeartOfGold,
> That makes perfect sense. It gives us time and if Amber can't do it still then Rufus will still be okay. You can pick him up and take him home and I will come get him at your request. Im close to Terre Haute, IN so there isnt a problem there. No worries everyone, he's not in danger. We will find a home for him if I have to do this everyday for the next 2 months


I would be willing to meet you 1/2 way. Are you connected with a rescue in Terre Haute? I can have someone from Perfect Paws in Fort Wayne put him up on Pet Finder for us ASAP.


----------



## heartofgold

I just realised I know nothing about this dog! I've never even seen him. He's golden mixed with??? PLEEEEASE tell me he's potty trained and loves cats, NOT loves to eat cats but is nice to cats! UGH! :uhoh:


----------



## jlc's mom

Amber just emailed me and she is very sorry but she will not be able to take him. So Heartofgold we need you to pull him.


----------



## Karen519

*Heartof Gold*

HeartofGold:

He is gorgeous!

Mandy said he is good w/other dogs but she didn't know about cats.


----------



## Karen519

*Amber*

That's fine about Amber.

Who found Chris w/Almost HOme?
Can someone please contact her and ask if she ever called Mandy today and did Mandy ever answer her questions and would she still take him and if we have a foster, (that would save boarding expenses, which I know Chris can't pay)


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> Amber just emailed me and she is very sorry but she will not be able to take him.


So, I'm getting him on Monday? Cool!  I did see his pic, my computer takes forever to load pics, he's soooo cute and happy go lucky looking! I'm going to call the shelter and see if possibly I can get him Sunday and ask her questions about him. Please PM people who are willing to help with fees for pulling him. It looks like his ear is injured too? Maybe a vet visit is in order.


----------



## jlc's mom

As far as getting him you could probably go get him tommorrow. I will cover his adoption fee.


----------



## Karen519

*HartofGold*

HeartofGold

You are an angel. I know you will have to arrange a time w/Mandy to pick him up. Think she’s at shelter doing adoptions 2-6 today. Also send her an email.

Ask Mandy if she will let you pull him for the rescue fee for Chris of Almost Home. Chris’s email is: [email protected]


I will send you his pull fee-do you have paypal or should I send a check
As far as help with his vetting Chris will pay for that as long as we find a reasonable place.
I never noticed his ear. Good Observation.
Did you see him then?
If you give me your email I can email you his pics.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> That's fine about Amber.
> 
> Who found Chris w/Almost HOme?
> Can someone please contact her and ask if she ever called Mandy today and did Mandy ever answer her questions and would she still take him and if we have a foster, (that would save boarding expenses, which I know Chris can't pay)


 
That was *jwemt81* I pm'd her and she is very busy at work today and is leaving over the weekend so she is unavailable until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Okay...I've been trying to stay out of this so not to make things more confusing. 

Is HeartofGold Pulling this dog from the shelter? 

Heart of Gold, I see you mentioned a rescue. Many shelters require that the person pulling is affiliated with a rescue (I think there is a licence involved)so be sure you have all that is necessary so you can pull him. 

Some shelters will only let you pull if you are a rescue. Crazy, I know. 

If you are not pulling him from the shelter, then just ignore me. Or if you have the documents needed, if they are needed, ignore me.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> HeartofGold
> 
> You are an angel. I know you will have to arrange a time w/Mandy to pick him up. Think she’s at shelter doing adoptions 2-6 today. Also send her an email.
> 
> Ask Mandy if she will let you pull him for the rescue fee for Chris of Almost Home. Chris’s email is: [email protected]
> 
> 
> I will send you his pull fee-do you have paypal or should I send a check
> As far as help with his vetting Chris will pay for that as long as we find a reasonable place.
> I never noticed his ear. Good Observation.
> Did you see him then?
> If you give me your email I can email you his pics.


Ok, it's official! I'm getting him on Sunday at 2:30. His fee is only $20 but he will need a rabies shot and taken to the vet for a check ASAP for my dogs protection as well as his. She said he has the typical golden personality "goofy" not hyper but not house broken either. I have an XL crate for him though. I'm a stay at home mom so I will have him house broken in no time. I will ask Perfect Paws if I can get their discount which I've used in the past for vetting. Not sure though because it's not their dog? I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Karen519

*You are amazing*

You are amazing!
Do you think he'll be ok with your cats? 

Maybe Perfect Paws will take him? Then I can donate to him.

I know it's very impt he gets fixed because he kept running away probably cause he is not neutered. Do you have a fence?


----------



## jlc's mom

*fees*



heartofgold said:


> Ok, it's official! I'm getting him on Sunday at 2:30. His fee is only $20 but he will need a rabies shot and taken to the vet for a check ASAP for my dogs protection as well as his. She said he has the typical golden personality "goofy" not hyper but not house broken either. I have an XL crate for him though. I'm a stay at home mom so I will have him house broken in no time. I will ask Perfect Paws if I can get their discount which I've used in the past for vetting. Not sure though because it's not their dog? I'll keep you guys posted.


What would you like me to contribute to the pull fee, rabies shot, or vetting. Let me know and I will either send you a check, the shelter a check, or the vet or a combination. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartofgold

Kimm said:


> Okay...I've been trying to stay out of this so not to make things more confusing.
> 
> Is HeartofGold Pulling this dog from the shelter?
> 
> Heart of Gold, I see you mentioned a rescue. Many shelters require that the person pulling is affiliated with a rescue (I think there is a licence involved)so be sure you have all that is necessary so you can pull him.
> 
> Some shelters will only let you pull if you are a rescue. Crazy, I know.
> 
> If you are not pulling him from the shelter, then just ignore me. Or if you have the documents needed, if they are needed, ignore me.


Kim, I'm glad you said something! I don't have a license but I may be able to get it if I need it. I have worked with a rescue in Fort Wayne but I've never pulled any dogs from shelters so I may have to call them. I did explain to mandy that I'm not a rescue just a transport kinda go between for a rescue. She didn't mention paper work.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Heart-Of-Gold... I work with the humane shelter in Sullivan, IN. Just usually hold animals until we can find homes for them so they are not euthinized. There are some places in Vincenness that ARE GREAT about rescuing older dogs. I will contact all of them and let you know what I can find. Meeting 1/2 way would be sooo amazing! Believe me...


----------



## heartofgold

I've tried to call Mandy again and everytime I get through I hear her but she can't hear me, I think it's the snow storm we're getting. I want to ask her about this paperwork. Can someone else try to call before 5:00. I don't want to get there Sunday and not be able to get him.


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> What would you like me to contribute to the pull fee, rabies shot, or vetting. Let me know and I will either send you a check, the shelter a check, or the vet or a combination. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much for offering but let's just get him home first. I will need help though but I'm getting overwhelmed, excited, and the kids are driving me crazy! So I must turn off my pc for the night. I will try to get in touch with perfect paws tonight if I can't get ahold of Mandy about the paperwork needed. I hope I don't get snowed in, it's really comming down! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's just a head-up in case it's needed. Some shelters won't give you a hard time, but before you set out and then find out you need something you don't have, I needed to butt in. I'm sorry. I'd hate to see something fall through when you could have been prepared for "everything."


----------



## jlc's mom

*I will call*



heartofgold said:


> I've tried to call Mandy again and everytime I get through I hear her but she can't hear me, I think it's the snow storm we're getting. I want to ask her about this paperwork. Can someone else try to call before 5:00. I don't want to get there Sunday and not be able to get him.


 I will try and call for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

Thanks please try to call.
If she needs a rescue to pull under I would think she could use Chris from Almost Home in Maine.
WHo found Chris's rescue? Can they pls call Chris and make sure she still will rescue him and if she's talked to Mandy and will she pay all of his vetting and transport?


----------



## jlc's mom

She does not need any paperwork she will take you word for it.


----------



## jlc's mom

Jami thank you too. It's nice to know that he has another place to go.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi:

Thanks for calling!!
So Mandy said she does not need paperwork and will be there on Sunday
at 2:30 so HeartofGold can pick him up?


----------



## jlc's mom

*Yes, no paperwork required*



Karen519 said:


> Jessi:
> 
> Thanks for calling!!
> So Mandy said she does not need paperwork and will be there on Sunday
> at 2:30 so HeartofGold can pick him up?


 Yes, no paperwork required and she will be there at 2:30 sunday.


----------



## jwemt81

Wow, I just had a free minute and came on here to catch up on what's going on. This is amazing news! Great job guys! It's so good to know that he is being saved!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sounds like you have a plan! I'm glad you need no paperwork. Not all shelters are like this. 

Have a safe trip. We are supposed to have a storm rolling in tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## jwemt81

Yes! We DEFINITELY will need lots of pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you all!*

Thank You All for working so hard on Rastus?
I had the worst day at work and must have sent dozens of emails about him and kept checking on here and posting a note. I barely got a thing done.
I was hyperventilating!!

I too will contribute if needed.

So glad that HeartofGold-she's an angel-stepped in and said she would foster him sight unseen. I can't believe her-she really has a HeartofGold.

If Chris from Almost Home in Maine doesn't take him, I am confident we can find him a rescue.

Remember the girl from the MI rescue-that said she wasn't helping?
She had said that Mandy did not want to adopt him out in OH because OH has no law that a dog has to be fixed and Rastus lived on a farm with a Female Collie, and he kept running off to a breeders house and had mated with one of their females. I'm pretty sure once he is neutered he will settle dlown a bit, but it sounds like he will have to be watched!


----------



## Karen519

Thank You All for working so hard on Rastus!!! I think his name should be changed to Holden for sure!
I had the worst day at work and must have sent dozens of emails about him and kept checking on here and posting a note. I barely got a thing done.
I was hyperventilating!!

I too will contribute if needed.
Mandy said in one of her emails to me that she gave Rastus his DHP-PV

Jessi and Jami: thanks for all of your calls and postings. This could not have had a happy ending without you!!!!
So glad that HeartofGold-she's an angel-stepped in and said she would foster Rastus sight unseen. I can't believe her-*she really has a HeartofGold.*

If Chris from Almost Home in Maine doesn't take him, I am confident we can find him a rescue.

Remember the girl from the MI rescue that has his pups and said she didn't have room for him and -that she wasn't helping?
I'm pretty sure once he is neutered he will settle dlown a bit, but it sounds like he will have to be watched


Here is what the MI Rescue lady said about him:
Sweet, Sweet boy. Is the father of the puppies I rescued from Paulding shelter in Paulding OH. *The dog warden is not posting him on Petfinder because she is concerned that he might get adopted by someone locally again and because they do not have a neuter law she will have problems with him crusing again.**Male-intact. Golden retriever/collie mix. Great with other dogs, tolerant of cats. Took treats just as sweet as pie. *Back story-
Owner had him and female collie. He would slip collar or break chain go to a nearby farm where they breed Brittanies and try and get at the females. Picked up 5 times by the dog warden.Owner Fined. Impregnated the collie. Owner decided to dump mutt litter and dad at the same time. Warden says he's a sweet boy. I adored him but am at my limit for dogs


*Note from Me: I'm pretty sure once Rastus is neutered he will calm down a little, but I'm sure he will need to be watched, seeing he is a little escape artist. He looks young to me.*
*HEARTOFGOLD: Paragraph above said he's tolerant of cats.*


----------



## lovealways_jami

Thank you, but none of this seemed possible last night, and now its all coming together.. HeartOfGold, thank you for stepping up to this. I too had a restless night wondering if this boy would be put down due to me selfishly not wanting to drive a couple hours. Such a helpless feeling! Karen, all of your hard work seems to always pay off. JWMET, you too! And Jessi'sMom, so glad you stepped in to help him out.. I looked back at the rescue section of the forum today and it really motivated me to do more. So please, anything in KY, OH, IN, or IL email me and the least I can do is help make a few phone calls or help foster until adopted. Thanks to everyone weve saved a life... And someone will be rewarded when they adopt this little man! Job well done!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Thanks! You weren't selfish-that distance was WAY FAR!
Anyway, I am not the one that found the two rescues for Rastus and I think that someone will just FALL IN LOVE with him!!
That Face is TOO ADORABLE!!


----------



## jwemt81

I'm very limited on time since I'm buried in work for the rest of the night, but I just sent Chris a quick e-mail at Almost Home to make sure that they can still take the dog in a couple of weeks. They already said that they could, so it shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Karen519

*Johanna*

Johanna: Thanks-let us know what Chris's reply is.


----------



## Karen519

*HeartofGold*

HeartofGold!

Wow! Heard the weather this A.M. I live in a Suburb of Chicago and we have LOTS OF snow and they said that IN and OH are getting lots, too!
Hope you don't get snowed in. 
If you can't get there tomorrow can Mandy keep him at her house a few days until you can get him?


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> HeartofGold!
> 
> Wow! Heard the weather this A.M. I live in a Suburb of Chicago and we have LOTS OF snow and they said that IN and OH are getting lots, too!
> Hope you don't get snowed in.
> If you can't get there tomorrow can Mandy keep him at her house a few days until you can get him?


So far we only have a few inches but more is expected through Monday. I have an SUV with 4-wheel drive and brand new tires so, I'll get him don't worry.


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> Yes, no paperwork required and she will be there at 2:30 sunday.


Awesome! I'll try to post pics of him as soom as we're home. I hope he likes the snow! 

Also, I know a couple who do work for I believe Gracies Heart of Gold in Southern IN but they live in Northern IN near me. They and all of their dogs are the reason I decided to get a golden in the first place. Anyway, they have a huge fenced in estate, yes estate, that he would be very comfortable at. Anyway, I'm thinking about calling them and seeing what they can do for him. Maybe they could even take him as a foster. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519

*Impt. Got this email from chris of almost home rescue in maine*

*Chris would take Rastus into her rescue and foster him herself, but she needs these things first-I also told her that me and three other wonderful people on GRF are willing to donate for him:*

I can probably still foster him, *but I need to know his age and results of a 3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we **can commit to the rest of the expenses.*

*If he is negative: He needs: Lepto, Rabies, Bordatella, Fecal and Neutered and an interstate health certificate (with the results of the hw test included). After his hw test, if someone can put me in touch with the vet he can go to, I can give them my credit card.*Thanks!!


Chris Hanson
Director/Adoption Coordinator
Almost Home Rescue
www.almosthomerescue.net


*HEARTOFGOLD & Jami, Jessi, Johanna: When you talk to Mandy can you pls. get a Cell or home phone from Mandy so Chris can call her and get the answers to:
How old he is, what shots exactly does he have, etc.*

*HEARTOFGOLD Can you please email Chris and give her all your contact info:
email, Home and Cell Phone, etc. *


*NOTE from Karen519: We have to have a plan if Rastus is HW positive, Chris will still be able to take him, but someone would have to foster him through HW Treatment, as you cannot transport a dog that is HW positive.*


----------



## Karen519

*Does anyone have other phone numbers for Mandy at the shelter*

Please:

If anyone has a cell phone or home phone for Mandy at Paulding Shelter, please email it to me. Chris Hanson of Almost Home Rescue would like them.
Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519

Karen519 said:


> *Chris would take Rastus into her rescue and foster him herself, but she needs these things first-I also told her that me and three other wonderful people on GRF are willing to donate for him:*
> 
> I can probably still foster him, *but I need to know his age and results of a 3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we **can commit to the rest of the expenses.*
> 
> *If he is negative: He needs: Lepto, Rabies, Bordatella, Fecal and Neutered and an interstate health certificate (with the results of the hw test included). After his hw test, if someone can put me in touch with the vet he can go to, I can give them my credit card.*Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Chris Hanson
> Director/Adoption Coordinator
> Almost Home Rescue
> www.almosthomerescue.net
> 
> 
> *HEARTOFGOLD & Jami, Jessi, Johanna: When you talk to Mandy can you pls. get a Cell or home phone from Mandy so Chris can call her and get the answers to:
> How old he is, what shots exactly does he have, etc.*
> 
> *HEARTOFGOLD Can you please email Chris and give her all your contact info:
> email, Home and Cell Phone, etc. *
> 
> 
> *NOTE from Karen519: We have to have a plan if Rastus is HW positive, Chris will still be able to take him, but someone would have to foster him through HW Treatment, as you cannot transport a dog that is HW positive.*


Here is TEST Chris needs on him asap:
3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we can commit to the rest of the expenses.


----------



## Karen519

*Here is TEST Chris needs on him asap:
3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we can commit to the rest of the expenses*


----------



## lovealways_jami

I have a couple contacts of foster homes here. I can keep him until we can find a home for him. No rush.. lets find the best places possible, no more maybes..


----------



## Karen519

*Hi, Jami!*

Hi, Jami!!

ARE you going to foster him? I thought HeartofGold, Julie, is?

I'm just saying should he be HW positive, and Chris of ME Rescue uses PETS,
Peterson Paid Transport, it's against regs to transport a HW positive dog,
So Rastus, or Holden, would have to go through treatment in IN or OH and then get a Health Certificate -no older than 7 days) before he goes on Transport to Almost Home.

Do you have any phone nos. for Mandy at Paulding like home or cell phone that I can give to Chris and Julie should have them too, for tomorrow when she picks him up!!

This boy is going to be LOVED AND ADORED-I am SURE OF THAT!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I believe he will need to be quarant. for 2 weeks before Peterson's will let him hitch a ride, too. Most rescues require a 2 week Quarant., too. It's to protect all the dogs in a home, foster home, transport, or rescue. Sometimes foster homes have enough space to keep the dogs apart.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen when I talk to Mandy yesterday she said to just call the shelter and leave a message. She checks her messages often.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm and Jessi*

Kimm and Jessi:

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Julie said she could keep him for awhile and when she can't any longer we will meet in the middle and I will keep him until we can get everything straightened out.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Thank you SO MUCH - I'm sure it will all work out for Rastus/Holden.
I've been online all morning, emlg. Chris Hanson, etc., anyway I have a feeling that someone is going to FALL deep in love with our boy and I KNOW everything will work out for him, because he has so many ANGELS on GRF!!

***have you noticed, most of his Angels names start with J? Jami, Jessi, Jill, Johanna, Julie.
Kimm and I are the odd girls out with a K name and Chris is too, with a C!!!!!*


----------



## jlc's mom

*Angels names*



Karen519 said:


> Jami:
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH - I'm sure it will all work out for Rastus/Holden.
> I've been online all morning, emlg. Chris Hanson, etc., anyway I have a feeling that someone is going to FALL deep in love with our boy and I KNOW everything will work out for him, because he has so many ANGELS on GRF!!
> 
> ***have you noticed, most of his Angels names start with J? Jami, Jessi, Jill, Johanna, Julie.*
> *Kimm and I are the odd girls out with a K name and Chris is too, with a C!!!!!*


 
Actually Karen you and Kimm aren't the odd ones because my name is Kathy so there are three K names.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Three K names! Great!
AND Then there is Claudi(Heidi) and FranH!!!


P.S. I emld. Chris again and asked her to leave a msg. at the shelter to ask her questions to Mandy


----------



## heartofgold

heartofgold said:


> Awesome! I'll try to post pics of him as soom as we're home. I hope he likes the snow!
> 
> Also, I know a couple who do work for I believe Gracies Heart of Gold in Southern IN but they live in Northern IN near me. They and all of their dogs are the reason I decided to get a golden in the first place. Anyway, they have a huge fenced in estate, yes estate, that he would be very comfortable at. Anyway, I'm thinking about calling them and seeing what they can do for him. Maybe they could even take him as a foster. Fingers crossed.


Sorry, but they just got seven new fosters last weekend, a mom and six pups so their hands are really full right now. I don't know how they do it! I'm freaking out over one dog. Can't imagine seven plus three of their own!


----------



## FranH

I just heard from my contact in Michigan...........


Hey Fran,

We do have someone willing to help. Did you find anyone yet? 

Do they have to go to Paulding to pick up? What happens in 2 weeks? 

Just a few questions, may have more later.


----------



## Karen519

*FranH*

FranH

Thanks for answering -Julie (HeartofGold) is picking Rastus up tomorrow at the shelter at 2:30, and maybe she would like your contact to help foster him 
this is what Chris of Almost Home Rescue in Maine is asking of us:
Impt. Got this email from chris of almost home rescue in maine 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chris would take Rastus into her rescue and foster him herself, but she needs these things first-I also told her that me and three other wonderful people on GRF are willing to donate for him:

*I can probably still foster him, but I need to know his age and results of a 3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we can commit to the rest of the expenses.*

*If he is negative: He needs: Lepto, Rabies, Bordatella, Fecal and Neutered and an interstate health certificate (with the results of the hw test included). After his hw test, if someone can put me in touch with the vet he can go to, I can give them my credit card.Thanks!!*

Chris Hanson
Director/Adoption Coordinator
Almost Home Rescue
www.almosthomerescue.net


HEARTOFGOLD & Jami, Jessi, Johanna: When you talk to Mandy can you pls. get a Cell or home phone from Mandy so Chris can call her and get the answers to:
How old he is, what shots exactly does he have, etc.

HEARTOFGOLD Can you please email Chris and give her all your contact info:
email, Home and Cell Phone, etc. 


NOTE from Karen519: We have to have a plan if Rastus is HW positive, Chris will still be able to take him, but someone would have to foster him through HW Treatment, as you cannot transport a dog that is HW positive.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karen519

*Julie and Fran*

*Julie and Fran:*

This is what Chris of Almost Home needs done on him:

From Chris of Almost Home:
I can probably still foster him, *but I need to know his age and results of a 3 way hw test (lyme, hw, erlichea). He needs the heartworm test before we can commit to the rest of the expenses.*
If he is negative: He needs: Lepto, Rabies, Bordatella, Fecal and Neutered and an interstate health certificate (with the results of the hw test included). *After his hw test, if someone can put me in touch with the vet he can go to, I can give them my credit card.Thanks!!*

*THE WAY I interpret this is she will pay for the Rabies shot and the 3 way HW test(Lyme, HW, Erlichea) and after the results come back, she will then commit to the rest of his expenses. *
B]After his hw test, if someone can put me in touch with the vet he can go to, I can give them my credit card.Thanks!![/B]


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im not contributing much to this thread, but did I mention how happy I am that this daddy is getting rescued? Ha-Ha .. I keep logging on just to read updates like every 5 minutes  Uggghhh I can't wait for tomorrow to come!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

We are all excited. Can't wait to hear when you have Rastus tomorrow!!!

Let us know if you need any money!


----------



## heartofgold

Just touching base with everyone. I know it's long, sorry.

I just emailed Chris and gave her all of my info. 

I will try to get Mandy's home/cell phone number to give to Chris. 

I'm going to call Perfect Paws in Fort Wayne on Monday to see which vet they use and if I can possibly get some kind of discount. We do have a spay and neuter clinic in Fort Wayne not sure of the costs but its the cheapest around. I think around $50 but that may be with a voucher from a local shelter.

I will need some cash flow on Monday for his vet visit. The first one shouldn't be too much just the rabies shot, 3 way HW Lyme and Erlichea right? Who is going to pay for his first vet visit? Do I just need to give Chris the vet info?

I just want to clarify our plan. If he is negative on his 3-way I will keep him and take care of all of his vetting needs this week. Then someone will get him for transport to Maine in two weeks? If he is positive then I will meet Jami 1/2 way at an agreed time and she will find him a foster for his treatment? Then, once treated he can go to Maine? I just want to make sure I'm clear on what to do.

Will I get some kind of proof that I pulled him from the Paulding shelter as a foster under a rescue to give to the vet?

Can you tell I've never done this before? LOL!


----------



## heartofgold

One more thing, and this is a big one. How do I go about introducing my kids and my dog to him? My kids are 9 and 11. The reason I ask is because I had a very bad experience with a foster when Scout was six months old. I brought home a pit/lab mix young female who was supposed to be the sweetest dog ever. Well, she bit Scout on the face which left a scar, not a bad one but imagine if she were a kid. I know the foster was very nervous but her and Scout played together for nearly the entire day before it happened and it was over a stick that Scout was playing with in the yard. The rescue I was fostering for blamed me for not picking up the stick in the yard. Needless to say I don't work with them anymore. But, I want to know what steps I should take to avoid this again. Scout is now 16 months old and the sweetest most gentle dog and she is very well socialized with other dogs. And yes she is spayed.


----------



## PeanutsMom

heartofgold said:


> One more thing, and this is a big one. How do I go about introducing my kids and my dog to him? My kids are 9 and 11. The reason I ask is because I had a very bad experience with a foster when Scout was six months old. I brought home a pit/lab mix young female who was supposed to be the sweetest dog ever. Well, she bit Scout on the face which left a scar, not a bad one but imagine if she were a kid. I know the foster was very nervous but her and Scout played together for nearly the entire day before it happened and it was over a stick that Scout was playing with in the yard. The rescue I was fostering for blamed me for not picking up the stick in the yard. Needless to say I don't work with them anymore. But, I want to know what steps I should take to avoid this again. Scout is now 16 months old and the sweetest most gentle dog and she is very well socialized with other dogs. And yes she is spayed.


I think if he has any issues in your home you could meet up with Jamie. I've been keeping an eye on this thread and you guys are all great!


----------



## lovealways_jami

If there are any problems at all please let me know.. I have room to seperate the pups and crates, and no kids that live there. 

If you have a fence, I find its always best to let them introduce theirselves with a fence in between them. As far as kids go, I'm not sure. I havent ever had a dog that minded the kids, they usually ran up to them and licked them to death. But if you are worried then you might try the same thing with a baby gate or fence once again, or maybe even a crate. You should know right away how he does with both. Please let us all know. It sounds like he's fairly good with other animals but I didn't read anything about how he is with kids.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami: Sent you an email.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie: You are correct on all of this. Chris should be paying for the rabies shot and 3 way HW test. If she does not answer you in time for the vet visit I will paypal you the money.
If he is HW Pos. I would assume he would need a foster in IN or OH before going on the transport to ME. Chris is paying for his vetting which she hopes won't be over $125 and for Rastus transport=$125.
Almost Home only charges $250 for adoption fee.

Please let us know how Rastus is! You are TRULY An Angel for doing this.




heartofgold said:


> Just touching base with everyone. I know it's long, sorry.
> 
> I just emailed Chris and gave her all of my info.
> 
> I will try to get Mandy's home/cell phone number to give to Chris.
> 
> I'm going to call Perfect Paws in Fort Wayne on Monday to see which vet they use and if I can possibly get some kind of discount. We do have a spay and neuter clinic in Fort Wayne not sure of the costs but its the cheapest around. I think around $50 but that may be with a voucher from a local shelter.
> 
> I will need some cash flow on Monday for his vet visit. The first one shouldn't be too much just the rabies shot, 3 way HW Lyme and Erlichea right? Who is going to pay for his first vet visit? Do I just need to give Chris the vet info?
> 
> I just want to clarify our plan. If he is negative on his 3-way I will keep him and take care of all of his vetting needs this week. Then someone will get him for transport to Maine in two weeks? If he is positive then I will meet Jami 1/2 way at an agreed time and she will find him a foster for his treatment? Then, once treated he can go to Maine? I just want to make sure I'm clear on what to do.
> 
> Will I get some kind of proof that I pulled him from the Paulding shelter as a foster under a rescue to give to the vet?
> 
> Can you tell I've never done this before? LOL!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

I just sent you an email and pm about Paypal-having trouble with it.Ken and I will be out food shopping leaving about 11:15 Chicago time and hope to be home around 2:30 Chicago time.
Let me know if you've rcvd. any money-the $70 you need.


After Julie answers my email and pm I will try to paypal her$70.Jamie and Jessi: I've pmd both of you for help.
Chris from Almost HOme has not yet replied to Julie and my emails about what she needs for pull fee and the vet.
I am not going to leave Julie and Rastus in the lurch!

*
Jessi Mom & Jamie: Can you try paypalling her? I will pm the paypal.**Jami and Jessi: You can send me part of this in a check, if you can.
Thanks!!*


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen do I paypal heartofgold??? Or did you already do that for the full 70? I have been log on but haven't check since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Karen519

*JessiMom*

JessiMom

Can you paypal Julie, HOG, the $70
at:
*Correction Paypal is:
[email protected]*and I will mail you my part.
I think we have three that said they'd donate.
Let me know if you can.


----------



## jlc's mom

I will do that when I get on my personal computer. I just tried on my bf computer and it was giving me problems. Should be in about an hour because he has to disconnect his. Also, Nancy said she would donate. pm'd heartofgold her info.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

*Jessi Mom
Thanks!
I will reimburse my part 
I know she needs the $70.*I tried to paypal this am but for some reason it didn't work.
We have to support Julie (HeartofGold) in this.
I don't think she's checking on here or email lately.
I've sent her 2 or 3 emails and pm's this am alone.
Will be back home about 2:30 PM Chicago Time.
My email: [email protected]

*Correction Paypal is:
[email protected]*


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen thats her email account.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I sent her the $70 and she confirmed she received it.


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks Jami could you pm me your paypal account info and I'll send yu the 20. Also, please include heartofgold paypal info so I can send 30.00 to her. Note: I'm very new to paypal so it my take me a little bit to figure it out.


----------



## heartofgold

I'm going to be leaving in about 20 minutes! The boys are sooo excited, and me too. I'm giving myself an extra 20-30 minutes to get there because the roads are getting bad and it's still snowing lightly still. I have an extra collar and leash for him. I hope he doesn't mind a pink collar and leash with strawberries all over it, being the big stud that he is, lol! Anyway, sorry I haven't returned everyone's email and pm's I will reply later today after I take some pictures and give him lots of hugs and try to make him feel at home. TTYS!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

If you come up short on $$ for this guy, please let me know. I can contribute a bit, too.


----------



## lovealways_jami

CANT WAIT! LOTS OF HUGS AND KISS FROM SOUTHERN INDIANA! And please send lots of pictures!


----------



## jlc's mom

Havve a safe trip. Can't wait for pic's.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and Jackson's Mom*

Jami:

Send me a pm w/Last name and your address or paypal if you'd rather and I'll send you my part. 
You are a lifesaver!! I couldn't get it to work and almost had a meltdown!
Jackson's Mom: You are a doll for offering and we might need a few dollars later. We will let you know. Still haven't heard back from Chris at Almost Home since yesterday early afternoon.
Jessi's mom: Thanks for trying to help.

Can't wait to see our boy!
Julie is SUCH AN ANGEL!


----------



## jlc's mom

JUlie & Jami sent money through paypal finally. It souldn't of been so hard. Can you say "computer stupid" that would be me.


----------



## heartofgold

He's home and I'm calling him Hoosier! He rides VERY well in the car. He settled right down and I only heard a few whipmers from the back seat during the hour trip home. When we crossed the Ohio/Indiana state line I yelled out Yeah Rastas! You're a Hoosier now! And he jumped up and started wiggling his butt and I swear he smiled from my own excitement! I patted his head and told him that he would enjoy Indiana MUCH more than Ohio and to settle down which he did! He got soooo excited. LOL! Anyway I think Hoosier Daddy fits him well, Hoosier for short. 

I did find out a few things about him. Number one he is PERFECT!!! He's a lover, he knows sit well, he takes treats ok, but can be a little nippy, not intentionally though. He walks ok on a leash, he does not pull at all but he does cross right in front of you. He doesn't really care about pig ears/treats he'd rather get some attention. He settled right into his crate after we got home and he played outside for about an hour. He had every dog in the neighborhood barking at his arrival and he didn't know what to make of it but did not bark back. I think he felt out numbered. He's a wizzer! He peed five times at the rescue and then ten times in the back yard as soon as we got back, he wants everyone to know what's his I guess! Having a girl dog I'm not so used to that. As long as he keeps it outside that's fine with me. He even went on the lawn chairs.

A few things I found out that have me a little worried though. He does have injured ears. One ear looks as though he were bitten by another animal. The other ear Mandy said was burned by what the owner said was on bon fire incident. He also has a few scars on his face and muzzle. He was 100% fine with me, very confident and playful when we met. When we got home and he saw my husband he backed away toward me like he was scared for a second. I told my husband to talk to him and then he warmed up quickly to him and wagged his tail. My husband is 6 ft 6 in though so I don't blame him for being a little scared. He is also thin I can feel his ribs and his paws are huge! His body doesn't seem to match his paw size, almost looks like he's still a pup and not fully grown which tells me he was never fed right. Anyway, Mandy said his owners were a real piece of work. It's possible that all these injuries are from being an outside dog left to fend for himself but we will never know.


----------



## jlc's mom

OMG he is so stunning. Send him to Oregon I'm in love. Julie thanks so much for pulling him. How is he getting along with your dog? Like I said I'm in love with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Love the name Hoosier!! I kept looking at my watch in the store worried I would be late coming home.
I will make it up to Jami and Jessi Mom!!!
Hoosier is GORGEOUS!! WOW!!! Mandy said he's four years old-maybe not?
As far as the peeing, remember she said he isn't housetrained?
Yikes!! He better be in the crate when you can't watch him.
Is your girl dog fixed? I pray!!!
Hopefully Chris will answer us by tonight.
As far as his ears, I am hoping Chris will ok having them looked at. If not, have vet look at them and ask what it would cost to help this poor baby.

So Glad to hear he is PERFECT!! It sure would be wonderful if a rescue out your way or someone would adopt him!!


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> OMG he is so stunning. Send him to Oregon I'm in love. Julie thanks so much for pulling him. How is he getting along with your dog? Like I said I'm in love with him.


Lets just say there's a lot of butt wiggling going on at my house today! Scout LOVES him and vice versa. They have only given kisses through his crate and after awhile she laid down next to him. I know I'm in love too!


----------



## Karen519

*Scout and Hoosier*

Is Scout spayed? How old is Scout?
I'm in love w/him too!!
That would make three dogs for me and my Hubby would kill me!!
HOOSIER is incredible looking!!
Do you think Golden Ret./Collie?
How much would you say he weighs?

Jessi: Are you serious? How far a drive is it from Oregon to Indiana?


----------



## jlc's mom

*I could only whis*



Karen519 said:


> Is Scout spayed? How old is Scout?
> I'm in love w/him too!!
> That would make three dogs for me and my Hubby would kill me!!
> HOOSIER is incredible looking!!
> Do you think Golden Ret./Collie?
> How much would you say he weighs?
> 
> Jessi: Are you serious? How far a drive is it from Oregon to Indiana?


I could only wish. I did just try and talk bf into it. He said no and I can't really blame him because we have 5 dogs right now. If that wern't the case I'd be buying a plane ticket for him right now.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> Love the name Hoosier!! I kept looking at my watch in the store worried I would be late coming home.
> I will make it up to Jami and Jessi Mom!!!
> Hoosier is GORGEOUS!! WOW!!! Mandy said he's four years old-maybe not?
> As far as the peeing, remember she said he isn't housetrained?
> Yikes!! He better be in the crate when you can't watch him.
> Is your girl dog fixed? I pray!!!
> Hopefully Chris will answer us by tonight.
> As far as his ears, I am hoping Chris will ok having them looked at. If not, have vet look at them and ask what it would cost to help this poor baby.
> 
> So Glad to hear he is PERFECT!! It sure would be wonderful if a rescue out your way or someone would adopt him!!


I'm pretty sure he is four. Mandy said she has picked him up quite a few times but this last time the owners wouldnt come get him. The owners told her he was four when they did pick him up the first few times. I will have my friend who has been a vet tech for the last few years look at him too. She can help me clean his open wound and he may need an Elizabethan collar to stop from scratching at it. I think his bite will be ok maybe just needs antibiotics. Unfortunately the burns there is nothing they can do, he will never have fur there. It's completely healed and probably doesn't cause any pain. 

As far as my girl, yes she's fixed. And his peeing everywhere, well I'm going to take him on lots of walks and play with him in the garage alot over the next few days. If he can hold it in the garage then he can play in the house. 

Also, he didn't react at all to the outside cats at the shelter so, I think he will be fine with mine.

Well, he's crying so I'm going to go let him out now.

TTYS


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Is Scout spayed? How old is Scout?
> I'm in love w/him too!!
> That would make three dogs for me and my Hubby would kill me!!
> HOOSIER is incredible looking!!
> Do you think Golden Ret./Collie?
> How much would you say he weighs?
> 
> Jessi: Are you serious? How far a drive is it from Oregon to Indiana?


I think he weighs around 45-50? He could gain 5-10 lbs easily. I'll know for sure on Monday.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie-What does Hubby think of Hoosier?*

What does your Hubby think of Hoosier?


----------



## lovealways_jami

YAY! Glad to hear you made it okay! Hoosier is a perfect name. Im glad everything is going so well.. And Im glad we saved this gorgeous dog! The anxiety is finally going away. 

JOB WELL DONE! Well for now anyway


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Congratulations everyone involved in saving Hoosier! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Karen519

*Jackson's Mom and all*

Jackson's Mom and all.

How do you housetrain a dog that is about 4 years old.
Chances are Hoosier was an outside dog.
I would use a crate? What do you think?

Julie: Just occured to meet that Hoosier might have a urinary tract infection.
Did some googling on potty training a four year old dog:
http://www.wikihow.com/Completely-Housebreak-a-4-Year-Old-Dog


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> What does your Hubby think of Hoosier?


All he's said so far is "he's cute" and "are you sure he's not a puppy". He does play like a puppy. He will warm up soon he always does. It's kind of like most men don't go googoo over babies but they all love them. I'll find him taking him for a walk at some point at 5am before work one of these days.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

When you take him to vet ask if he could have a UTI. (Urinary Tract Infection)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sounds like a keeper to me! Thank you for picking this boy up. You saved a life!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> When you take him to vet ask if he could have a UTI. (Urinary Tract Infection)


Will do! I think it's just a boy thing but it won't hurt to ask. I just found out that he knows drop it! He loves to play fetch and will drop the ball right at your feet on command! My nine year old says he taught him in five minutes! lol!


----------



## jlc's mom

Sent money through paypal again please verify that I did it right this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie

Has Hoosier improved any in the potty dept.
Did you see the threads I posted on Potty Training.
Might be a good idea to put him in crate without his collar when you go to bed.

*Here is what the MI Rescue lady that took his puppies and couldn't fit himin said about him:
Sweet, Sweet boy. Is the father of the puppies I rescued from Paulding shelter in Paulding OH. The dog warden is not posting him on Petfinder because she is concerned that he might get adopted by someone locally again and because they do not have a neuter law she will have problems with him crusing again.Male-intact. Golden retriever/collie mix. Great with other dogs, tolerant of cats. Took treats just as sweet as pie. Back story-
Owner had him and female collie. He would slip collar or break chain go to a nearby farm where they breed Brittanies and try and get at the females. Picked up 5 times by the dog warden.Owner Fined. Impregnated the collie. Owner decided to dump mutt litter and dad at the same time. Warden says he's a sweet boy. I adored him but am at my limit for dogs*


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yuck, I hate that story more everytime I read it. He's in good hands now and Im glad.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier, Scout, and Julie*

Hoosier, Scout and Julie:

Sleep well. So happy you are safe little man!!


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> Sent money through paypal again please verify that I did it right this time.


Yes, I got a payment from Kathy and I and Hoosier thank you very much! This should be more than enough to cove his vet visit today. 

I am going to get a UTI test done on him as well. Sometimes when I let him out of his cage he dribbles a bit from excitement as well as him going several times when he's out. I had a dog that did this a long time ago and it was not because of a UTI he just couldn't control it. How do I get him to pee in a cup? He lifts his leg so high he almost falls over and it sprays everywhere. This is going to be fun, lol!

Anyway, last night he did ok for his first night home. This guy is so freakin' cute! It was cute for the first hour anyway. Every so often he would cry out myyyy mmmmmaaama! I telling you it was just like he was saying my mama! He did it for several hours though, so I didn't get the best nights sleep.

As far as potty training I think he will get it. He is such a sweetie and so starved for attention.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

How much money do you have for Hoosier now?
There are two other wonderful ladies on here that might be able to donate a little bit.

So glad to hear Hoosier did well last night. I think checking him for the UTI is in order and also have his ears checked.

I made out your Check this morning Jami and will mail on my way into work.

*JULIE:* Can you email Chris of Almost Home and call her if you can, to let her know you have Hoosier and what things you'll be having done at vet today.

Will check back later from work.
Bless you for taking him under your wings!!!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> How much money do you have for Hoosier now?
> There are two other wonderful ladies on here that might be able to donate a little bit.
> 
> So glad to hear Hoosier did well last night. I think checking him for the UTI is in order and also have his ears checked.
> 
> I made out your Check this morning Jami and will mail on my way into work.
> 
> *JULIE:* Can you email Chris of Almost Home and call her if you can, to let her know you have Hoosier and what things you'll be having done at vet today.
> 
> Will check back later from work.
> Bless you for taking him under your wings!!!


I have recieved $70 from Kathy (Jessimom) and Jami (lovealwaysjami) also sent $70. I will wait to see how his three way turns out before asking for more as he may have to go to Jami if positive to be treated. Then, I will leave it to Jami to take care of the rest of his medical needs and everyone can send $ her way. Everytime you transfer money in paypal you are charged a fee so we should just wait and see who will need the money. 

I don't have a cell number for Chris and she has not returned the email I sent her on Saturday. I will try again and let her know I have Hoosier.

Maybe if I can get the vet to give him antibiotics for the wound on his ear (which is still bleeding very very slowly because he keeps scratching it) we can skip the UTI test and save $$. If he does have a UTI the antibiotics for his ear should take care of it right?

Off to call vets now. Perfect Paws hasn't returned my message yet so I may be on my own.

TTYS!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Have the UTI looked into too.
I think $140 may cover everything.
Just mailed a $35 check to Jami to reimburse her for my part.

*There's no phone number listed.
If you can email Chris again, and also Treasurer and Adopt. Coor. and tell them you are taking Hoosier to the vet today and for what.*
Chris Hanson
Director/Adoption Coordinator
Almost Home Rescue
www.almosthomerescue.net
Save A Life - Adopt A Dog!

Contacting AHR: 
For all communications, please allow 24-48 hours for a response. Our volunteers spend alot of time on the road doing home visits and transports. Thank you for your patience.

Adopters & Fosters: We LOVE your updates!! Please e-mail pictures and updates to: [email protected]

FOR AVAILABILITY, GENERAL ADOPTION QUESTIONS OR INQUIRIES:

[email protected] 
SNAIL MAIL:

Almost Home Rescue
PO Box 9421, #377
So. Portland, ME 04116-9421

Officers: 2008

Director, Chris Hanson
[email protected]

Vice President
Currently this position in vacant

Treasurer, Cindy Burton
[email protected]

Secretary, Stephanie Demers
[email protected]

Adoption Coordinator: Jillian Black
[email protected]

Adoption Coordinator: Christine Stevens
[email protected]

Foster Coordinator: Patty Holmquist
[email protected]

Behavioral Consultant: Jenn Harrison
[email protected]


----------



## heartofgold

Just called five local vets and only one of them even offers the 3-way snap test for heartworm, lyme, and erlichea. One vet tech (who happens to be a friend of mine) had never even heard of a 3-way so she asked the vet and he said lyme and erlichea are unheard of around here so they don't do it in lab and it would cost over $100 because it would have to be sent out. I did finally find a vet which happens to be the vet I've always used and they do the 3-way for only $42. Sooo, he is being seen today at 3:40 there. Here is the quote they gave me. 

$42 - 3-way test
$16 - rabies shot
$45 - exam
$? - antibiotics for ear
$? - UTI test
$8 -$10 - elizabethan collar (depending on size)

(they can't quote antibiotics)

I forgot to ask her about a UTI test. I was just so happy they did the 3way. It shouldn't be much though. So, we're around $100 plus the UTI test and antibiotics which they said he will need. Also, the person who handles rescue questions is on vacation until Wed but, if they do offer a discount and the lady I talked to said she was 99% sure they do then I will have a credit for his next visit. She thought it was 10% or a free exam she's not sure and thinks it's on a case by case bases.

TTYS!


----------



## Karen519

*jULIE*

Julie:

Did you send this to Chris and the treasurer and adoption person at Almost Home
I would. Also, please include your cell number and tell Chris you need her to call you because you are going to vet today.

Please still email Chris.
I jsut did and cc'd you, but we want to make sure she sees our msg.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> Did you send this to Chris and the treasurer and adoption person at Almost Home
> I would. Also, please include your cell number and tell Chris you need her to call you because you are going to vet today.


Yes, I did email Chris all of this info and she does have my cell number and all of my vets info too. I forgot to email her some pictures so I'll email her again and ask her to call me today.


----------



## heartofgold

Here's Hoosier meeting the neighbor dog. They really liked each other. As you can see he's not very big compared to the 16 lb Bichon Frise.


----------



## PeanutsMom

He's beautiful! Awesome job everyone!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Hoosier is just a Doll!!!


I'm going to email Chris again and see if we can get a cell phone for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie check your email*

Julie Check your email:

Got reply from Chris.
She said to send her msg. here-this is her Blackberry and she'll get these quicker:
[email protected]

Here is what her msg. said:
Thanks Karen and Julie, that is awesome that they donated towards him, it is going to help, as I didn't realize that he was injured and may have a uti as well. Poor puppy, like he hasn't been through enough.

Do you know happen to know how much was donated? If the donations will cover today's visit, I will hold off on calling the vet with the cc and use it for the rest of his vetting. 

Please also ask the vet for an age estimate 

In addition to the list below, he also still needs: Lepto, Bordatella and Neutered, so he's looking rather expensive at this point, but maybe another vet will give better prices, (maybe he can seen elsewhere for the vaccinations and neutering ??) I'm kind of surprised, as those $ are pretty much the same as they are here, and normally it is alot cheaper down there, but we'll do what we have to, to get him into a home. If they are all comparable, just use whatever vet is most convenient, and if you can provide the name and phone number, I'll call the vet with the card for any balances.

Also...if you guys can use: [email protected], that address goes directly to my Blackberry so I will get your emails alot faster.

Thanks!!!

Chris


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

*JULIE

CHRIS WILL BE CALLING YOUR CELL-I GAVE HER NUMBER.
SHE wants vet's name and number and will call with her rescue info*.


----------



## marleysmummy

Awh, I love this dog and so does my fiance! I sat and read through the whole story last night with him! It's maybe just as well I don't live in the US I would end up adopting all of the dogs I see on here!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie Check your email:
> 
> Got reply from Chris.
> She said to send her msg. here-this is her Blackberry and she'll get these quicker:
> [email protected]
> 
> Here is what her msg. said:
> Thanks Karen and Julie, that is awesome that they donated towards him, it is going to help, as I didn't realize that he was injured and may have a uti as well. Poor puppy, like he hasn't been through enough.
> 
> Do you know happen to know how much was donated? If the donations will cover today's visit, I will hold off on calling the vet with the cc and use it for the rest of his vetting.
> 
> Please also ask the vet for an age estimate
> 
> In addition to the list below, he also still needs: Lepto, Bordatella and Neutered, so he's looking rather expensive at this point, but maybe another vet will give better prices, (maybe he can seen elsewhere for the vaccinations and neutering ??) I'm kind of surprised, as those $ are pretty much the same as they are here, and normally it is alot cheaper down there, but we'll do what we have to, to get him into a home. If they are all comparable, just use whatever vet is most convenient, and if you can provide the name and phone number, I'll call the vet with the card for any balances.
> 
> Also...if you guys can use: [email protected], that address goes directly to my Blackberry so I will get your emails alot faster.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Chris


I will get in touch with Chris and give her my vets info ASAP. When I picked him up yesterday his stool was fine and solid but when I just let him out a few minutes ago I saw he has major runny poo. It's nearly liquid. I feed a good food too with no corn, no soy, no wheat, and no byproducts. It could be stress, he is extremely clingy with me and he seems a little stressed when I leave him. Sooo, looks like he needs a fecal too? I want to let him play in the house but an untrained dog with the runs, I don't think so. He has not gone in his cage or the garage so far though. I'm going to just go ahead and do the fecal test too. This is something that has to be fixed ASAP. Poor guy.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> *JULIE*
> 
> *CHRIS WILL BE CALLING YOUR CELL-I GAVE HER NUMBER.*
> *SHE wants vet's name and number and will call with her rescue info*.


I sent everything this morning. She is getting your emails but not mine? I also sent her my cell number on Saturday. She should have it. That's weird that she hasn't emailed me back yet even to aknowledge that she got the one Saturday. Maybe I'm using the wrong one I got it off the website. I'll try her blackberry.


----------



## heartofgold

Nevermind last message! She just hasn't had the time. She did call my vet and Hoosier's vet bill will be taken care of for the balance if there is one. She just emailed me to let me know that she spoke with them. 

Now, what do I do about his ummm, wellll, he just plain stinks! lol! I hate to say it but he's the smelliest dog I've ever met. He probably has never had a bath in his entire life. Should I wait a few days to try to give him a bath? I don't want to stress him out any more than he is. I did brush him for a good hour today, not too many matted areas and he loved it! But he's stinking up my house! My sister said I should take him to a professional groomer because he may not like water and get really mad. What should I do?


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Not sure why she isn't getting your emails. I know some emails kick out
certain carriers. Maybe it's hotmail that it isn't getting Maybe they went to her junk mail.
This is the email addy I've been using and geting replies
[email protected]
FInd out what a groomer would charge to groom Hoosier and I'll send you a check or paypal you.
Hoosier has prob. never had a bath-poor boy.
A change in food can cause the Runny stuff or it could be something else.
Mention that to vet too.

Glad she called the vet and will take care of the balance.

*From now on use the blackberry email.*


----------



## jlc's mom

I would try and give him a bath. I would put peanut butter on the wall of the shower so he can be occupied while bathing. Taking to a groomer may stress him out more then you giving him a bath. As far as the runs go it could be caused by the change in food. What I have heard when changing food is that you gradually introduce the new food by mixing it with the old food. Sorry he's stinking your house up.


----------



## heartofgold

My problems with this little guy keep getting worse! I know why he is peeing like crazy outside, I really don't think its UTI. My neighbor was out with the Bichon Frise (who is also not neutered) and he asked me about Hoosier. We got to talking and he noticed that Hoosier was peeing so much. He pees on things and also where my dog has gone. He said it was because Snowball (the Bichon) is also not neutered and the golden retriever next to his house, two down from mine is in heat again! He knows this because snowball keeps escaping and he talked to the neighbor! GRRRRR! I just want to smack all of my neighbors upside the head. That golden is the same age as Scout and the Bichon in like 5 years old! Neither are going to be used for a planned breeding! Why? WhY? WhY! I'm really going to have to watch him now! 

Should I still do the UTI test? Maybe I'll leave it to the vet.


----------



## FranH

He will dig out or find a way to get to the female in heat.


----------



## jlc's mom

That is not good. I know you'll keep a good eye on him. Ask the vet how much it is too get him nuetered.


----------



## heartofgold

FranH said:


> He will dig out or find a way to get to the female in heat.


My husband said he could climb our fence if he wanted but I don't know how he could. He has not tried anything yet.

I just called the spay neuter clinic in town and they are $70 for 50+ lbs and $65 for under 50. I asked and they don't give rescue discounts and my vet tech friend said they are the cheapest in the Fort Wayne area that she knows.

Off to the vet!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Julie: I'm with the other lady-keep an eye on him when he's in yard-if you can go out with hiim-he will dig under or jump over to get to the female. 

Thos prices on spaying sound wonderful-just make sure that Chris knows where you're having him fixed if it's different than the vet's name you already gave her.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Let us know what vet says.

Both my dogs are fixed and I've seen them pee where the other one went.
But I WOULD not let him out there alone. I would be keeping an eye on him and be out there with him. 

Hoosier could definitely run away, dig under or jump the fence, get lost or get hit by a car.

ANY NEWS? HOW WAS THE VET.


----------



## heartofgold

I'm afraid I have some bad news. Hoosier is positive for heartworm. The Vet said to not have him altered yet. It would be very high risk because of the heartworm. Most all vets refuse to put a dog under if they know they have heartworm. So, that will have to wait until after treatment. 

Also, I found out he may not do well with other male dogs. When I was out with my neighbor today Hoosier was growling at the neighbor dog on the other side of the fence. It wasn't a huge deal I just thought, ok he's showing he's alpha. When we got to the vets office there was a young intact male lab and Hoosier started growling, showing teeth, and tried to go for him. The vet tech immediately had me take him to the back room. I had a hard time controlling him. He was very nervous at the vet too, whimpering and squeeling the whole time. He just tried to hide his face in my arms. He was so sweet to the vet and everyone else though.

I have talked to Jami and it looks like he will be going to stay with her for awhile for treatment. She will need donations for his treatment and neuter.

His ears were shaved and I'm treating them with antbiotic ointment and also oral antibiotics. The vet said she is 100% positive his raw ear is the result of frost bite as well as his old wounds on his ears. I see now that it's shaved it doesn't look like a bite but very raw. I believe Mandi said he was out on his own for almost two weeks when he was picked up.

His fecal was negative so no treatment needed. He did not have a UTI test, the vet said the antibiotics for his ears should also clear it up and she agreed he was probably just marking his territory. 

So, he is completely up to date on shots and his ears are being taken care of. Now to just heal his heart.

The total for everything was $181.58 and I paid $120 and Chris paid $61.58.

Please for those of you still wanting to donate for this little guy pm Jami (lovealwaysjami) . She will need all the help she can get. I was told by my vet that heartworm treatment is very expensive.

The vet was also surprised that he was four years old. He weighs 49 lbs and should gain at least 5lbs the vet said 10lbs wouldn't hurt. Although he may not be able to gain until his treatment is over.

This was not the news I wanted to hear today but, I know he will be in loving hands with Jami. Thank you Jami!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> Let us know what vet says.
> 
> Both my dogs are fixed and I've seen them pee where the other one went.
> But I WOULD not let him out there alone. I would be keeping an eye on him and be out there with him.
> 
> Hoosier could definitely run away, dig under or jump the fence, get lost or get hit by a car.
> 
> ANY NEWS? HOW WAS THE VET.


I always go out with him anyway. He is still being potty trained and doing very well too. He gets a treat and a big praise each and everytime he pees and poos. Hey, maybe that's why he goes so much! Could the dog be smarter than me.lol!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

I am sad to hear that Hoosier has HW but it can be treated.
Did you let Chris of Almost Home know about the HW?
What did she say?
I am not surprised at all that Hoosier has HW, being discarded like garbage by the awful people that had him. Poor little guy. 
I don't know that the growling and bearing teeth necessarily mean anything.
I've seen my Golden Ret. Smooch do that to the next door neighbors two females and nothing has ever happened.
When does Hoosier go to stay with Jami?
Julie: Thank you for picking Hoosier up, taking him to the vet which might have been scarey for him-maybe he never was before-thanks for all you're doing for him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It always amazes me how expensive HW treatment is. I paid 175.00 for GB's when he was in Louisana and it worked! I just don't get why it costs so much elsewhere. They waited to neuter GB. By the time I had paid all of his bills and the people who helped transport him, I spent 800.00. I don't regret helping him. He is living a great life with a wonderful family in SC. 

I am an alarmist and throw out all the what if's when pulling dogs because I lived through them. It made me physically ill when GB was pulled and he was left in limbo. If it weren't for Linda W. in Louisiana, the expenses would have been much higher. She kept him for months while he went through HW treatment and didn't charge me for boarding.


----------



## jlc's mom

Julie 
Thank you for everything that you have done. You have given this dog a second chance. I am also saddened by the news that he is hw positive. But now he will be able to recieve treatment and complete that chapter of his life. Then the next one will be to find his forever home the one he deserved to start 4 years ago.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I didn't read everything yet but wanted to respond about the growling through the fence. My Peanut will growl and act all vicious from his side of the fence but,, once he's with another dog he just wants to play and is mommy's little sissy boy. 

I hope he has a nice recovery with his treatment.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone.

Hoping that Hoosier will still have this fine rescue to go to.
I won't give up on him.

Kimm: I agree with your sentiments about not regretting what you did for GB.
I paid Chances HW treatment for Stop the Suffering and I don't regret if a bit. I know they are worth it.

PeanutsMom: I agree with your comment, too.

Julie: DID they say how bad the HW's were? I've heard some dogs have heavy infestation and some are less serious.
Also, I'm surprised they could give a reading so fast. I thought it took a day or so.
What did vet say about the lyme and the erlicha Hoosier was tested for?
Did you ask him about a bath?


----------



## lovealways_jami

I will do as much as I can for Hoosier. I will need a bit of help though. Im going to talk to the vet tomorrow and see what we can do. Ive been reading up on the treatments and it looks like they are generally effective but takes a couple months. Then we will test again and see if the treatment works. Reading up on all of this really opens my eyes to what my pups are exposed to and how serious it is. It's def. worth paying the extra dollars for the preventative.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Thanks. Don't forget that Chris from Almost Home needs to know he is HW positive. Do you know if she was told? I believe she still will help.
Also, I'm surprised the vet could tell so quickly. When our dogs get their HW tests, we are never told that quickly.
There are also different degees if they are HW positive.
When are you getting Hoosier.

You can email me: [email protected]


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yes, she was told today. I need to find out the degree so I can plan the route we need to go. I'm still not sure when I will get him. Julie asked if we could meet Saturday but Im waiting on a response from DH to see if he will be working that night or not. If so, I will be able to get him. 
The treatment is so expensive, I had no idea. I know its worth it but I hope we can work out some type of payment plan with the vet. Also Im a bit worried about the month after his treatment. It say his exercise must be limited. The issue being I do work full-time. We will be crate training but how can I be sure what he is doing when Im not there. He will only be unsupervised 4 hours at a time as I do go home at lunch but its so scary to think something could happen while Im gone. Hubby is home all day but he sleeps. I just want to be prepared here, sorry for worrying, I just hope I can give him everything he needs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The treatment is expensive. This is why I don't get involved pulling dogs anymore. I still get involved helping to save lives, but I can't cover these costs when people don't come through and be left wondering what to do next.

I'm trying to come up with 2k to cover a denied test I had after Christmas. Ugh! I should have left in the middle of testing when the secretary got and and told the tech. I had the option and didn't take it. I'm an idiot.

You really need a rescue who will positively take a dog before it is pulled and be responsible for all of their fees and grateful for the help and donations offered from a group of people. 

You did save a life and that is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Did Julie say what Chris said after she was told that Hoosier is HW Positive.


My understanding is that Chris would take him regardless. Yes, we may need to donate, too. 

*Here is Chris's Blackberry email 
[email protected] -please use this email for coummunicating with her as she will get the messages quicker *
First: I'm really surprised the vet could say he is HW pos. that quickly
Second: I'll ask Chris to call the vet and find out if it is: Mild, Intermediate or severe HW.
Third: I've heard that HW tests can give a FALSE Positive and Negative.

As far as your concern about working and Hoosier going through treatments
everyone I've ever heard with a HW pos. dog going through treatment is they had then in a crate to limit activity-I don't think 4 hrs. at a time is too much, it's much better than all day.

Jami: Would you be using the same vet that Julie took Hoosier to? Is that near you?
If not, can you get some quotes of what a vet near you charges for HW treatment and if they have a payment plan.
I can help then, too.

*
Just sent Chris a msg. Jan. 13th 6:41 AM*


----------



## lovealways_jami

No I will not be using the same vet, her vet is 4 hours away from me. I will be getting quotes today when I find out how severe the HW are. When he gets here I will probably (just to be safe) have another HW test done because I have heard of a lot of false positives.. BUT if he wasnt on a preventative and was outside for 4 years the chances are probably good that he is positive. I feeling more confident today after doing some research that I can do this. Once I find a vet who will do payment plans I will feel even better. Thank Goodness its tax season!! Hoosier is very important to me and win, lose, or draw Im going to be very happy to save his life!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Hoping that Hoosier will still have this fine rescue to go to.
> I won't give up on him.
> 
> Kimm: I agree with your sentiments about not regretting what you did for GB.
> I paid Chances HW treatment for Stop the Suffering and I don't regret if a bit. I know they are worth it.
> 
> PeanutsMom: I agree with your comment, too.
> 
> Julie: DID they say how bad the HW's were? I've heard some dogs have heavy infestation and some are less serious.
> Also, I'm surprised they could give a reading so fast. I thought it took a day or so.
> What did vet say about the lyme and the erlicha Hoosier was tested for?
> Did you ask him about a bath?


It's pretty bad, the vet said the heartworm was at all stages but he's not showing any side effects from it yet. She said his heart sounds good. She also said the worms were at egg stage through adult stage. She was very confident that with treatment ASAP he would be just fine. 

She did a snap test. She showed the test to me with his drop of blood on it. It looks like a pregnancy test. It showed two dots where the HW portion was and only one dot where the lyme and erlichea was. Two dots are positive. After the snap test she put it under the microscope to confirm and to see how bad it is. She did the second part of the test for free. 

I'm going to try to give him a bath but I want to wait until my vet tech friend can come over this Friday night to help me. It's hard enough giving my own dog a bath and she is really good for me. But bathing her does a number on my back. Hopefully I can get him cleaned up before Jami takes him home.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

*Julie:
Can I ask one more favor. Can you please call Mandy at shelter today 
Ask her this per Chris of Almost Home*:
*If you can, try talking to Mandy and find out more specifics on what exactly his exposure was to other dogs and how he behaved. Unfortunately, I can't be the one to do that, as I can't have that conversation from here and she doesn't answer emails.*

Thanks for the info. So did the vet say the HW was at low, medium or severe?
Chris is trying to help us with Hoosier. 
Thanks for all you're doing for Hoosier. I feel so bad for him but we won't let him down.

Jami: Please let me know what you find out. I'll be at work all day, going to Doctor before work. Talk to you later on.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> Thanks for the info. So did the vet say the HW was at low, medium or severe?
> Chris is trying to help us with Hoosier. She needs him temperament tested.
> Can you call your vet tech friend and see if she does this or knows anyone nearby that does and ask her to temp test him with other dogs especially males?
> Let me know the charge.
> 
> Thanks for all you're doing for Hoosier. I feel so bad for him but we won't let him down.
> 
> Jami: Please let me know what you find out. I'll be at work all day, going to Doctor before work. Talk to you later on.


I just talked to my vets tech and she said that his heartworms are at adult reproductive stage. She said without a bloodworkup and a chest x-ray there is no way of knowing how severe. She did say that there were no abnormalties noted on his chart and the vet did listen to his heart and lungs. She did say its very hard to tell anything by that though. Also, these tests (the chest x-ray and blood work-up) are recommended before starting treatment but they don't require them. 

My vet and Chirs strongly recommended that Hoosier NOT be introduced to any other dogs for at least 5 days after all his shots. She said Kennel Cough or Boratella takes 5 days to immunity I think? My dog has had her shots so I'm not too worried about her catching anything. Most dogs don't get Bordatella unless they are boarded or go to classes, ect. Temperament testing may have to be left up to Jami but I will look into it. I'm pretty sure we are going to meet on Saturday. 

Hoosier does fine with my dog. I introduced them through his kennel first. Scout just laid by his cage. Then I introduced them through the fence in our yard. They were just fine. Then I introduced them both on leash. They really were used to each other by then and they were fine. They haven't played together yet, I will try that today when my husband gets home. I have taken his food bowl away several time and sit with him when he eats and he doesn't care. I even took a pig ear from him and toys and no reaction at all. I think it could just be male dogs or just being very scared.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I have the perfect area to do the temp testing. Lots of baby gates and fencing. Im also going to put him through some training classes hopefully after he gets better.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well, I did get some great news! 1) I will get Hoosier on Saturday!! Julie, lets come up with a plan to go ahead and meet, preferably earlier in the day. 2) I spoke with the vet (Sullivan Animal Hospital) and they can get Hoosiers treatment started immediatley. The first session will cost roughly $300.00. Anyone willing to help can contact me. They said their pricing is very reasonable and will come out in the end to about $380.00. That sounds good to me vs. the $800.00-$1000.00 that everyone else said they paid. This includes anitbiotics / overnight stays / the treatment itself / and the follow-ups. What a relief!


----------



## jlc's mom

Jami that is great news. Are they willing to set up a payment plan? pm me there info so I can use my visa to help you out. When is his first visit?


----------



## lovealways_jami

No they are not willing to do the payment plan. Thats the downside but I think we can manage see the amount needed. I will have to pay at time of service, the big payment due the 1st session of treatment. I will probably start treatments next week if there are no complications after his checkup. Anyone who is willing to help, please PM and I will give you my address/paypal. Once again, Im sooo excited to get him on Saturday. Ive spoke with Julie and she said she will call me back when she gets home. Im so happy my vet is working with me on the pricing. It will help tremendously! Thanks everyone for your love and support!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sullivan County Animal Hospital
812-268-6812
1435 N Section St.
Sullivan, IN 47882

This is where he will have his treatment. When I schedule his appointment and have his first checkup I will let everyone know.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jamie:

Have you sent all this info to Chris at Almost HOme so she has the info?

Please send to her at:
[email protected]

Also, please ask the vet if the $380 includes pre-treatment bloodwork and xrays-if not, what is that cost. Please remind her he will be w/a rescue.
Also, is Hoosier is part Collie or Herding breed of any kind, there are certain drugs they cannot take. Chris knows what they are.

Let me and Chris know what the vet says and THANK YOU for doing all this hard research and work to find a vet!!!


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Jamie:
> 
> Have you sent all this info to Chris at Almost HOme so she has the info?
> 
> Please send to her at:
> [email protected]
> 
> Also, please ask the vet if the $380 includes pre-treatment bloodwork and xrays-if not, what is that cost. Please remind her he will be w/a rescue.
> Also, is Hoosier is part Collie or Herding breed of any kind, there are certain drugs they cannot take. Chris knows what they are.
> 
> Let me and Chris know what the vet says and THANK YOU for doing all this hard research and work to find a vet!!!


Karen, I'm 99% sure Hoosier is part Collie or of a herding line. I have lots of pictures of him but I can only get red X's.  He is marked exactly like a Collie. I will try to resize them and see what happends.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie and Jami*

Julie and Jami:

You are both great.
Can someone please call Mandy at Shelter and find this out for Chris as Chris can't make calls from work or me either.
Then send to her Blackberry
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Can I ask one more favor. Can you please call Mandy at shelter today 
Ask her this per Chris of Almost Home:
If you can, try talking to Mandy and find out more specifics on what exactly his exposure was to other dogs and how he behaved. Unfortunately, I can't be the one to do that, as I can't have that conversation from here and she doesn't answer emails.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie and Jami:
> 
> You are both great.
> Can someone please call Mandy at Shelter and find this out for Chris as Chris can't make calls from work or me either.
> Then send to her Blackberry
> [email protected]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Can I ask one more favor. Can you please call Mandy at shelter today
> Ask her this per Chris of Almost Home:
> If you can, try talking to Mandy and find out more specifics on what exactly his exposure was to other dogs and how he behaved. Unfortunately, I can't be the one to do that, as I can't have that conversation from here and she doesn't answer emails.


Just talked to Mandi and she said Hoosier was not kept in the same kennel with other dogs. When he was picked up he was found running with a female (who he had puppies with) so obviously he likes the ladies. She has no idea about male dogs but she never saw any agression out of him at all and there were plenty of intact males at the kennel next to his run.

If anyone wants to see more pictures of Hoosier I could get them loaded into my album but I can't seem to get them to post in a message. There are close ups of his ears too.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I emailed Chris and told her all I know. Im still waiting on a call back about total pricing on the HW treatments.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Here's what I wrote to Chris:
Chris, 
This is Jami Morris. I will be picking up Hoosier (the collie/GR mix) on Saturday and wanted to update you with where we are. I will be taking him to my vet, Sullivan County Animal Hospital, sometime next week. He will start the heartworm treatment then. It looks to me like it will be a 4 or 5 week at least process. The costs have totaled to about $380-$400. That should be for the boarding/treatments/antibiotics/follow-ups. Im still waiting to hear back from them on whether this includes bloodwork, etc. Here is their info. 

Sullivan County Animal Hospital
812-268-6812
1435 N Section St.
Sullivan, IN 47882

I havent yet made an appointment because I want to make sure he's comfortable with me before I take him anywhere public. I want him to trust me first. Are you still interested in him after I have these treatments done and he's HW negative? I will also have him neutered, but that will have to be done a few weeks after recovery due to the meds they would have to give him. I would also like to try to get him into some training. I think all of these things would make him a better applicant for adoption. I do have cats/female and male Goldens/and young children so by the time this is all said and done I will know for sure what he's okay with and what he's not. 

did i forget anything?


----------



## PeanutsMom

I'm with heartofgold that there has to be collie in that boy. Jami, you better look out for superior escape skills. My old Collie didn't just jump the fence, she climbed it link by link.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im not going to leave him alone outside EVER... Leash for walks and to potty and then back inside he goes. When I was 3 a collie bit my lip off. I havent seen a collie since. Pray the Golden in him evens him out LOL!


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> Im not going to leave him alone outside EVER... Leash for walks and to potty and then back inside he goes. When I was 3 a collie bit my lip off. I havent seen a collie since. Pray the Golden in him evens him out LOL!


Ouch! I think you just met an evil collie. Some of the sweetest most intelligent dogs I've been around were collies, and the rest goldens of course! lol


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> Im not going to leave him alone outside EVER... Leash for walks and to potty and then back inside he goes. When I was 3 a collie bit my lip off. I havent seen a collie since. Pray the Golden in him evens him out LOL!


OMG! I'm so sorry that happened to you! I can assure you he would never hurt you. I just can't see that in him. I'm very comfortable with him enough so to let my kids play with him and I'm a very protective mom. That is just so terrible you were bitten! My aunt and uncle raised Collies when I was growing up and when I think of collies I think of Lassie. They are known to be a very gentle and loving breed. I don't think you could come up with a better mix. I've always loved Collies. I know you will to after you meet him don't worry.


----------



## heartofgold

PeanutsMom said:


> Ouch! I think you just met an evil collie. Some of the sweetest most intelligent dogs I've been around were collies, and the rest goldens of course! lol


Peanuts mom your belly is too cute! Makes me miss being preggo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I paid 800.00 Jami because GB was in Louisanna for a long time. This included paying 2 people to transport him and then I gave someone else a donation because they were promised something by someone and they never got it. Same with a payment someone else was supposed to get and they never got it either. I felt very responsible and tried to keep the promises of another. I even sent 88.00 for GB to be Vetted and the wrong dog was Vetted. The Vet wouldn't credit my CC and the person whose rescue was given the credit wouldn't return the money either. Long, long, story...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Oh my Kim, what an awful experience that must have been! 
Yes, I was trying to ride the dog like a horse.. I dont remember it happening because I was only 3 yrs old.. babysitter shouldve been watching me better. Im fine now. He bit 2" off my lip and it was reconstructed. Im not scared because I dont even remember. All I have is a little scar left and I still love dogs, no matter the breed! 
Things are finally happening and I feel like Im making progress with Hoosier! Me and Chris are going to talk tonight and figure out what are the best options. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Chris just sent you and I a long email for you to print out and give to the vet on their protocol for HW treatment.
Everything in this email I've heard works wonderfully for HW treatment.

Did you get a chance to find out from the vet what the pretreatment bloodwork would cost? We don't need the x-rays per Chris, just the bloodwork.

I will copy her email here.
Also, please make sure Chris has your home and cell numbers and it would probably be a good idea if you emld. them to me too.

This is going to be a huge commitment on your part-it might take more than 2 months before Hoosier is done and ready to go to Maine. Chris said she will try to get donations and we had quite awhile to do it, but I'm not understanding how much the vet needs and when?
Also, Chris said that Hoosier needs to be on doxycycline 10-14 days PRIOR TO HW TREATMENT.

My email is: [email protected]

I will definitely donate, but I can't afford to donate hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Chris just sent you and I a long email for you to print out and give to the vet on their protocol for HW treatment.
Everything in this email I've heard works wonderfully for HW treatment.

Did you get a chance to find out from the vet what the pretreatment bloodwork would cost? We don't need the x-rays per Chris, just the bloodwork.

I will copy her email here.
Also, please make sure Chris has your home and cell numbers and it would probably be a good idea if you emld. them to me too.

*The amount the vet quoted you, is that with a rescue discount?*

This is going to be a huge commitment on your part-it might take more than 2 months before Hoosier is done and ready to go to Maine. Chris said she will try to get donations and we had quite awhile to do it, but I'm not understanding how much the vet needs and when?
Also, Chris said that Hoosier needs to be on doxycycline 10-14 days PRIOR TO HW TREATMENT.

My email is: [email protected]

I will definitely donate, but I can't afford to donate hundreds of dollars.

Here is Chris's email:
Since I needed to talk to you both about Heartworm, I decided to send an email rather than having the same conversation twice  Let me know your thoughts! 

*The following is AHR standard protocol for HW pos dog over 2 yrs of age. The purpose of this email is also to print out for the vet if he/she is unfamiliar with some of the latest advances in heartworm treatment. Most vets are not, the only reason we are familiar with them, is because we deal with so *many hw+ dogs in the south that are carrying very high loads of heartworms. Our recommendations are not only backed up by the following: American Heartworm Society (www.heartwormsociety.org), but also have been used in practice on dozens of our southern rescues (TN and AR). Outside of our 4 partner shelters, there is a growing trend among vets in general, in high hw populated areas, to begin the course of doxy prior to treatment, as evidence also suggests less reactions to the hw treatment, and there is no harm that can come from using it, therefore if can lessen the risk of reaction, it is recommended to use it. We have not had a single dog that we have treated react to the treatment since beginning this protocol in 2007.

These are a few of the things I am going to ask for Hoosier's treatment:

*1) He should be given Heartgard immediately (NOT Intercepter, Revolution, Sentinal or IverHeart), if he isn't already, and should stay on Heartgard throughout the immiticide treatment period. However, IF he has not been *given Heartgard in the last couple months, he needs to be watched (vet care not necessary) at home the day he takes the medication, just in case a reaction happens. This also shortens the time it takes for the dog to have a negative microfileria test post-treatment. (which can sometimes take up to 6-8 mos).

"Administration of a chemoprophylactic dose of a macrocyclic lactone should begin as soon as the dog is diagnosed with a heartworm infection. While controversial due to the theoretical risk of inducing resistance to macrocyclic lactones, it may be beneficial to administer a macrocyclic lactone for up to six months prior to administration of melarsomine, when the clinical presentation does not demand immediate intervention. The reasoning for this approach is to reduce circulating microfilariae and kill migrating D. immitis larvae, and in the case of ivermectin, stunt immature D. immitis and reduce female worm mass by inhibiting the reproductive system. Milbemycin also sterilizes female worms, but it does not affect worms older than four months. Administration for greater than three months should result in reduced antigenic mass, which in turn may reduce the risk of pulmonary thromboembolism. Depending on the season and geographic locale, administration for three months also will allow immature worms to reach an age at which they are known to be susceptible to killing by melarsomine1."

*2**) Hoosier should go on a course of Doxycycline immediately and prior to treatment (10 days -2 weeks). *

Wolbachia
Most filarial nematodes, including D. immitis, harbor obligate, intracellular, gram-negative bacteria belonging to the genus Wolbachia (Rickettsiales). In infections with other filarial parasites, treatment with tetracyclines during the first month of infection was lethal to some Wolbachia-harboring filariae, but not to a filariae that did not harbor Wolbachia, and treatment of Wolbachia-harboring filariae suppressed microfilaremia. Similar prophylaxis studies with D. immitis have not been reported, but in one study, tetracycline treatment of heartworm-infected dogs resulted in infertility in the female worms. These bacteria also have been implicated in the pathogenesis of filarial diseases, possibly through their endotoxins. Recent studies have shown that a major surface protein of Wolbachia (WSP) induces a specific IgG response in hosts infected by D. immitis. It is hypothesized that Wolbachia contribute to pulmonary and renal inflammation through its surface protein WSP, independently from its endotoxin component. Studies to determine the effects of suppressing Wolbachia populations with doxycyline prior to adulticide therapy will be required to determine the clinical utility of this therapeutic approach. 


3) Hoosier should begin the 2 month (3 shot) protocol. 

*This is given like this (after pre-screening bloodwork): *
Day 1: Intramuscular injection using: 1/3 of the total Immiticide appropriate for his weight. He should be watched at the vet office for 24 hrs. 
Day 2-29: Home: Rest, leash walking only, no playing, watch for signs of reaction, crate when not home or when too excitable It is just as important to keep quiet on day 27 and day 56 as it is on Day 2, it takes vigilence .
Day 30: Intramuscular Injection 1/3 of the total immiticide, watch the dog at vet office until next day. 
Day 31: Intramuscular Injection of the rest of the Immiticide. Can go home on this day after the shot, if he was going to have a reaction, he probably would have had it the day before.
Day 32-60
Day 61 Ivermectin Injection (to kill microfileria).

Due to the dogs age and assumed lack of preventative use in the past. He is probably carrying a significant load of heartworms, while still asymptomatic, he has a greater chance of having a poor reaction to the immiticide, which can mean: pain for the dog and even occasionally death (rare, but happens), on a practical note, this also means: costly emergency vet care, steroids and treatment. Slower treatment kills off the worms slower, and is safer for the dog, it also kills them off more effectively increasing the chances of a negative test post-treatment, and not having to re-treat a dog (which happens in older dogs with higher hw loads).

Another consideration with any dog with potential herding breed in it: they have a thinner blood/brain barrier than other dogs. They have a known problem with high doses of Ivermectin. We have had 2 dogs treated with Immiticide come down with seizure disorders associated with the treatment. Both were herding breeds. So, while I don't know of any medical evidence supporting this correlation, it makes me uncomfortable using the higher dosages of immiticide (a derivative of arsenic) on a dog with a thin blood/breain barrier, as it makes logical sense that the higher dosages of immiticide could cause neurological damage in a herding breed. The lower dosages of the Immiticide in the 3 shot protocol treatment just adds an extra measure of protection for these breeds.

"The three-injection alternative protocol is the treatment of choice of the American Heartworm Society and several university teaching hospitals, regardless of stage of disease, due to the increased safety and efficacy benefits and subsequently fewer dogs that require further treatment with melarsomine."

4) No X-rays. 

While interesting to know/see, it doesn't change the treatment. The treatment course would be the same regardless of x-ray results. If he is asymptomatic, he isn't at a level which would require surgical intervention (manual removal of the heartworms, which we have done before in one case), if he is not symptomatic, he is not that severe.


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'd love help in my own tiny way by donating through my paypal for Hoosier, who do I do it to?


----------



## Karen519

*Loboto Me*

Loboto Me:

Thank you so much!

Chris, from Almost Home Rescue in Maine asked that donations be sent to the rescue and please put a note that this donation is for Hoosier's HW Treatment-where the paypal is:
*(it looks like an adoption fee only, but they can put in any amount of $)....then they can put in the dogs name, so the funds will be directly set up to cover his vet bills.*
*Here is Hoosier's Donate Button:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12811521
http://www.almosthomerescue.net/pickup*
If you don't have paypal, please *mail a check to Almost Home Rescue and put in Memo Section: for Hoosier's HW Treatment.
Thank you SO MUCH!!*
Please I hope everyone can donate a little bit. This is going to cost about $450 when all is said and done for the HW treatment.

Here is the mailing address.

Attn Chris Hanson
Almost Home Rescue
PO Box 9421, #377
So. Portland, ME 04116-9421


----------



## lovealways_jami

Karen, thank you for posting. I just got done taking care of the animals and settled in so I should be on all night. I did get a written quote from the vet.. but I also go a call from the head of the Sullivan County Animal Control and they gave me some great contacts for wonderful vets in the region who do give great discounts for rescues.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Now I'm confused. Do we donate to Jami or to Almost Home Rescue for Hoosier?


----------



## Loboto-Me

Thank you for the info... it wasn't as complicated as it looked


----------



## lovealways_jami

Donate to Almost Home, as I missed the last post also. I believe Chris is going to help collect donations for him which will be a lifesaver for me because Im not so good at this!  THANK YOU KAREN!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I STINK at collecting donations. But if you can copy what I posted and email all the people you know, all your friends, animal lovers, etc., we should be able to collect a little for Hoosier's HW treatment.
With the estimates you got us plus the cost of the pretreatment bloodwork, Doxycyline and Heartgard we will need at least $450 minimum.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Like I said, THANK GOODNESS TAX SEASON IS ALMOST HERE! Ha-ha... I told someone earlier, we are also going to have fundraisers for him here. He will be the mayor of Sullivan County Indiana by the time he's done here! The people in this town are amazing! I didnt even grow up here and they are bending over backwards for Hoosier! Thank God for great people!


----------



## jlc's mom

*Fundraiser*



lovealways_jami said:


> Like I said, THANK GOODNESS TAX SEASON IS ALMOST HERE! Ha-ha... I told someone earlier, we are also going to have fundraisers for him here. He will be the mayor of Sullivan County Indiana by the time he's done here! The people in this town are amazing! I didnt even grow up here and they are bending over backwards for Hoosier! Thank God for great people!


That is so awsome that you are going to have a fundraiser. I need a picture of him when he becomes mayor Jami thank you so much for taking him in and Julie too. I felt so helpless being on the wrong side of the states and I was so worried for Hoosier.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Whatta great feeling it is ~ Really, ever since all of this started Ive felt so grateful. You all are awesome people. Its amazing really.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you so much everyone that helped in getting Hoosier out. He reminded me so much of my first dog Snoopy, even my family said the same thing. I tried to beg with the hubby when i was up in Virginia and closer to yall but he stood his ground. :--sad:I really prayed hard for him that he would be saved.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank You!*

Thank You to all that helped find Hoosier a safe place to go.

Just got an email from Chris that we have $50 so far! Thank You to Carmen!!!

*We need to keep getting donations for Hoosier - I think by the time all is said and done with Hoosier's HW treatment it will cost $450-$500, barring any trips to the emergency vet. *What was not included in the estimate from the other day of $380-$400 was pretreatment bloodwork and Doxycycline 10-14 days before treatment begins.
Doxycycline is supposed to make the heartworm treatment safer for the dog!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Thank you Karen! Please everyone this is for a very good cause. This little man has been through so much.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Karen, Im not sure how but Ive had a couple request for us to just start a new thread so its not as confusing. I would like to link this thread to the donation thread. Can you help me? LOL.. Ive seen you do it before and Im not sure how.


----------



## heartofgold

I can't tell you all enough just how amazing Hoosier is! I also can't thank you all enough for this opportunity. I would have never been able to do this without all of you! 

I have to tell you that I had a moment last night with my eleven year old son and this dog that would make anyones heart just melt. The three of us were sitting on the floor and Hoosier was getting the best belly rub of his life. My son started asking all kinds of questions about Hoosier. Why are his ears the way they are? Why does he put his head down sometimes? Why does he need medicine for his heart? Why can't we keep him? Why didn't his owners want him? Who is going to get him now? Can we visit him? Will he die if he doesn't get medicine? Why did he have to live outside when he's such a good boy in the house? Why? Why? Why? Why? Why? 

Our conversation lasted about an hour and by the time we were done talking Hoosier had fallen asleep half way on my sons lap with his head nestled in his arms like he was holding a baby. 

My son learned something very important yesterday. As a mom and as an animal lover I can't thank you all enough for being able to pass that down to my sons. If everyone could teach their children what I have taught mine there would be no more Hoosier stories left in this world. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## lovealways_jami

*tears up* Yep Im crying! I can't wait to get him although I think you are going to have a tough time letting him go! You all can visit at my house ANYTIME!


----------



## jlc's mom

*tears*



heartofgold said:


> I can't tell you all enough just how amazing Hoosier is! I also can't thank you all enough for this opportunity. I would have never been able to do this without all of you!
> 
> I have to tell you that I had a moment last night with my eleven year old son and this dog that would make anyones heart just melt. The three of us were sitting on the floor and Hoosier was getting the best belly rub of his life. My son started asking all kinds of questions about Hoosier. Why are his ears the way they are? Why does he put his head down sometimes? Why does he need medicine for his heart? Why can't we keep him? Why didn't his owners want him? Who is going to get him now? Can we visit him? Will he die if he doesn't get medicine? Why did he have to live outside when he's such a good boy in the house? Why? Why? Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Our conversation lasted about an hour and by the time we were done talking Hoosier had fallen asleep half way on my sons lap with his head nestled in his arms like he was holding a baby.
> 
> My son learned something very important yesterday. As a mom and as an animal lover I can't thank you all enough for being able to pass that down to my sons. If everyone could teach their children what I have taught mine there would be no more Hoosier stories left in this world.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Wow that is a hard one. They sure ask alot of "why's" don't they. Needless to say I'm in tears right now. Julie thank you for showing Hoosier the true love that he deserves. IF it were me I wouldn't be able to give him up that is why I now have five dogs. And that is why I have to try and help dogs that are far enough away from me because my pack could become 6 real quick.


----------



## heartofgold

I don't think I'm going to be able to give Hoosier a bath without taking him to a groomers. My twin sister is here today because her school was canceled due to the weather. I called her early this morning and asked her to come over to help me give Hoosier a bath. I didn't want to wait until Friday when my friend can come because he is soo stinky. We had to lift him into the tub which only had six inches of water in it. It was all both of us could do to keep him in the tub not to mention actually bathing him. He could care less about the peanut butter I was trying to give him. Also, he is terrified of my weak little hair dryer. I could put him in his kennel to dry him but without holding it really close to him it would take an entire day for him to dry. His fur is extremely thick and has that waterproof undercoat to it. Another concern is it's only 5 degrees outside with a windchill of -5. I never knew how strong a dog could be! Now we all stink! lol!

Do you think I could take him to a groomer? I can't pay for a groomer though, my husband wouldn't agree to it. Maybe I could stay with him for support so it wouldn't be so hard on him? My sis said they used to have to give their dog a very mild sedative when he went because he went so nuts. I know we can't even give him a sedative because of his heart. With his shots being on Monday would a groomer even except him? I know bordatella takes five days to work. What should I do? I'm going to call a few and see.


----------



## jlc's mom

Julie call around for a groomer that would be willing to take a credit card from someone out of state. I will comit to 50.00 of his bill if they will take my credit card.


----------



## Miss Happy

lovealways_jami said:


> Like I said, THANK GOODNESS TAX SEASON IS ALMOST HERE! Ha-ha... I told someone earlier, we are also going to have fundraisers for him here. He will be the mayor of Sullivan County Indiana by the time he's done here! The people in this town are amazing! I didnt even grow up here and they are bending over backwards for Hoosier! Thank God for great people!


Hi Jami,

You are terrific and so are people in Sullivan. I was born in Dugger but tell everyone Sullivan as Dugger is so small. My father was a coal miner as were both of my grandpas. If you need financial help with expenses like gas for vet visits, dog food, etc. I would be glad to send you a check.


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> Julie call around for a groomer that would be willing to take a credit card from someone out of state. I will comit to 50.00 of his bill if they will take my credit card.


Kathy thank you so much! I talked to the vet and they said not to take him to a petstore or a boarding place to have him groomed as there is a ten times more likely chance that he can pick something up. The places around here are all saying they can groom a dog 48 hours after shots and it's almost been 48 hours so I'll try to find something first thing in the morning, that is if I can make it there! We have 4-5 inches of snow and will be getting another 5-6 inches today! Thank you so much Kathy! I'll let you know.


----------



## jlc's mom

*groomers*



heartofgold said:


> Kathy thank you so much! I talked to the vet and they said not to take him to a petstore or a boarding place to have him groomed as there is a ten times more likely chance that he can pick something up. The places around here are all saying they can groom a dog 48 hours after shots and it's almost been 48 hours so I'll try to find something first thing in the morning, that is if I can make it there! We have 4-5 inches of snow and will be getting another 5-6 inches today! Thank you so much Kathy! I'll let you know.


I hope you don't get snowed in. Julie I think you should stay with him while he's at the groomers in hopes that he won't be as stressed. jmo


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> I hope you don't get snowed in. Julie I think you should stay with him while he's at the groomers in hopes that he won't be as stressed. jmo


I found a groomer and she said it will be $45 or less, it just depends how long it takes. He will be in first thing in the morning and I can stay the whole time with him. Thank you so much!


----------



## jlc's mom

*groomer*



heartofgold said:


> I found a groomer and she said it will be $45 or less, it just depends how long it takes. He will be in first thing in the morning and I can stay the whole time with him. Thank you so much!


 Just pm me her info and I will call her today and give her my card info. Thanks I'm glad that you will be able to stay with him. I hope he won't freak out.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi's Mom and Julie*

Jessi's Mom and Julie:

Reading this brings tears to my eyes.
Julie, what you wrote is SO TOUCHING!
JESSI'S MOM: Thank you for donating for Hoosier to be groomed.
That is so generous of you!

I would have dont it too, I just ordered 4 dog coats for dogs at Last Chance Animal Rescue in WV-they have a building with no heat.

Just had an idea. I know in Illinois they have a mobile groomer. They come to your home. I wonder if you have one in IN. Think they groom the dogs in a heated van.


----------



## heartofgold

jessi mom said:


> Julie call around for a groomer that would be willing to take a credit card from someone out of state. I will comit to 50.00 of his bill if they will take my credit card.


I just got back from the groomers because most of her clients cancelled for the day. We are slowly getting snowed in. They have already cancelled school for tomorrow which means I will have five kids all day again and there was no I way I could have made the appointment in the morning. So, I went for it.

Anyway, Hoosier did awesome for her! He was wagging his tail the whole time and the only thing that seemed to bother him was the loud dryer and shaver on his paws. He just hid in my armpit and was as sweet as can be. The groomer said some dogs just don't like standing in water even if it's only a few inches. It helped so much to have someone who really knew what they were doing. It would have taken me eight hours to do what she did in two and a half.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie and Jessi*

Julie and Jessi's Mom

Thank YOu!!

He must look and SMELL Wonderful.
We WANT PICTURES!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

PICTURESSSSS!! Oh Im so happy he did good! And hopefully he smells much better!


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> PICTURESSSSS!! Oh Im so happy he did good! And hopefully he smells much better!


He smells wonderful! Kind of minty. :


----------



## Jackson'sMom

And just imagine how wonderful he must feel, now that he's clean, clipped and de-matted for the first time in probably years!


----------



## heartofgold

Well, guys still only getting red x's where the picture should be. I can't figure out how to resize my pictures. I know I'm computer and digital camera illiterate. But you can still see them in my photo album. Maybe someone can copy my pictures and post them? He's as soft and as happy as he looks!


----------



## Karen519

*Email it to me and I'll do*

[email protected]

Has Hoosier improved on the accidents?

How is he doing outside now?


----------



## jlc's mom

*pictures*

Hope the pictures post.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy:

The picture posted-Hoosier looks beautiful after his grooming.
I will try to turn his pic around!

Is that your Jasper pictured below that went to the Rainbow Bridge and looks so MUCH LIKE HOOSIER!!!!


----------



## heartofgold

Thanks Kathy! The groomer I took him to was an older lady and her daughter. The older lady is very involved with showing dogs and teaching obedience for 4-H for 30 years. Her immediate thought was that he was a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever which I have never even heard of. She said she didn't think he had Collie in him because his paws are thick and webbed and his muzzle is too short among other things she pointed out. She said it was possible he is part Collie but she never would have guessed it. After looking at online pics of the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever he does look exactly like one, but they must be very rare.


----------



## jlc's mom

*rainbow bridge*



Karen519 said:


> Kathy:
> 
> The picture posted-Hoosier looks beautiful after his grooming.
> I will try to turn his pic around!
> 
> Is that your Jasper pictured below that went to the Rainbow Bridge and looks so MUCH LIKE HOOSIER!!!!


 Karen it's another picture of hoosier.lol The dog that went to rainbow bridge was a mini doxie that I had for almost 16 years.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

*It's a Blonde Thing!!*

Is this his AFTER GROOMING PICTURE???


----------



## KRayl

heartofgold said:


> Thanks Kathy! The groomer I took him to was an older lady and her daughter. The older lady is very involved with showing dogs and teaching obedience for 4-H for 30 years. Her immediate thought was that he was a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever which I have never even heard of. She said she didn't think he had Collie in him because his paws are thick and webbed and his muzzle is too short among other things she pointed out. She said it was possible he is part Collie but she never would have guessed it. After looking at online pics of the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever he does look exactly like one, but they must be very rare.


Oh, wow! I've never heard of that breed before so I was interested in seeing what they looked like. Looking at the 2nd photo you posted, compared to this one: 







​
it looks like they have very similar markings!


----------



## Karen519

*Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever*

Hoosier does look like a Duck Tolling Retriever!!!


http://www.canismajor.com/dog/nsdtr.html#Std

Introduction
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.

Huh?

Is this a joke from a Saturday Night Live skit? A bird watcher tired of snickers about sightings of Black-Backed Three-toed Woodpeckers or Chestnut Collared Longspurs? 

None of the above. . . .

The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (aka Toller) is a charming, active, duck-retrieving dog with a small but devoted following in the US. Long registered by the United Kennel Club and the Canadian Kennel Club, Tollers are the new kids on AKC’s block.

Medium-sized and easy-care, the Toller is a fine hunting companion, a great family pet, and an able competitor in obedience, agility, and hunting competitions.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

History
Originally known as the Little River Duck Dog in its home of the Little River District of Nova Scotia, the modern Toller got its present name in 1945 when it was admitted to the CKC registry. As usual, the exact origin of the breed is lost, but a dog resembling the present-day Toller was seen in 17th Century Europe, luring waterfowl into nets. Whether the Toller originated from these dogs or was developed from a combination of the extinct Lesser St. John’s Water Dog, brown Cocker Spaniels, and Irish Setters with a smattering of Golden Retriever, farm collie, and Chesapeake Bay Retrievers is a matter for speculation.

Whatever the mixture, the result is a 40-50 pound dog of red color and medium-length coat with the peculiar ability to entice ducks and geese close to shore.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tolling
To “toll” in duck hunting parlance is to entice or lure, a rather archaic definition of the word most associate with road and bridge fees and ringing bells.

Waterfowl hunters generally wait from a concealed spot for ducks or geese to come close enough for a shot. Hunters fortunate enough to have a Toller along can hasten the process by using the dog’s playful antics to catch the attention of inquisitive birds. The hunter tosses a tolling stick from his hiding place towards the shore. The dog goes after the stick with great enthusiasm, tail wagging and feet dancing. The flashy white markings on his chest, feet, and tail-tip accentuate the effect as he retrieves the stick time after time, enticing the birds closer and closer to shore to get a better look at this remarkable performance.

When the birds are close enough for a clean shot, the hunter calls the dog back to his side until there are birds to bring in, and the Toller momentarily shucks his playful persona to become a strong and able retriever.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Breed standard
Intelligent, easy to train, and with great endurance, the Toller is a strong and able swimmer and a natural and tenacious retriever on land and water. Agile and alert, he is happiest while working.

The breed standard describes the Toller as “a medium-sized, powerful, compact, balanced, well-muscled dog, medium to heavy in bone, with a high degree of agility, alertness, and determination. At work, the dog has a speedy, rushing action with the head carried out almost level with the back and the heavily-feathered tail in constant motion.”

There’s a moderate range in size for this smallest retriever: the ideal height for adult males is 19 inches but 18-21 inches is acceptable. The ideal height for females is 18 inches with a range of 17-20 inches. Weight for males is 45-51 pounds, for females, 37-43 pounds.

The Toller has a medium-length double coat with a water-repellant overcoat and a soft, dense undercoat. There can be a slight wave on the back, but otherwise, the coat must be straight. The body has some feathering at the throat, behind the ears, at the back of the thighs and the front legs. The tail is heavily feathered.

The standard accepts only shades of red with limited white markings on the tail tip, chest, face, and feet. White is not allowed on other parts of the body. Some Tollers have no white markings. 

The Toller head is slightly wedge-shaped, the skull slightly rounded, and the muzzle slightly tapered. The ears are triangular, medium-sized, and only slightly erect at the base; the rest of the ear leather folds over.

Feet must be webbed.

All in all, first impression of a Toller is that of a Golden Retriever-Border Collie cross combining the coat color and happy-go-lucky Golden temperament with the Border Collie size, muzzle, and drive. But owners may quickly correct that impression with a chuckle and some details about this unique breed.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Health
Breeders are working hard to keep genetic problems to a minimum. Like other retrievers, Tollers are susceptible to hip dysplasia and eye problems, so all breeding stock should have hips x-rayed and eyes tested according to recommended procedures. Both progressive retinal atrophy and juvenile cataracts are known in the breed, so eye tests are critical. PRA strikes late in life, so annual testing is recommended even after a dog is retired from breeding.

Breeders are jealous of their dogs and are working to prevent genetic problems. The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Club of America is taking the initiative with projects to help breeders identify dogs that have or are genetically predisposed to harmful inherited conditions.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Toller as pet
Tollers are gentle with children but may be aloof with strange adults, a trait that makes them reliable as watchdogs (but not guard dogs).

Size, disposition, and easy care make the Toller a fine pet for an active family as well as an able helpmate for a hunter. Tollers need daily exercise and love long periods of playing fetch or Frisbee®. They excel at obedience and agility because they like to work. Young dogs may be easily distracted and bored by repetitious training methods, so owners should keep it light and fun. They have a highly developed hunting instinct honed by years of dedicated breeding practices, so training methods that recognize this instinct are likely to be more successful. 

Grooming is simple: run a brush through the coat a couple of times a week to get rid of debris picked up in the woods and fields and to prevent tangles in the feathering. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AKC recognition
After a long and arduous journey that began in 1998, the American Kennel Club finally recognized the Toller for registration in 2003. The 150th dog breed in the registry, the Toller joins the Labrador, Golden, Flat-coated, and Curly-coated retrievers in the sporting group. As a result, Tollers are now eligible to compete in AKC conformation, obedience, agility, tracking, and field events, so watch for them at local shows.

However, there’s no doubt that the Toller is still a rare breed. NSDTRCA has about 400 dogs in its registry, and because breeders are more interested in maintaining breed quality than in selling puppies, the waiting line for a puppy may be long. Breeders tend to be picky about selling their pups as well, so prospective buyers should be prepared for an inquisition.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> *It's a Blonde Thing!!*
> 
> Is this his AFTER GROOMING PICTURE???


The second picture you posted was his after pic. The first was his before. I think his white is more white in the second one. Also in the full body shot you can see his toes aren't so furry. Don't worry at least you can figure out how to post them, lol!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

His eye color isn't right for a Duck Toller, but he does look like he can be a mix. He also has the coloring of a Border Collie, believe it or not. Their ears are a bit different though. Duck Tollers don't have the same temperament as a Golden. They can be a handful, but then of course, so can some Goldens. I have one! LOL


----------



## GRZ

All I can say is holy cow. All of you are amazing and an inspiration. This thread absolutely touches my heart in a way that I didn't know it could be.


----------



## Karen519

*My Golden Retriever Smooch was a handful*

We rescued our Smooch when she was 16 months and TALK ABOUT A HANDFUL, But we LOVE HER FOR IT!!


----------



## jlc's mom

*What a sweetie*



Karen519 said:


> We rescued our Smooch when she was 16 months and TALK ABOUT A HANDFUL, But we LOVE HER FOR IT!!


SHe looks so sweet so there is no way that face can be a handful.


----------



## mylissyk

heartofgold said:


> Well, guys still only getting red x's where the picture should be. I can't figure out how to resize my pictures. I know I'm computer and digital camera illiterate. But you can still see them in my photo album. Maybe someone can copy my pictures and post them? He's as soft and as happy as he looks!


 
Ah, he's boootyful! When you click on an individual picture in your gallery, at the bottom of the screen there is a line that says "Direct Link Code" copy that entire string, then paste it into you message. Here he is!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Just email the pics to me and I'll be glad to post them.

What a gorgeous, soft Teddy Bear he is!! Who wouldn't love that face!!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom

If anyone want to help with his treatment please goto this link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49586

It has the information on how to donate.

Thanks!
Kathy


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm

Here is what it says about the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers Eyes:
Eyes are not of a prescribed color.

http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/breeds/tollers.html
a) Skull: The head is clean-cut and slightly wedge shaped. The broad skull is only slightly rounded, the occiput not prominent and the cheeks flat. [...] the head must be in proportion to body size. The stop is moderate. 
b) Muzzle: Tapers in a clean line from stop to nose, with the lower jaw strong but not prominent. The underline of the muzzle runs almost in a straight line from the corner of the lip to the corner of the jawbone, with depth at the stop being greater than at the nose. Hair on the muzzle is short and fine. 
c) Nose: Tapers from bridge to tip, with nostrils well open. Color should blend with that of the coat or be black. 
d) Mouth: Lips fit fairly tightly, forming a gentle curve in profile, with no heaviness in flews. The correct bite is tight scissors, full dentition is required. Jaws are strong enough to carry a sizeable bird, and softness in mouth is essential. 
*e) Eyes: Set well apart, almond shaped, medium size, set high and well back on the skull with the base held very slightly erect; well feathered at the back of the fold, hair short at the rounded tips. *


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I've met a few Tollers in my time. We have so many people walking their dogs on the campus. I used to love driving to work in the morning and watching the GR and the Berner with their owner almost every morning. They would put a smile on my face. I loved watching the Toller too, but it wasn't an every day sighting.


----------



## Karen519

*To All Donators-BLESS you!!!*

To All Donators-BLESS you!!!



*Question for All Donators: Chris Hanson wanted to honor all of you and she put your names on Hoosier's Petfinder Page.
If you have a problem with this, please email me and tell me you want your name removed!!!!*

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12811521

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Has Hoosier improved on the accidents?
> 
> How is he doing outside now?


I'm 99% sure he is fully house trained. I'm also 99% sure he at one time lived in or visit the inside of a house. Maybe when he was a young pup? He doesn't jump on furniture and if you are sitting on the couch he gives you his paw to hold just like my dog does. He hasn't chewed up any shoes which I intentionally left him an old pair in his room. I wanted to see what he would do with them. 

I've been leaving him in the laundry room / 1/2 bath with his crate door open all the time now and he has been perfect. He does not like being in his crate with the door shut but will settle down after 15 min to 1/2 an hour if you have to shut the door. The first night was about two hours. 

You have to hear it to believe it but he says MMMMYYY MMMMAAAMA and it sounds like a young child saying it. He does this when you leave him in his crate and he can't see you. I can't wait until Jami hears him do this! He does spill his water and food bowls 2-3 times a day but that's it. He has never had an accident either in the house, in his room, or in the garage. I've given him bones, toys, ect. and he doesn't chew them either. 

Last night he was introduced to my dog again. Scout is a 17 month old female (spayed). This time both of them were off leash. They did wonderfully and they both were wagging tails and playing like puppies the whole time. They were very gentle to each other. Hoosier would much rather have human interaction though and didn't seem too interested in her while in the house. After about two hours in the house my husband and I took them in the yard and they played more outside. I think Scout's in love!

He also met my cat this morning. I was sitting on the kitchen floor putting his ear meds on and Fiona came out to see him. He didn't go after her or show any interest in her at all. She came up to sniff him while I was putting on his ear meds and he was even lying on his back and didn't seem to care about her presents at all. She was really checking him out too. 

When he comes to women he is happy and confident. With the neighbor man he was cautious and stayed back for awhile, the same way with my husband. With the neighbor lady he ran to the fence to see her right away without hesitation. With men he puts his head down in submission and acts a little scared at first. He does not do this with women or kids.

I really think this guy will make the perfect companion. However, I do think he should go to a quiet home and will need someone who can baby him. He needs all the attention he can get.


----------



## lovealways_jami

***hmmm***


----------



## jealous1

Thanks Nancy for helping those pups and to everyone else for helping out with Hoosier! Unfortunately, we can't save them all and even if she had known about Hoosier, 12 puppies is alot! Hoosier sounds like a dream and will make someone a great companion--so glad he will know love the rest of his life.


----------



## jealous1

Thanks Nancy for helping those pups and to everyone else for helping out with Hoosier! Unfortunately, we can't save them all and even if she had known about Hoosier, 12 puppies is alot! Hoosier sounds like a dream and will make someone a great companion--so glad he will know love the rest of his life.


----------



## heartofgold

jealous1 said:


> Thanks Nancy for helping those pups and to everyone else for helping out with Hoosier! Unfortunately, we can't save them all and even if she had known about Hoosier, 12 puppies is alot! Hoosier sounds like a dream and will make someone a great companion--so glad he will know love the rest of his life.


Jealous, you are so right! 

Nancy, thank you so much! I feel terrible that you were hurt by this. I know I look at Petfinder almost everyday and want to save them all but I can do very little. Hoosier has proven that a small effort by many people can save a life. I can't imagine taking in 12 puppies, you are an Angel!


----------



## lovealways_jami

WEVE DID IT! Weve all raised enough money for his treatment/neuter!! I lady in Maine just donated more than enough to cover his expenses! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CONTRIBUTED! I cant wait to see the little guy and shake his paw! He's so lucky!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Karen im crying! Im so happy!


----------



## lovealways_jami

She didnt have 12 puppies, I think she mightve typo'd...


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> WEVE DID IT! Weve all raised enough money for his treatment/neuter!! I lady in Maine just donated more than enough to cover his expenses! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CONTRIBUTED! I cant wait to see the little guy and shake his paw! He's so lucky!


WOOOHOOO!!! That's awesome news!!! My husband is in total shock over how everyone has pitched in! I think that all of you and especially Hoosier have completely changed his mind about rescue's. Unfortunately we had a bad experience with one leaving us in the cold with a huge vet bill. He couldn't believe how Kathy just sent us money for his grooming yesterday let alone people comming up with enough to cover his treatments. You are all amazing! 

Hoosier and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Julie~ Give him lots of hugs!! 
Only 4 more days and he will be on his way to a new beginning! Im going to set up an appt. for Monday to get his treatments started.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank You and God Bless You to all of you angels!!*

*Just received this msg. from Chris, of Almost Home:*

Thank You and God Bless You to all of you angels!!

We are all set for donations. One of our past adopters/volunteers just donated 450.00 to get this guy taken care of. So please tell everyone HOOSIER is all set.
This will cover his neutering and transport also!

Thanks!!!


----------



## heartofgold

I'm crying too! There are just no words to describe how I'm feeling right now!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and Julie*

Jami and Julie:

Sometimes you do get left holding the bag with rescue. I've been there, too.
For the most part though if you are dealing with a reputable rescue, there are no problems. 
Honestly, only one other time in the last 8 years I've seen people donate lots of money and it was for a Golden Ret. Mix with collar embedded in her neck who went to a rescue in TN and we raised money for her HW treatment, because she had a home waiting for her in CT.

Hoosier helped us raise the most money for HW Treatment and vetting than I've ever seen. The people on the Golden Retriever Forum are VERY SPECIAL:
Kind, caring, empathetic and generous!!

*THANK YOU to all of Hoosier's Guardian Angels!!!*


----------



## lovealways_jami

Karen, that made me cry even more.. the most youve ever seen? Thats amazing (but sad in a way too) It makes me realize what a great group of people we have here... its just crazy... people made nice donations from my other forum also. Golden Retriever Lovers must have the biggest hearts? Maybe its all that golden love we get!


----------



## jlc's mom

So when is the trade suppose to be? Julie how is Hoosier doing??


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

Kathi:

I heard from Jami she and Julie are meeting tomorrow at 10:30 is that Right Julie?

How is Hoosier doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and Julie*

Jami and Julie:

Reminders for Hoosier tomorrow:

MAKE SURE JULIE BRINGS HIS VET RECORDS FROM HIS FIRST VISIT WITH HER AND HIS RABIES TAG AND CERT.
Also, make sure to take a secure Collar and leash for Hoosier.
I don't know if you read about Tanya on Gold. Ret. Forum but her transporter was taking her out of the car for HW treatment and she was a very shy girl and she got away from him and she was hit and killed by a car.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen thanks for letting me know. I excited for him and nervous. So many new places that he has been in just a short period of time. I'm sure he'll do fine it just a mother instinct in me and I always worry.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Julie:

Thank you so much for caring for Hoosier. He wouldn't have stood a chance without your love and care.
Give him big kisses and hugs for me!!
Does he have a secure collar and leash for tomorrow?
Send all of his records and the rabies cert. and tag and the bill if you have it and give to Jami.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Kathi:
> 
> I heard from Jami she and Julie are meeting tomorrow at 10:30 is that Right Julie?
> 
> How is Hoosier doing?


We are leaving home at 9:00 a.m. and should meet up between 10:30 and 11:00 tomorrow.

Hoosier is doing wonderful! He has really turned around as far as his nerves, shyness, and clingyness goes. He and Scout play really well and he even picked up a toy today and shook it around. I think Scout is really teaching him how to have fun. 

His BM's are back to normal. He is 99% house trained. The only problem I can see is that he only wants out when Scout wants out and doesn't really go to the door on his own. Instead he just holds it until either I let him out or he goes out with Scout. I let him out every hour or two when he has run of the house and he holds it all night in the laundry room. No accidents so far.

He met Jethro our cat today (off leash) and he hissed at him. He backed away and didn't want anything to do with him.

I had five kids home from school today. They are all over the age of 9. Hoosier did really well with them, even when they got rowdy. He would definately do well in a family of older kids. 

When he first came home he was extremely vocal and very whiney for the first day or so. He is as quiet as can be now and very relaxed.

Tomorrow will be really hard. I've fostered a few young puppies for months at a time and I have never had this hard a time giving one up. He is something special.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Julie:
> 
> Thank you so much for caring for Hoosier. He wouldn't have stood a chance without your love and care.
> Give him big kisses and hugs for me!!
> Does he have a secure collar and leash for tomorrow?
> Send all of his records and the rabies cert. and tag and the bill if you have it and give to Jami.


He has his collar and leash. I have his paperwork and tag. Also, his meds for his ears and a bag of food. So, he's all set to go. I sooo wish he didn't have to though.


----------



## jlc's mom

Julie thank you for fostering him. I know it will be hard on you tomorrow when he leaves. If it make it any better just think about how you saved his life. I can't thank you enough for doing that. I was in tears when Amber was unable to take him then you told me not worry. The day you picked him up I waited on the computer until you posted and I was jummping for joy that you were able to save him and show true love that he deserved! Have a safe trip tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Thank you for taking such good care of our boy!
I hope you and Jami have exchanged your cell phone numbers!!


----------



## Karen519

*Today is a big day for hoosier and julie and jami!!*

*TODAY IS A BIG DAY FOR HOOSIER AND HIS TWO FOSTER MOM'S, JULIE AND JAMI:*
JAMI IS MEETING JULIE AT 10:30 EST TODAY. Hoosier will be going from Julie his First Foster Mom, to Jami, his Second Foster Mom, to go through his HW Treatment that SO MANY PEOPLE so generously donated for.

The lady that had adopted from Almost Home Before and donated a big amount of money to Hoosier-part of her donation will either be used for another shelter dog, or returned to her, because of all of your donations!

Woof! Woof! FROM Hoosier!


----------



## GrafixMuse

Karen, I am still following along. This sweet pup has touched so many. I am praying that all goes smoothly today and Hoosier settles in at Jami's home quickly.

Good luck all!!

Rachel


----------



## BeauShel

Oh good luck with everything. I have been following his story so closely because he looks so much like my first dog. I hope he goes thru the treatment well and gets his furever home. Bless everyone that helped donate time and money to Hoosier.


----------



## jlc's mom

Waiting for an update. Thanks Julie And Jami!!


----------



## Karen519

*Waiting for an Update in Illinois*

Jessi Mom:

Waiting for an update here, too!

How exciting!!


----------



## Karen519

*No News yet?*

No News Yet?

Boy, Jami and Julie must have had a very long drive with Hoosier.

I'll keep checking back about your boy!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

She's just keeping him to herself.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen do you have Jami's number. I'm getting kinda worried.


----------



## jlc's mom

Well I just talked with Julie and the meetup went fine. Julie said that Jamie was going to go over and visit with another grf member before she went home.


----------



## Miss Happy

Good news. Jami, I'm sending a check for gas, dog food, etc. You are terrific.


----------



## Karen519

*So Glad*

So Glad to hear they're safe.

Guess we'll have to wait until Jami gets home from her visit!

Julie: How are you feeling? Was it a long drive.

Jessi's Mom: No, I don't have Jami's phone number.

Miss Happy: Thanks for sending that to Jami!!


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you miss happy!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Can't wait to hear about Hoosier and your trip!
Will check back after Church!!


----------



## PeanutsMom

We were unable to get together yesterday I do plan on calling her after while and seeing how things are going with Hoosier.


----------



## heartofgold

Hello everyone! I wish I could have spent more time talking with Jami yesterday and getting Hoosier more comfortable with her and her dog before I had to leave him. It was so cold outside though and we could only talk for a few mintues before we were freezing. 

He was whimpering and crying when he went with her which I expected. It was really hard leaving him like that. I hope he is settling in ok at Jami's by now. 

I can't wait to hear how things are going. If we don't hear anything from Jami by tonight I will give her a call. I'm sure it was a long first night together, it was for us. He settled down pretty quickly after that though.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Again, thanks for loving Hoosier and taking such wonderful care of him.

Jami is making me a nervous wreck.

Can't wait to hear something-I'm sure it was an adjustment for Hoosier and Jami - the first night is always the hardest!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Ha-Ha poor guys, Im sorry for making you wait. We do not have internet at our house right now, so I came to my moms (Hoosier came along) so I could send an update.
He is doing fine! He doesnt like Diesel yet, but they will get to know each other hopefully but for right now muzzles are on when they have to cross each others paths. Diesel doesnt mind him but Hoosiers not fond of ANY intact males. 
On a brighter note, he loves Kerosene. They enjoyed their ride together yesterday. Lots of kisses. We stopped at PetSmart and got some new toys that he is FINALLY playing with. It took awhile for him to warm up to everyone but now that he has he's very happy! 
He like to go with me where ever I go. He sits calmly in the passengers seat. I have lots of pictures to upload, but bare with me, I have tons to do today. 
Well treatment officially starts tomorrow. He won't start the injections until Feb. 2. He'll start HeartGuard and Doxy this weekend. Also he'll start a high cal diet until we can get a few extra pounds on him. 
Thanks for being patient everyone!!! And Thank everyone for all there support and love!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Thanks for the update-we will try to be patient.

As far as Hoosier and Diesel, I've never had any experience in that category, we've always had a Male and Female and they were always neutered.
Perhaps others on the forum are more qualified to comment and offer suggestions on this.
What do the two of them do when they are near one another?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Julie, I did crate him last night but he got lots of praise and treats fo going in and being good. Now he will go in thereand just lay down, even when he doesnt have to. I think he likes that it's his and not anyone else's. He took his meds wonderfully thanks to your cheese suggestion. He also let me wash his booboo and put the meds on with no complaints. He is being very vocal about wanting rubs. He gets under my arm and falls asleep. He wonderful! 
He and Diesel are both getting wraps to go around their peepee's because they continue to mark their territory (they tend to forget its actually MY HOUSE lol)


----------



## lovealways_jami

Karen,
When they first met it was through the crates. Diesel layed down and was curious to why Hoosier was so upset. Diesel wasnt growling just a lot of curious head turns. Hoosier growled and showed his teeth, a lot of snarrles (spelling). He was very upset so I aborted the mission and put him in a seperate room. I didnt want him to be upset his first day there. We will work on getting them acquainted a little at a time, and hopefully soon they will get used to each other. But like I said, for now, they will stay seperated.


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks for the update Jami!


----------



## lovealways_jami

You are welcome.. we will see how he does when I leave for work tomorrow. Ill have to wake up a little bit earlier since he will have to do everything seperate from Diesel, which is okay, I just want him to be comfortable and not uneasy. Things will work out. He's really been a good boy!


----------



## jlc's mom

No fair I what to meet him


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I'm certainly NO EXPERT but I think alot of the snarling, growling, is because both Diesel and Hoosier are not neutered. 

When Smooch and Snobear first got together and they were both fixed, they growled and showed teeth and Snobear rolled over on the ground and SMooch was biting his neck-I was freaking out, until my Hubby said they are playing.

I'm sure there is a big difference between the growling and snarling when they're playing and when it's not friendly, but I'm not sure what it is.
I do know dogs have to sort out who is dominant and who is submissive.
Hopefully someone on the forum can offer some pointers.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Another Update: Hoosier has been PERFECT! I dont have one thing to complain about. My Husband said "Wow, He's the best dog Ive ever had..." and he loves kids!! I mean, LOVES KIDS. He hasnt left my nephews side. I have picture to post. They are from my phone but its all I had to work with at the time.


----------



## lovealways_jami

AND he is playing. He loves this red ball we have. It makes noise and lights up. When he goes to Maine it will be going with him. That and he has a phesant thingy that squeaks...


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm glad that he has been perfect. I'm also glad that he is learning how to play. How is he doing with your male dog? Is it any better? Thank you Jami!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hoosier and My Nephew sleeping on the floor


----------



## Loboto-Me

Hoosier has melted my heart, he's such a sweety. Thank you so much for the updates, we appreciate them.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

That picture of your nephew and HOOSIER is so touching and cute!!

What a dog!!!! 

His name should be Mr. Perfect!!!

How are he and Diesel (your intact Gold. Ret.) getting along?


----------



## heartofgold

Jami, thank you so much for posting that picture! My boys and I have been missing him so much. My boys saw the picture and they just smiled. They are sooo glad that Hoosier has a kid to play with. Have you heard his my mama sounds yet? He will only do it when he's in his crate and you are not in the same room with him. He usually does it most at night. Glad to hear he's settling in ok.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Hoosier sure does have LOTS OF MAMA'S!!!

He sounds so wonderful-wish I could hug and kiss him!!


----------



## jlc's mom

That picture is priceless.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hoosiers ALREADY been adopted! So when he goes home to Maine he will be going to his forever home! Oh that makes me so happy.. Its so tough on him going from place to place. He gets so confused.
Karen, he will start the Doxy and HeartGuard today. Keith is on his way to pick him up from the vet now. She called me today and said that his checkup was great! She thinks he is def. healthy enough to withstand the treatment with flying colors. 
Julie, I did hear the mama thing you were talking about. I had to leave last night to run to Keiths Moms and when I returned I could hear him crying from outside. And boy let me tell you what, he has some lungs. He almost sounded like a wolf. I was only gone 5 minutes? 
He did wonderful at the vet. He let them take control, got right on the scale! He is at 50LBS now, Julie what did he weight when you took him? His ears looking great. I did find another frostbite spot on his tummy and leg so we are taking care of that also. Will keep you updated!


----------



## jwemt81

Wow! I can't believe he has already been adopted! Almost Home has been great! I was just Googling animal rescues in my state and they were one of the first ones to come up. I contacted many others, but Chris from almost home was the first and only one to get back to me. I'm so excited for Hoosier that he will be going to his permanent home when he comes up here to Maine!


----------



## Karen519

*My GOD*

MY GOD:

Do we know who adopted our Hoosier?

A friend of mine that lives in Maine was thinking of adopting him.


Not only is it an adjustment for Hoosier but you Foster Moms, it MUST BE SO hard loving him and then he has to leave. I give you all the credit.
However, I hope it helps you to know WHAT A HUGE PART you were in Saving Hoosier.

Thanks Johanna, for finding the wonderful rescue!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

From Chris in an email... I guess it does say "I believe", so I guess its not permanent yet?

"By the way, I believe he is being adopted by one of our longtime volunteers. He will be totally spoiled for life. She has 2 cats and currently no dogs. She is very much looking forward to his homecoming.....even though it will be aways out "


----------



## jwemt81

I don't think I could ever be a foster. I would never be able to let them go!


----------



## jlc's mom

Wow a little over a week ago he was on death row, and now he has a forever home! Joanne thanks for finding Chris. Good job everyone that was involed in saving him. I hope the person that adopts him will join grf and give us updates. Jami we need more pics.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Jami:

how is MR. Adorable doing?

How are he and Diesel now?

Pictures!!


----------



## momtowillow

I am in Ohio, I own a boarding kennel. IF needed since we are in our slow season the boy can come here till a foster home opens up. We also have a great vet program nearby who does low cost neuters. I am new on here, but if you need me I can help. I also do this for other rescues.
thanks


----------



## Karen519

*Momtowillow*

MomtoWillow

You are wonderful.

Thanks so much. For now Hoosier has a foster home.
Where in Ohio is your kennel?

Are you anywhere near Adams County Dog Pound in West Union, Ohio.


----------



## GrafixMuse

Karen519 said:


> MY GOD:
> 
> Do we know who adopted our Hoosier?
> 
> A friend of mine that lives in Maine was thinking of adopting him.


Who wouldn't want to adopt Hoosier  

Karen, it's not me although I was considering adopting him. I am just happy that he will have a home when he gets here. Any volunteer at Almost Home must be a special person and Hoosier deserves the best.

We don't completely know how his life was before...but he has a lot of angels looking over him now. :bigangel:

Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Rachel*

Rachel:

I thought it was you for a minute, but then I know you have another dog.

I agree, everyone would want to adopt this ADORABLE GUY!!


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> Hoosiers ALREADY been adopted! So when he goes home to Maine he will be going to his forever home! Oh that makes me so happy.. Its so tough on him going from place to place. He gets so confused.
> Karen, he will start the Doxy and HeartGuard today. Keith is on his way to pick him up from the vet now. She called me today and said that his checkup was great! She thinks he is def. healthy enough to withstand the treatment with flying colors.
> Julie, I did hear the mama thing you were talking about. I had to leave last night to run to Keiths Moms and when I returned I could hear him crying from outside. And boy let me tell you what, he has some lungs. He almost sounded like a wolf. I was only gone 5 minutes?
> He did wonderful at the vet. He let them take control, got right on the scale! He is at 50LBS now, Julie what did he weight when you took him? His ears looking great. I did find another frostbite spot on his tummy and leg so we are taking care of that also. Will keep you updated!


He weighed 49 lbs at the vet. I let him eat whenever and however much he wanted here. That's good he gained a little especially with all the stress. It's strange that you found more frost bite on his tummy and leg. Is it raw like his ear? When I took him to the groomers we checked him really well with the dryer. I could see places that were old bites from ticks but didn't see anymore frostbite on him. Have you noticed he's pretty itchy? He's been like that since his bath. Maybe he's itching himself raw? It could be we just missed it though. How bad is it? Glad to hear he's doing well AND already adopted!!!!


----------



## heartofgold

jwemt81 said:


> I don't think I could ever be a foster. I would never be able to let them go!


I love fostering because it's the only way I can financially have more than one dog. Scout loves having a buddy to hang out with now and then too. You're right though it's hard letting them go. I've raised and trained two pups so far, having them each for about 10 weeks. My pups were not nearly as hard letting go as Hoosier was and he was only with me for a week. The pups were all work and didn't bond with me as well because they were more interested in playing with Scout. Hoosier needed me and I could see in his eyes he knew that I was there to help. It's hard but the end result is well worth it.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Julie, It is from the itching. I noticed him itching that exact same spot last night. So for now I have some gauze taped around it and he is leaving it alone. He's still not eating too great. I added some gravy to the Diamond last night and he ate a little more than usual. He has access to it until 8 P.M. and then we pull it and his water until morning (so he doesnt have to potty while we are asleep) Im going to try a smaller kibble. He only eats one piece at a time and it seems like its hard for him to chew. Other than that he is doing great! He hasnt been whining like usual, he must be getting comfy. My DH found that if you howl, he will raise up his head like a wolf and howl in the exact same tone! Its too funny!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Heres some pics of us riding around. He loves going where ever I go. He finally stopped jumping out as soon as you open the door. He will wait until I say come, but if I say stay he will wimper but not move.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Love that second picture! What a face!


----------



## Tahnee GR

He sounds like a wonderful boy! It is always so good to hear these happy-ending stories , reminds me of Rusty.


----------



## AndyFarmer

My goodnessssssss!!! Look at his face- I love him! I'm so glad he's already found a home, what a great story. Now lets get rid of those wormies Hoosier!!! Do you think they'll change his name??? LOL


----------



## jwemt81

I love that second picture! He looks like he's saying "Hi!" How cute! I still think that he looks so much like that dog from that old TV show show Mad About You that was on the 90s. I think his name was Murray. I always loved to watch that show for the dog!

See the resemblance?


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

I think he should be called Hoosier the Heartbreaker and

Johanna I think Hoosier does look like the dog that was on 

Mad About you!


----------



## jwemt81

I think they look so much alike, but the dog on that show was a collie/shepherd mix.


----------



## Karen519

*yES*

YES THE DOG ON THE SHOW had perk ears, and Hoosier has floppy ears.


----------



## jwemt81

Same colors though!


----------



## KRayl

Those eyes!!! Talk about melting my heart! :heartbeat

He's just too cute. I'm so, so, so happy for him.


----------



## Miss Happy

I hope he keeps the name Hoosier. Jami you and you DH are doing a terrific job.


----------



## jwemt81

I can't believe Hoosier is going to be living in the same state as me! It's like he has become a little celebrity on here!


----------



## lovealways_jami

He's our little celebrity ~ Well today he counter surfed for the first time haha. It was kind of funny because he did it right in front of me and Keith (so he obviously didn't know it was something he shouldn't do) I gave him a little "ahhhhh" and he quit. He's learning his limits in the house. I can tell he probably wasn't an indoor puppy before now. He def. is marking less, probably because he's pee'd everywhere he can think of (only twice in the house though and they were both my things so I almost feel honored in a way) And he's carried around (not chewed, just brought me) 2 shoes that were both mine. Im not sure if he's saying he wants me to put them on and go byebye or if he just wants to strengthen his neck muscles? Boy, if dogs could talk it would be much easier..


----------



## jlc's mom

Great pics of him in the car. I' so happy he is adjusting so well. Thanks Jami. And yes he is a celebrity in my eyes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Shadow does the shoe thing Jami. He just likes to carry them. I have found a shoe out in the snow on one too many occasions. He HAS to carry something at all times. He just doesn't always want to hang on to it.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm, that is SO FUNNY ABOUT SHADOW!!


I don't think that Hoosier could take a bad picture, he is too darn cute!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

He's doing wonderful as usual... He's finally eating wonderfully. Although he's getting spoiled, I think he might turn out okay  He's not growling or quite as uneasy as he used to be. I think he likes us.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Jami:

I'm sure Hoosier loves you!!!!

I could just squeeze and hug him!!!

Keep sending reports and taking pics as you can.

Did you see Brigham (in Golden Ret. Cases)-he looks similar to Hoosier!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

How is our Hoosier today!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

He is whiny LOL! Im guessing he is getting too much attention because now he can't seem to get enough. He started the Doxy last night, his HeartGuard Tuesday and all is well. He's getting very comfortable in our home  DH said last night "I will probably cry when he has to leave, I don't know how you can do this". My answer is simply this. I had a chance to save a WONDERFUL pet for someone else to have. I get the pleasure of knowing I did all I could for him, and thats enough for me. And although its sad, it's bittersweet.


----------



## Karen519

*Hugs and Kisses*

Hugs and Kisses to Hoosier!!

Bless you for loving him!


----------



## heartofgold

Jami, Is he still feeling well since he started his meds? I don't know a whole lot about heartworm treatment but I remember from another forum that they get really sick from it and have to stay at the vets office for a week? I hope it doesn't hurt him. I'm so worried about our boy for what he has to go through. Poor guy. I just want to tell him that he has a whole new wonderful life ahead of him, and this is all worth it! Give him a hug and a tummy rub for me!


----------



## GrafixMuse

Jami, 

Lovin' the updates. Thank you so much for keeping us updated on Hoosier....and thank you for taking care of him.

--
Rachel


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hello world! Update!
-Hoosier is doing great taking his meds and no bad reactions, of course he's not had any of the injections yet. I did find a little white alive worm in his stool last night though (yuck) but Im not sure if he can be treated for that right now, anyone know? Heartworms wouldnt come out in his stool would they? Also, even if he doesnt drink a lot, he pees very so for A LONG TIME! I mean minutes. Also am not sure if thats normal. Going to call the vet today and see what all of this means. He has a place he keeps scratching that is getting raw on his leg that needs to be looked at too. Ugghh poor guy is falling apart!
-Hoosier and Diesel got along last night for the first time.. well definition of got along is seperated by a baby gate and Hoosier didnt growl at him or go crazy... Thats a huge step for him. 
-In all, we've been doing great. He's been a wonderful addition to our family this last week.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

Did you email Chris about the worm and and was he tested for a Urinary tract infection?

He mights have worms in the stool, I forget what they're called.

I would think that Chris would want his checked for worms and urinating a long time.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

Did you email Chris about the worm and and was he tested for a Urinary tract infection?

He mights have worms in the stool, I forget what they're called.

I would think that Chris would want his checked for worms and urinating a long time.

I googled the white worm and found this:
Answer
Small white worms are usually tapeworms and dogs get them from eating fleas. Panacur is not effective for those types of worms. Round worms are usually transmitted form a mother to her young and it is very unusual for an older dog to get them. Sometimes if an oder dog eats the infected stool of a puppy, they can get roundworms. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_18682_know-kind-worms.html


----------



## lovealways_jami

Its tape worms... I havent had a second to call anyone to day.. Work is CRAZY! I will get him taken care of, but I know for sure it was tape worms. He has has a urinary test already and they said it was negative. Ill have to check the paperwork.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

How is our baby???


----------



## heartofgold

I talked to Jami yesterday and Hoosier has a bad hacking or chocking sounding cough. The vet said it was the dead heartworms going into his lungs. He said it is normal but if too many go in at once it can be life threatening. Jami said rarely does this happen but it is possible. The cough is a normal side effect of the treatment though. He did go to the vet on Saturday (I think) and the vet sent him home with more meds. Jami said he is now on ten different ones.

Please everyone say a little prayer for him!

Does anyone know more about this lung problem?

Ugh...tapeworms! :yuck: I hope Diesel, Ker, and my dog can't pick them up. I'll have to call the vet. Scout is on Sentinel so, I'm not too worried about her. 

Jami, what did the vet say about your dogs? 

Also, does anyone know more about this? Should Jami and I have our dogs stool checked? My dog is not a poo eater. Thank GOD!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie:

Poor Hoosier. God, I hope they can treat the HW soon enough. I pray he will get better.

Did you google tapeworms and read up on it? Your dogs are probably fine if they don't have any symptoms.


----------



## jlc's mom

Poor Hoosier that has to be uncomfortable coughing like that. Julie I would think your dog would have shown signs of tapeworm already. But I'd double check with the vet because I'm no expert. Thank you Jami again. Ten meds to take in one day is alot!


----------



## GrafixMuse

for Hoosier. I hope the rest of his treatment doesn't cause him more discomfort. He has a whole great life ahead of him.
--
Rachel


----------



## Miss Happy

Jami you've got your hands full - hang in there.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Just checking in on you and Hoosier, again.

I hope everything is alright!!


----------



## k9momx2

hope everything is ok over there...thanks for taking such good care of him


----------



## mylissyk

heartofgold said:


> I talked to Jami yesterday and Hoosier has a bad hacking or chocking sounding cough. The vet said it was the dead heartworms going into his lungs. He said it is normal but if too many go in at once it can be life threatening. Jami said rarely does this happen but it is possible. The cough is a normal side effect of the treatment though. He did go to the vet on Saturday (I think) and the vet sent him home with more meds. Jami said he is now on ten different ones.
> 
> Please everyone say a little prayer for him!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this lung problem?
> 
> Ugh...tapeworms! :yuck: I hope Diesel, Ker, and my dog can't pick them up. I'll have to call the vet. Scout is on Sentinel so, I'm not too worried about her.
> 
> Jami, what did the vet say about your dogs?
> 
> Also, does anyone know more about this? Should Jami and I have our dogs stool checked? My dog is not a poo eater. Thank GOD!


The worms are dying and breaking apart in his system. If he is too active a larger clump can break off and move through his blood stream to his lungs and cause an embolism. I'm sure the meds the dr. added will help. 

Please tell Jamie, Hoosier can't be going on walks, running, or playing. He needs to stay calm and inactive during recovery.


----------



## mylissyk

heartofgold said:


> I talked to Jami yesterday and Hoosier has a bad hacking or chocking sounding cough. The vet said it was the dead heartworms going into his lungs. He said it is normal but if too many go in at once it can be life threatening. Jami said rarely does this happen but it is possible. The cough is a normal side effect of the treatment though. He did go to the vet on Saturday (I think) and the vet sent him home with more meds. Jami said he is now on ten different ones.
> 
> Please everyone say a little prayer for him!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this lung problem?
> 
> Ugh...tapeworms! :yuck: I hope Diesel, Ker, and my dog can't pick them up. I'll have to call the vet. Scout is on Sentinel so, I'm not too worried about her.
> 
> Jami, what did the vet say about your dogs?
> 
> Also, does anyone know more about this? Should Jami and I have our dogs stool checked? My dog is not a poo eater. Thank GOD!


The worms are dying and breaking apart in his system. If he is too active a larger clump can break off and move through his blood stream to his lungs and cause an embolism. I'm sure the meds the dr. added will help. 

Please tell Jamie, Hoosier can't be going on walks, running, or playing. He needs to stay calm and inactive during recovery.

Tapeworms are contracted when the dog eats a flea, the flea carries the tapeworm parasite. So Hoosier can't pass tapeworm to the other dogs.


----------



## lovealways_jami

No Tapeworms, what I thought were tapeworms were heartworms. The HeartGuard killed some of them and they are coming out in his stool. The vet said this has caused the coughing. He hasnt coughed today so I guess the cough meds worked. He doing great today. He's taking 11 pills a day, poor guy. Some are the same, just twice a day. Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you Jami!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

How long was Hoosier taking the Heartgard for?
Does vet think cough will stop now?
Does vet say Hoosier should be crated so as not to get excited?

Glad to hear Hoosier is doing better now.
How very scary for you! I would have been terrified, too!


----------



## lovealways_jami

He took the HeartGuard Tuesday.. They gave him Hydrocodone for the cough and yes it has supressed it a lot! He said if he is the calmest out of the crate leave him out or vice versa. He said mainly no running or rough playing. Given, he's going to walk around and bark, you can't stop that... but no unnecessary playing and no walks. They also gave him a med for all of the sores on his arms from itching and a med for the infection on his peepee (why he wasnt peeing right). Hopefully after a week the vet said he will still be ready for treatment .. and he'll be healthier than before. When they did his initial checkup they said he WAS VERY HEALTHY. Now his lungs are congested so it was def. the HeartGuard which was semi-expected.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Bless you for caring for him.
My sweet Hoosier.
Please keep us posted.
What are the sores from, did they say?


----------



## lovealways_jami

They said it looked like an allergic reaction, but they said it wouldnt have been from the grooming or anything like that (it wouldnt have lasted this long). Possibly one of the medicines he is on, or a change in food. Also could be from being out in the weather.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Do they think it could be the Doxy or the Heartgard?
I hope not.

If Hoosier has any Collie in him I know there are certain Meds they can't take and I know Chris knows, too.
Did the vet say anything like that?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Here is what Chris sent to me which I did give to the vet.
"Another consideration with any dog with potential herding breed in it: they have a thinner blood/brain barrier than other dogs. They have a known problem with high doses of Ivermectin. We have had 2 dogs treated with Immiticide come down with seizure disorders associated with the treatment. Both were herding breeds. So, while I don't know of any medical evidence supporting this correlation, it makes me uncomfortable using the higher dosages of immiticide (a derivative of arsenic) on a dog with a thin blood/breain barrier, as it makes logical sense that the higher dosages of immiticide could cause neurological damage in a herding breed. The lower dosages of the Immiticide in the 3 shot protocol treatment just adds an extra measure of protection for these breeds."

I know that the vet is aware of the problems with the herding breeds, as he told me a lot more information about it also. He's kept a log of his meds to make sure they all interact together properly without causing more damage. It's not that the herding breeds are allergic to them, its that it could cause Neurological problems. It wouldnt cause an itchy reaction, it would cause seizures.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

So the vet is aware that Hoosier might be a herding breed and to be careful w/ the immeticide, right?


I have heard that herding breeds have to be treated differently when it comes to HW treatment.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yes he is very aware (even though he isn't the one Im working with normally). But I guess I misunderstood him when he said the heartworms were in Hoosiers stool LOL! I guess Im the idiot not him. He said the Heartworms were causing the cough... not the worms in the stool. He said he wanted to get a stool and I had told him no (which I did, because Hoosier had already had 2 samples taken) He will start a dewormer today.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Thanks so much for being Hoosier's Mom and Nurse all rolled into one!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

how is our pretty boy today?


----------



## lovealways_jami

He is good! I havent got to get the dewormer, have to do that tomorrow. We are under a state of emergency, 13" of snow. Funny story (sad at the same time..) The storm started while we were visiting Keiths mom. We ended up getting STUCK here over night. The 4-Wheel Drive was at our home, and all we had was the Honda Accord. So, Hoosier was in his crate and the other two were gated in the laundry room. I was so panicked about Hoosier having to potty and what not, but there was no way home. Finally in the morning we ATTEMPTED to drive home. We got stuck 3 or 4 times and then blew a tire. Luckily we made it home (with the flat) I walked in and Hoosier was so happy to see us (of course) But get this. He did go potty in his crate.. BUT this puppy was SOOO smart that he went potty on the plastic bottom and SHOVED IT out from under him! You know how you can remove them to clean them? He REMOVED it himself! I was amazed! It was like "Here mom, this needs cleaned, didn't want to lay in it all night". Keith said "Oh my gosh, thats so amazing"! I really know it was probably an accident however he did it, but way too coincidental!


----------



## GrafixMuse

Wow! I hope you are digging out from all that snow. Hoosier continues to amaze me as I am sure he does you. He is certainly special.

Thanks for the update 

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

So glad you got home safely and Hoosier is one Genius!

Good boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

How is Hoosier and how are you?! Miss you!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well he starts injections tomorrow morning if his check up goes as planned! Geesh Im worried (but excited he will get feeling better)! He got in the trash today for the first time, he must be getting too comfortable LOL. So now the trash is protected by the baby gate. I've still gotta figure out how Im going to get him to stay calm.. he gets excited so easily. Any ideas?


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I'm sure others who have gone through HW treatment are much more qualified to give pointers.

I think a crate would help keep him quiet and confined. Just make sure his collar is off when he's in the crate.

I have been SO WORRIED not hearing from you.

How is his itching?


----------



## lovealways_jami

He's quit itching  The crate makes him more hyer-active. He DOES NOT like to be confined. I mean, Im guessing after awhile he'll calm down but Keith says he howls spontaneously after I leave for work. I know he's much better off outside of the crate. When he's in the living room with the baby gates up he just sleeps. The biggest problem is when I leave he goes crazy and when I walk in the door he starts in again.. And I have to go to work EVERY morning and come home EVERY night.. Ive tried putting him in the foyer (the room furthest away from the back door) so he wouldnt see or hear me leave or come in but somehow he manages anyway. Its so hard to leave when he's upset, I guess I just figured he would quit with the seperation anxiety already. He doesnt have a problem with getting hyper or howling while Im there, just when Im just coming home or leaving. I don't think it would be good for him to go with me as that would cause him to be more active than recommended. Im going to try to start another thread for suggestions. I would be heartbroken if he hurts himself due to me having to leave.


----------



## lovealways_jami

New picture of Hoosier and Logan falling asleep on the couch.. Gosh he's such a lover!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Hoosier and Logan's pic is just precious!

ASK THE vet if she/he has any suggestions for keepin Hoosier quiet.

Perhaps the vet would consider a low dose transquilizer.


----------



## jlc's mom

oh my gosh what a picture!


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Jami is going to pick up Hoosier at 4:30 EST today from his HW shot which was yesterday.
According to the vet Hoosier was doing great.
Now Jami has to try everyone's suggestions in keeping this little cutie QUIET for a few months!!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well I no longer have to get suggestions on how to keep him calm. The medication he is on works wonders. He doesnt act depressed or tired at all, just quit the going crazy howling and barking when I leave and come home. Its very confusing to me what it's doing to him, and at this point I know its best either way. If he were to get excited like he did before it could kill him so I will go with it for now.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

so glad that the medication is working for Hoosier.

kisses to OUR BOY!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

How is Hoosier? Give him BIG HUGS AND KISSES from Me!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Hope you're able to get online and update us on Hoosier.

How are you and he and your two dogs doing?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hoosier is doing better than ever! He's so lovey lately. Lots of Mommy/Doggy naps. He's doing great in his crate, but even better when he's out. He's still got a little cough, I plan on checking to make sure thats okay! I have tons of pics to post, but I forgot my camera cord!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

JAMI:

Yes, just check with the vet about the cough.
So glad that Mom and Hoosier and taking naps together and that he is doind so well behaving.
Look forward to the pics whenever you can post!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Wow - he's too cute. Somebody stupid missed out on a jewel.


----------



## jlc's mom

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Can't wait for pics either*

CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS EITHER!!!!!:doh::doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami

I took the best pics and CANNOT FOR THE LIFE OF ME remember my camera! It drives me crazy! Well he slept in bed with me last night  LOL I was feeling lonely so I picked him up and let him sleep with me. I don't think he moved a muscle. I really do feel bad for whoever gets him after me... I spoil him because I won't get to have him forever.. LOL.. Im like the bad grandparent!


----------



## jlc's mom

He needs all that spoiling after the life he had. So Jami I think you need to spoil him more if thats possible . Thanks for taking such great care of him. Give him a hug for me please.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I have a way for you to remember. Ken says I should buy stock in Post It Notes. Write yourself a post-it note to remember the camera and put it in your makeup bag, purse, on a phone, or the mirror, somewhere you will be sure to see it before leaving house!!


----------



## heartofgold

coppers-mom said:


> Wow - he's too cute. Somebody stupid missed out on a jewel.


You are so right! The warden at the pound I got him from told me his first owners were real pieces of work. Dirty bad mouth idiots is what she called them. Hoosier really is the sweetest boy. I miss him so much. 

Jami, how are you going to be able to let him go? Are you going to be alright with it? I really feel for you hun, I only had him a week and that was hard enough. What was really hard was seeing how attached my boys got to him. He was so good with my kids.

Is there anyway we can find out who he will be going to live with? I would like to write them a letter and send some pictures. Let them know about his journey. 

Jami, give him a hug for me and thank you so much for taking such good care of him!


----------



## mylissyk

Jami, how is his cough? That's one of the things you need to watch for with hw treatment. You should at least call the vet about it, they may want to treat him for it.


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissk*

Myllisk:

I emld Jami at work and told her what you said.


----------



## Miss Happy

Jami, your doing so good with him. Are your other dogs jealous? Keep up the good work and before you know it, he'll be on his way to his new home.


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

Hooser has a 4:30 vet appt today with vet about the cough.


----------



## Karen519

*This update from Jami*

this update from Jami:

We ended up canceling, there was a bad storm and everyone lost power. We will reschedule but he seems to be coughing much less.


----------



## mylissyk

thanks for the updates Karen


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I'm going to pm you Jami's work email since her home one doesn't work anymore.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Update-The cough has stopped completely! But he will still be seeing the vet just for a lung checkup next week! He's doing so good. Im so happy that he's with us, we just love his company so much. He's actually doing much better with ALL dogs not just mine, and he doesnt have any problems with cats at all either. He's interested in them but smells them and then just ignores them. What good company he will be for ANYONE.


----------



## mylissyk

I love to see your updates. I'm glad the cough has cleared up. You are doing a great job with him Jami.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

You are Hoosier's Angel.
So glad he is doing better.
Hugs and Kisses to him and you!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Here are some of the pics promised... He's laxin' on the couch with his stuffys


----------



## BeauShel

Oh I love him and get so many smiles seeing the pictures of him. He reminds me so much of my first dog Snoopy. Everyone in my family said the same thing when they saw the pictures too. So I have a soft spot for him. It is so great that his cough has stopped.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

Hoosier is just TOO ADORABLE. You can't help but love that face.
What a sweetheart!
Bless you for loving him and caring for him.
I am going to Auto show tomorrow-first time in probably 20 years!
Can't wait to check back on here when I get home.
Kisses to Hoosier!1


----------



## lovealways_jami

If you noticed his hair has almost grew back all the way on his ears! YAY! In the pic it looks like its missing still but you cant see the booboos anymore at all!


----------



## Karen519

*Yes I can see*

Yes I can see his hair has grown back!!!!!:wavey::wavey::wave:


----------



## Fidele

Thanks for posting the pics - he's a sweetheart!


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> Here are some of the pics promised... He's laxin' on the couch with his stuffys


Jami, thanks for the pics and the update! That really made my day!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and Hoosier*

Jami and Hoosier-Hi!!

Anything new??


----------



## jlc's mom

He's gone from hell to heaven. Thanks for the pic's Jami. What a sweetie!


----------



## Miss Happy

Jami, everything looks and sounds good for Hoosier.


----------



## GrafixMuse

Aw, so glad for the update and the new pics. Hoosier is such a beauty! Thanks for keeping us updated.

--

Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Jami and hoosier*

JAMIE AND HOOSIER!!

Kisses and Hugs to you both!!!:wave::wavey:


----------



## jlc's mom

Just wondering how everything is going.


----------



## heartofgold

Hi Jami! How's Hoosier today?


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

I email Jami at work every day or two and Hoosier is doing well, except he had another incident where he went rampaging through the house.
Jami said yesterday he was fine and calm, so who Knows why or what is causing that? He gets out of his metal crate?!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Okay well, KAREN... I lied this morning... Keith called this morning and said another rampage... He's now being watched while I am at work by a woman at the vet. Something has to be triggering this... I wish I could figure it out. Today he crossed the line. He tore up feather blanket, baskets, curtains, clothes, and worse the blanket from my DH's sisters funeral last year, probably one of his most prized possessions. I just went and bought him a duplicate blanket but I think he's still a little upset. Right now Hoosier is at the vet, he had a checkup today and then another injection on the 2nd. Hope we can get this figured out before he goes to his forever home. I feel like Ive tried everything. He will not stay in the crate, and if he's left in a room alone for more than an hour you can bet nothing will be left untouched. I can't figure out why this just started. We are spending more time with him now than ever. Although he can't be exercised, we are doing tricks. He sleeps through the night with me and everything stays put. When we are home, HES NEVER CHEWED ANYTHING. Why is it when I leave? He's only alone an hour until Keith gets home! He's totally seperated from the other dogs so that not the problem. CONFUSED. He actually bent the metal bars on the crate.. I CANT EVEN BEND THEM BACK!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami: I am SO SORRY this is happening.
It is so unfair to you and Hoosier.
I emld. you.


----------



## Fidele

Poor you & poor Hoosier! Wonder what's up with him? (yeah - if you knew, you'd solve it!) Sure hope you're able to figure out something soon!


----------



## jlc's mom

Jami i'm so sorry this is happening. I hope it gets figured out soon.


----------



## GrafixMuse

Jami,

I am so sorry this is happening. Could it be separation anxiety?

We are trying to deal with this with our Lab, Bradie. DH works from home so he and Bradie are home together every day. A few weeks ago, DH went outside without her to snowblow while I was home...Bradie was a mess. She whined almost the whole time, she paced back and forth from the living room window to the door, grabbed the sofa pillows and shook them, pulled her blanket out of the crate, grabbed her toys one after another, grabbed DH’s slipper, etc. All the while whining. If I wasn't home, I just know she would have been destructive.

If I had not seen this behavior with my own eyes, I would not have believed it. It was crazy, she never does these things. It was so difficult to watch. I didn’t want to console her in case that made it worse. I talked with her calmly and tried to distract her, but nothing helped. 

Here is a link about separation anxiety at The Humane Society website:
Separation Anxiety.

I know Bradie loves me, but she is absolutely bonded to DH. Maybe poor Hoosier is going through the same thing? It difficult to know what he’s been through in his previous life. This could be adding to his anxiety.

Gosh, I hope you can find some peace while you still have Hoosier. I am so sorry for the destruction that Hoosier has caused you.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Talked to Jami via Email*

Jami said that Hoosier has broken out of his metal crate about 10 times total.
Only 2 incidences have been destructive and both have been in the hour he is alone.

Jami decided to day to board Hoosier at the vet from now on while she's at work and take him home with her after work. That's all she can do.
She can't figure it out and she did email the rescue lady Chris to ask,but I don't know if she's come up with any answer.


----------



## heartofgold

I talked to Jami the other day on the phone. She was so upset about what Hoosier did but she was not upset with Hoosier. Jami, you are an angel for being so patient and understanding with him! 

Maybe the fact that he can't burn off his energy with long walks and play is what is causing his behavior? Hopefully when he is healthy and able to play and run things will improve.


----------



## Karen519

*Heartofgold*

Heartofgold


----------



## Karen519

*Heartofgold*

Heartofgold

I spoke w/Jami via email today and Hoosier was acting much better-they decided to not crate him and he hasn't destroyed anything lately.

Today Hoosier went to vet in the morning for his second injection of Immeticide and he has to spend the night there-that's normal procedure, and Jami will pick him up tomorrow and take him home.

Jami and Keith are both Saints-Hoosier is so lovable.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I can't tell everyone how much I appreciate their good thoughts. On a brighter note from the previous posts, Hoosier just had his injection and will be coming home today. We miss him so much, things are weird without him. 
We decided not to crate him anymore, and since he has not torn up anything. He sleeps with Keith during the day and me during the night and he's perfect. And for the one hour no one is home, I guess he just sleeps. The material things are not important and were replacable, he isnt. We aren't giving up on him. And since no crate, he has been eating sooo much better. He isn't crying at all and he's just so darn loveable. 
I spoke to Chris about the incident and told her to let the family adopting him know. They've decided they can't dedicate enough time to him and want him to be with a more "stay at home" family. So glad they realized it! I really give them credit for being honest and wanting what is best for him. He needs to be with a stay at home mommy or daddy. He needs the rest of his life to make up for the past. If I could keep him I would in a heartbeat. I know if it were a year from now, no questions, he's be mine.


----------



## mylissyk

Jami you are his angel. Thanks for taking such good care of him. 

Does the rescue he's with let the foster person have some say in the home he's adopted to? You know him best, and what he needs, I hope the rescue will take what you have to say into account when they place him. What group is he with?


----------



## Karen519

*Update on jami from hoosier*

UPDATE FROM JAMI ON HOOSIER:

*Hoosier Update: He just got home last night, and he's doing great! And he hasn't thrown anymore tantrums since the beginning of last week. He's been a doll. Ill let you know if anything comes up, but I think we will be okay! Thanks *


Mylissk: I think they will take Jami's input into account. The man who was going to adopt him has backed out.

The name of the rescue is Almost Home rescue in Maine:
http://www.almosthomerescue.net/contact

*I checked with Jami and anyone who wants to email her should email her at work:
[email protected]*


----------



## heartofgold

I'd take him in a heartbeat too. Unfortunately the real estate business is not working out and I am forced to switch careers once again. Not looking forward to two more years of college full time and struggling in real estate at the same time. I know Hoosier will find a nice family, just wish I could take him though. He is such a love bug.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Hoosier is a VERY SPECIAL GUY INDEED, just hearing what you and Jami have said about him.

If I could have a third dog I would adopt him in a heartbreat.

I am sure Chris of Almost Home will find him the perfect home.

I admire you and Jami for being able to care for and love him and then have to let him go.


----------



## lovealways_jami

My goodness, Hoosier is full of energy today and he made a booboo but it was HILARIOUS! Our neighbors next door (who we don't get along with) were outside drying off there SUV after a good wash.. I had Hoosier out just letting him take a short walk off leash. He went over to the neighbors house and right in front of him (with me screammminnnggg NOOOOOOOOOO) lifted that leg and peed on his freshly cleaned tire! HAHA I couldn't help but give him a treat when we got back in! GOOD BOY!


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> My goodness, Hoosier is full of energy today and he made a booboo but it was HILARIOUS! Our neighbors next door (who we don't get along with) were outside drying off there SUV after a good wash.. I had Hoosier out just letting him take a short walk off leash. He went over to the neighbors house and right in front of him (with me screammminnnggg NOOOOOOOOOO) lifted that leg and peed on his freshly cleaned tire! HAHA I couldn't help but give him a treat when we got back in! GOOD BOY!


Good boy Hoosier! LOL!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Hoosier-

It's hard for anyone to be mad at you you are just so darn cute!

Sounds Like SOmething My Samoyed, Gizmo, did once, but he did that to a silk plant in a multi-million dollar house-my Husband's bosses house!


----------



## jlc's mom

*Good Job*



lovealways_jami said:


> My goodness, Hoosier is full of energy today and he made a booboo but it was HILARIOUS! Our neighbors next door (who we don't get along with) were outside drying off there SUV after a good wash.. I had Hoosier out just letting him take a short walk off leash. He went over to the neighbors house and right in front of him (with me screammminnnggg NOOOOOOOOOO) lifted that leg and peed on his freshly cleaned tire! HAHA I couldn't help but give him a treat when we got back in! GOOD BOY!


Good job hoosier you made your mama proud


----------



## lovealways_jami

Another funny thing he started... he will hide around corners and jump out and chase you. LOL. Scares me to death. Kind of like hide and seek except Im not looking for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Dry, Flaky Skin*

Hoping someone can help Jami with some thoughts on this:
I still can't believe how big of change he's made since not having to go to the crate. And he's so lovely now! He just comes and lays his head on your lap and Im sure he would stay there all day if you just let him. HE LOVES HARD BOILED EGGS! And they make his teeth all nice and shiny! He's eating 4 cups of Purina One a day, 1 cup of hamburger and rice, 1 can of tuna, and one hard boiled egg. LOL. And he knows when he gets what. But he waits patiently for the eggs, thats his favorite. 
One thing thats really bothering me is that after doing tests on his skin, nothing is helping. His whole body is just flakey skin. He's on Fish Oil and Zinc (which helps Kerosenes skin dramatically). But he's been in and out on antibiotics and creams... just a lot of money spent and nothing has helped. It just makes me wonder if its a reaction from the injections. But of course he had it before the injections. I just cJamian't figure out what it could be. I'll take pics and post on the forum, maybe they will know. 
Anyway, thank you for checking up on us so frequently! It's nice to hear a familiar voice when I can't get on the forum.


----------



## heartofgold

Karen519 said:


> Hoping someone can help Jami with some thoughts on this:
> I still can't believe how big of change he's made since not having to go to the crate. And he's so lovely now! He just comes and lays his head on your lap and Im sure he would stay there all day if you just let him. HE LOVES HARD BOILED EGGS! And they make his teeth all nice and shiny! He's eating 4 cups of Purina One a day, 1 cup of hamburger and rice, 1 can of tuna, and one hard boiled egg. LOL. And he knows when he gets what. But he waits patiently for the eggs, thats his favorite.
> One thing thats really bothering me is that after doing tests on his skin, nothing is helping. His whole body is just flakey skin. He's on Fish Oil and Zinc (which helps Kerosenes skin dramatically). But he's been in and out on antibiotics and creams... just a lot of money spent and nothing has helped. It just makes me wonder if its a reaction from the injections. But of course he had it before the injections. I just cJamian't figure out what it could be. I'll take pics and post on the forum, maybe they will know.
> Anyway, thank you for checking up on us so frequently! It's nice to hear a familiar voice when I can't get on the forum.


Thanks for the update Karen! I love checking up on Hoosier, especially when he's doing well. 

I'm a little worried about his itchy skin too. He was a little itchy when I had him but not nearly as bad as you describe. He also did not have the flakey dry skin. He just had one itchy spot on his belly and of course the wound on his ear that he would not leave alone. 

I can't imagine what it could be either. His stress level has not changed. I can't imagine anything more stressful than being in the pound. When he was with me he was on Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. Has Jami switched his food? Sometimes it takes weeks for an allergy to form from food so I would not have seen any change from it. 

Other than stress, food, his meds, or shampoo, I don't know what else can cause dry itchy skin. 

Has she had him groomed since he came to live with her? Did the shampoo have flea and tick prevention in it? Is he wearing a flea/tick collar? Has she given him a topical flea/tick med on the back of his neck? These can cause a reaction to his skin. The vet may have put something on him for fleas because he was being boarded and he could not give him Sentinel because of his HW. This is just a thought.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lovealways_jami

No Julie, he hasn't been groomed since I got him other than the usually brushing. Im scared to bath him because of his skin problem. I didn't want to do the scrape test but I think Im going to have to. It's just bothering him so much. He's on Purina One now, but the skin problem started before the changing of food. He hasn't been on any flea or tick prevention since I've had him so that can't be it either. I forgot to get the pictures but will tonight for sure. I thought maybe it was all of the parasites causing lack of nutrients but since they are all gone now I would imagine it wouldve gotten better.
He's also gotten VERY protective of me and Keith. In some ways I think it's pretty cool but last night it wasn't so much. The neighbor lady came over (shes about 65) and he was out pottying and he started growling and wrapped himself around me so he was standing in front of me. Keith took him inside because we didnt want him excited like that but it confused me. I tried to let her feed him later, but he didnt want any part of it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Has he seen a veterinary dermatologist for his problem?


----------



## heartofgold

lovealways_jami said:


> No Julie, he hasn't been groomed since I got him other than the usually brushing. Im scared to bath him because of his skin problem. I didn't want to do the scrape test but I think Im going to have to. It's just bothering him so much. He's on Purina One now, but the skin problem started before the changing of food. He hasn't been on any flea or tick prevention since I've had him so that can't be it either. I forgot to get the pictures but will tonight for sure. I thought maybe it was all of the parasites causing lack of nutrients but since they are all gone now I would imagine it wouldve gotten better.
> He's also gotten VERY protective of me and Keith. In some ways I think it's pretty cool but last night it wasn't so much. The neighbor lady came over (shes about 65) and he was out pottying and he started growling and wrapped himself around me so he was standing in front of me. Keith took him inside because we didnt want him excited like that but it confused me. I tried to let her feed him later, but he didnt want any part of it.


Poor guy, he knows he has a good thing going and he doesn't want anything or anyone to stand in his way. I would ask here on the forum about ways to discourage this though. You can't have him being a bully to old ladies. I totally understand where he's comming form though. Unfortunately, I don't have any advise as to how to correct his behavior.

Jami, he could still have lack of nutrients in his body, it can take many months for the body to get back what it has lost. Hang in there sweetie, and give Hoosier a big hug for me.


----------



## GrafixMuse

Just checking in on Hoosier and wondering how he is doing


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Hoosier is doing great.

Jami said he will be finishing his last shots this week or next.

I think she is going to keep him a little longer since he has no other adopter to go to and Jamie wants to keep Hoosier until some of his hair starts growing back.


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks for the Hoosier update. I'm glad she plans on keeping him a bit longer. I think that would be best for Hoosier. (Big hugs sweet guy)


----------



## Karen519

*Just Checking*

Just Checking Hoosier's Topic.
I emld. Jami yesterda-waiting to hear something-she might have taken this week off at work and she doesn't have home email.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'd like an update on Hoosier. He's so adorable.


----------



## jlc's mom

Checking to see if theres an update on Hoosier.


----------



## Karen519

*To all*

To ALL

Jami no longer has internet at home, so please email her at WORK, for an update on Hooser-she'd love to hear from you!


----------



## Karen519

*To all*

To ALL

Jami no longer has internet at home, so please *email her at WORK, *for an update on Hoosier-sh*e'd love to hear from you!*

*[email protected]*


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hello all! Ive been in an audit so I can't get on here at work. Hoosier has just been a pleasure. My husband is out of town for the next 11 months and he has been carrying around his things all over the house. I think I will probably talk to Chris about setting up the transport soon. Im working overtime daily and am concerned about not being home with him to give him the attention he needs. I think I've done all I can for him and as sad as it is to do, Im going to have to do whats best for him.. not me. On a brighter note, his skin is looking promising since changing to the hypoallergenic food. All in all, he's been such an eye opener for me. I will def. continue to look for dogs in need and help all I can. I will take lots of pictures to post before his journey begins to a new life. Thanks everyone for all of you love and support. AND YES you can always get ahold of me on my work email. Have a good night everyone!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yuck that was tough to post..


----------



## Fidele

lovealways_jami said:


> Yuck that was tough to post..


I bet it was! You've had, worked with, and loved Hoosier for quite a while now. Has to be hard to let him go, even if to a forever home! Let us know how things go!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

Keep us updated on when Hoosier is going to Maine and bless you for everything youve done for him!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well, I think I will have him a little longer!! 
Im going to look into having him neutered and also a skin scrape. I will keep everyone posted on the results!


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you Jami for the update and all your hard work!!!! Please keep us updated about his journey to Maine. How sad Give Hoosier a hug for me.


----------



## AndyFarmer

lovealways_jami said:


> Well, I think I will have him a little longer!!
> Im going to look into having him neutered and also a skin scrape. I will keep everyone posted on the results!


:You_Rock_


----------



## GrafixMuse

Jami, you have been an absolute angel to Hoosier. I know it will be difficult to let him go. Are you _sure_ you can't keep him? 

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

I am so happy you'll have Hoosier longer!
Yeh!!! Yippee!!! I'm sure there is no place that Hoosier would rather be11


----------



## jlc's mom

Just looking for another update. I hope Jami still has him.


----------



## Karen519

*From Jami...*

Sorry, I went to the Dr. earlier, Ive been really sick  Hoosiers great, his hair is growing back now on his elbows (so relieveing) and he just learned to say I love you last night  Now I cant get him to stop, its cute though... 
Getting ready to get him neutered probably next week. Hopefully that will calm down his aggression towards male dogs. And then probably after he heals he will be on his way to his forever home. I also have to get a few test done before he can leave (per Chris). 
Once again, so sorry this is delayed! Thank you for caring so much about us! We love you!


----------



## GrafixMuse

Aw great update. I hope Jami feels better soon.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519

*Jami asked that I put Hoosier's Update here*

*Jami (Indiana) asked that I put Hoosier's Update here:

Hoosier is up for adoption...*

I know, Im slacking a little on the updates. Ha... Its been a lonngggg couple months. Just some info on his temperament...

A couple things I've noticed is he is very attentive. If you say no, he will stop. If you say sit or lay he will without hesitation. A big change from when we first got him. I have been letting him on all of the furniture except the bed. Its too high for him to be jumping on and off of. He also LOVES soccer. He's pretty much my biggest competition. He quit, for the most part, being so aggressive towards my male and the males next door. He loves cats, and is very gentle with smaller animals (puppies, kittens, etc.) He also has learned his boundaries in the front yard. What Ive done that has work for me is go out with him and when he as much as touches the road I will get in between him and the street and slap the blacktop and a stern no. After about 3 times he learned he can't cross or go remotely close. He doesnt chase (cars, animal, etc.) Of course he will try to act like he hears me when he sees the female next door (not spayed). But he will hesitate and turn around after about 3 seconds. He has made friends with the old lady next door (the one person Ive ever seen him act up around) She comes over to do laundry when Im not home and he acted like he wanted to chew her face off, even if she was just standing outside. She brought him some treats and he made up with her after about the 3rd trip. He's playing hard now... lots of running and fetch and just normal horseplay that he didnt have the energy to do before. I do still recommend the fish oil and zinc biscuits. They seems to be doing him a lot of good. And also remember.. shampoo with NO SOAP. Its been a lonnnggg journey, but this little get is ready to find a forever home! YAY! Ill keep up with the updates from now on, ha. Sorry!!
Chris, will schedule the neuter for next week. It will be Lueking and Whitman in Linton IN. They will give me a little bit of a break on the price because they are older and understand the rescue side of this a little better. They are amazing! I dont think the skin test is needed to be honest. His hair is all growing back quickly. I have to say, I think it was the meds or the injections that caused the irritation. I don't think its the food, but to be on the safe side Im still feeding the hypoallergenic food.

Jami
[email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks for the update. Good job Jami!


----------



## heartofgold

Thanks for the update Jami! You have done such a great job with him. It's so good to know he is doing well and trusting people. Please give him a hug for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Small Update from Jami on Hoosier*

*Small Update from Jami on Hoosier*
Hey Girls, once again if you dont mind posting this for me that would be great!
Hoosier has some kind of ear infection, they are going to check it out when he goes for his neuter. He is doing wonderful. His skin has healed completely and his hair has grown back from where they shaved it for the injections. He is as rotten as ever. My only concern is that it seems after switching foods he has dropped a bit of weight. He looks good, but like I said, just a small concern. Hes just so funny and full of life now. What an amazing change. He runs everywhere he goes with a huge smile on his face. The vet said she would have to call me back to schedule his neuter but it will be sometime this week. Hopefully Friday, my day off. Chris I will have her call you. Last night I took a video of him that is hilarious. When the DVD player shuts off "Philips" bounces around the screen until you hit
play. He sat staring at the TV for at least 10 minutes following the word as it bounced. Im going to have to find a way to post it. Other than that we are great. Still need to figure out the transport and what not. 


Jami


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks fo the update. I'm glad Hoosier is doing great. This update brang me both a smile and tears to me. I so glad he is out of the hell he was in previously.


----------



## Romeo1

I love happy endings.


----------



## Miss Happy

Jami, you're an angel - Hoosier's progress is great.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hopefully I can update more on here from now on!! Hoosiers neuter is tomorrow at 8 along with the 3 way heartworm test. Ill get him back tomorrow night!! Ugggg I hate surgery but I can't wait for this one  After this next week Im going to start looking into the transport  Dont know what Ill do when hes gone, but I know its probably going to kill me haha.


----------



## jlc's mom

Oh, big boy surgery today. Prayers going to Hoosier. He'll be fine. Jami are you sure you want Hoosier to go to rescue, you've had him all this time and have done a great job! If not good luck with transport to my house (haha I wish). I only hope that Hoosier will be adopted to someone that will continue to update us. Once again thank you Jami for all you've done for this boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Hoosier's neutering went well. It sounds like he is in great shape otherwise and a lot of fun! I love his happy little face.


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

I'm sure you're giving Hoosier much extra love after his neuter

Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well GOOD NEWS! Hoosiers neuter is finished and he is doing great. Also HE TESTED HEARTWORM NEGATIVE!! WAHOOOO!! He gain 20 LBS since the last time he was at the vet?!?! He went from 45 LBS to 65 LBS .. No wonder he's feeling so much better. Right now he's passed out on the floor. He was licking his wounds a little bit so he is taking a test run with the ECollar.. uggg he hates it!! Also his ear had a Fungal/Bacterial infection... they say its generally caused by water, but that doesnt seem like its an option to me? He hasn't really been exposed or submerged in water since his last bath a couple months ago. Hmmm anyway, all is well tonight. I will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami

So good to hear from you and Hoosier!!


----------



## marleysmummy

Glad to hear he is doing so much better, and thats great about the weight he has put on. You're obviously doing an amazing job of looking after him 

Does this mean he has to go live somewhere else now?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Pics from last night!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoosier*

Oh, Hoosier, I just want to HUG YOU!
you ARE so adorable!!

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## jlc's mom

What a sweetie!


----------



## heartofgold

Jami, thank you so much for calling me this weekend. It was great hearing from you and I'm so glad Hoosier is doing well. You have done such a wonderful thing. Hugs for both you and Hoosier. I know it will be really hard letting him go to his new home and I will be thinking of both of you. Just remember what I said on the phone, this is a bittersweet ending for you and Hoosier but also a new beginning of a long happy life for him. He owes it all to you. Thank you so much!

(I thought I was the only one who gave my dog a pillow! LOL! He's such a cutie!)


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping Hoosier!!!


----------



## Karen519

*The best ending to hoosier's story!!!!!!*

GUESS WHAT!!!

SEE JAMI'S other thread: Hoosier is home to stay!!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=888086&posted=1#post888086


----------



## Karen519

*Update from Jami, Hoosier, now Wrigley's Mom in Indiana!*

*Update from Jami, Hoosier/Wrigley's Mom in Indiana*
He just as rotten as EVER. Hes come such a long way though. He’s learning some new tricks.. FINALLY playing with toys.. and TEARING up toys! (I was so happy when he tore his first stuffed animal up) J He’s at 75 lbs. When I got him, he was 42 lbs. Hes gotten to the point where he loves to play, where before he had no idea how. Him and Diesel have made amends, and they are pretty buddy/buddy. He fits right in our crazy family J Ill send you some pics later today. Hope all is well in your world!


----------

